# ISIS Colchester.... part 6



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home   

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey another new home already


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Do you think we talk too much, he he!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've brought our list over:

2nd July - Lisa  - Scan/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!!
6th July - Sam -Scan, Jo - e/t??
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
17th July - Lisa - Scan
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

PiePig - sorry hun I think I missed you last time   there are so many of us now its hard to keep up   Poor hubby, he must be very worried, I just told my oh about him having to have an op and his nuptules retracted up into his stomach apparently   its a very scary op for a guy and a lot of their ego happens down there  He will be fine though, did the surgeon elaborate on what he was going to do and how he could improve the sperm quantity?

Cleo - Woohoo I see you have your appt dates now, oh its so exciting. For me though it didn't really hit me that we were having ivf until e/t date   its a very bizarre feeling. Do you know what you are using for d/r'ing yet? Don't be scared on the injections, they are not as bad as you think, I promise. I sat there for the first morning just looking at the injection (had to do them on my own as hubby would of passed out!) for at least 5 minutes thinking, I just can't do this   but I finally managed to do and and it was fine, it didn't hurt anywhere near as much as I thought. In fact it didn't hurt at all, just stung a little bit afterwards. You will get to know where is the best place to inject. For me it was the front of my thighs and the right one was better than the left  If I did it in the sides of my thighs it hurt and bruised. We are all here to support you, you'll be fine   I'm so glad that you were alright with your friends baby, our heads surprise us sometimes with how they cope and react!

Rivka - Good to hear from you hun. Glad that work is going well for you, you must be busy if you havn't got time to catch up   Sorry that ov is not showing for you. As Sam said maybe they are dodgy tests?? Why not put them away and just have fun for the summer, you never know    

Sam - I had Icke and Pickle put back on Wednesday and they said to test on the Monday (just under 2 weeks from transfer date) but a girl on another forum, who is at a different clinic and had transfer on the same day as me with Blasto's has been told to test on Friday 6th   I know that is no way that I will wait until 9th. I will probably test next weekend when hubby is with me, if I can  . I have got some niggly twinges this morning and I am trying to imagine that that is them burying into their new home  

JoJo - You must be so excited about transfer on Friday, friday is going to be a good day for both of us I reckon    they are good embryos you have got there, do they defrost them and transfer straight away or are you going to go to Blastocyst first? its amazing how they can freeze our embryos  

Julia - Lucky you going on holiday, fingers crossed the weather cheers up for you, surely we must of had the whole years rain already and you will get the sunshine. Don't forget to come back for our meet   Its so hard when it seems to be that every living creature around us is having a baby, when we were on holiday all I saw everywhere we went were pregnant people and then when we came home it was the same. Try and keep your chin up, it will get easier and Gordon may even change his mind xxxx 


Ok I really need to go, I have been typing this for an hour!!! I have the pleasures of hubbys VAT return to do today  

Have a great weekend 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

i don't really know too much about it.  DH didn't want me in the consulting room with him while he had his examination etc so I only know what DH has told me.  just something about a possible blockage reducing the sperm that are able to escape and those that do escape are very tired after all their exertions, hopefully removing the blockage will increase sperm count and motility, but might not make any diffirence or may make only slight change as quite likely DH has low sperm count anyway as his undescended testes were operated on quite late apparantly and that can cause irreversible damage to the sperm production cells.

I guess its just a case of wait and see.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - Yes I have had the O dream.  In fact had it last night (it must have been us talking about it).  I really don't want them thought because it gave me awful cramps and this morning I have been spotting brown a little - and I'm sure this is the reason.  Last time I got my BFP I had the O dream the day before I tested and this twice but both were after the BFP.  They say it is all the blood rushing down there.

Tricksy - For some people the progesterone holds off AF (it does for me).  So in the case of a negative cycle many people will see AF before they even get a chance to test.  Of course you are not going to see AF (because you are going to get a BFP) but just thought I'd warn you.  Personally I think the Friday is plenty late enought to test.

Ladies - Out of interest could you all tell me whether the progesterone works for you in holding off AF or was that how you knew the cycle had failed?

Jo - What is your scan for on Monday?

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Just wrote out a post and lost it.............i hate that 

Liz - Yes i will be just starting my 2ww at the meet up,  last time i stayed in bed for a few days but think maybe a different approach is needed this time,  Did you stay in bed?
The side-effects have been really bad this time,  but the last two days i've been fine so maybe my body is getting used to it,  had one really bad day last week where i felt sick, had the two bob bits, headache the lot.  How are you doing?  Can't wait to meet our first board baby!

Cleo - Sorry AF was particularly bad for you but at least now you can get on with this cycle, Wot drugs are you on?  Are you just going for the one embie on board?  Never heard of that before.  You did so well at the maternity ward.........well done you!

Piepig - Sorry that DH may have to have an op,  but if that fixes the problem you may not need ivf which would be brilliant. 
I agree with the home-cooking.......I'm not very domesticated and would not want to make anyone ill 

Rivka - Hi hun - I've pm'd you

Jo - My appointments at 1.45 so i wont see you   Maybe we might be there on another day at the same time we could meet,  Good luck for Monday hun   I wish i was doing an unmedicated cycle but my cycles are not regular so having to do the drugs.

Julia - Have a great break in Dorset,  Are you going B & B or renting a holiday home?  We've got 2 weeks in September and in two minds what to do, money permitting and its whether i pluck up the courage to fly again.
Right the "big O" dream, well let me tell you...........it was SO VIVID,  it happened a few days before i found out i was pg (that was 3.5 years ago) and god knows why it was Gordon Ramsey (don't even like him)   but my mate had the same dream and guess who that was about.................Gordon Ramsey again..........dirty devil 


Tricksy - How's Ickle and Pickle doing?  Are you staying in bed or just resting?  Are you having any time off work?  It doesnt seem that long till your test day does it (sorry it probably does to you)  sticky vibes hun 

Emma - How you doing hun?

Sam - Glad scan went well!  Sorry you have cramps - do you think its just old blood?

Cath/Laura/Shelley - Hi



Had my 3 year old niece to stay last night and it was brilliant,  we took her out for dinner, got her ready for bed, read her stories and tucked her up it was just like being a mummy just want to be a mummy so much its really had a positive effect on me as now i feel more positive about this cycle as i want this more than anything in the world so i need to feel positive about it and if it doesnt work then i'll deal with it then NOT before!


2nd July - Lisa Basline Scan 1.45pm/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!!
6th July - Sam -Scan, Jo - e/t??
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's


bye for now
LISA XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, i have a date to add to our list:

2nd July - Lisa Baseline Scan 1.45pm/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!!
6th July - Sam -Scan, Jo - e/t??
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

Do we know what time the meet up is at Julia's?? I can bring some salads, if no one minds i will do meet free ones as im a veggie, hope thats ok?

Sorry no time for personals, there are so many, i just cant keep up  
Im still feeling very low and things are just really bad between me and dh, its our wedding anniversary tomorrow and we are off to Norfolk for the day and night, im dreading it, how horrid is that?? i feel so lost and empty at the moment and cant talk to him in a constructive way, whats wrong with me??! Sorry ladies but i feel so so sad, maybe its best i dont come to the meet up cos im such a miserable cow.

Sorry for the always me post    

Emma xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Emma - I think that the pressure is getting to us all tbh, hubby and I never ever row, until today, we just had a row in Tescos and I walked out and left him in there....all because he could not decide what he wanted for dinner   we have not spoken to each other since, he is in the kitchen bashing around preparing dinner and I've just come out of the way   I now feel sick and I've got stomach ache   It was stupid and I don't really know 's fault it was, seeing as I can hear him sharpening knives maybe I had better say it was mine and apologise    

You have been through a really horrid time but remember its not hubbys fault that your last cycle went wrong   you two love each other, thats why you are going through this nightmare journey to have a baby together. I really think that you NEED to come to the meet, you have got to talk about how you are feeling, you can not keep things bottled up, its no good for you at all. I think you need to come on here every day and tell us how you are feeling, you need to talk. You need to try and look forward, not back, you can not change what has happened but you can look forward to your life with your dh and you baby, as that is what you are going to get.

Chin up hun, what you are feeling is perfectly normal, nothing wrong with it at all.

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ditto to the above.  Emma i think all this puts a massive strain on any relationship and we all go through bad spells.  You'll both be fine.  You've just been through a really difficult process and were very unwell.  give it time I'm sure you'll both be fine.

as for me i just have to have a little rant about my sisters.  Went over to my younger sisters yesterday for dinner.  Had been told it was just going to be us, her OH, my older sister and her 6 month old son (the 6 year old  daughter would be at her dads).  So we talked about it and decided that would be fine, we could have a little cuddle with my nephew, go all gooey eyed about the future for us and then hand him back.  anyway we arrived at my sisters (after a massive row cos DH was late back from playing football so we were late setting off) to find loads of little people.....my 6 m nephew who we were expecting to see, my 6 y niece who we weren't expecting to see but thats fine, and my sisters friends kids as well ( a 6 y boy and 3 y girl) needless to say this was a bit much for us as we hadn't prepared ourselves and we both really struggled throughout the evening and ended up leaving early.  It would have been fine if only they'd warned us.  I just wonder sometimes do they think about us at all and how this is gonna make us feel?  

that's my rant over.  

I've just stripped all the wallpaper in the lounge, but now need to rub down the walls in preparation for them being re-skimmed....dust everywhere!

can people put together a list of what food they are taking to Julia's as I can't remember what people have siad and I don't want to duplicate.  cheers

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks girls    

Em xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just a quickie, as I am meant to be doing some housework - we are off on holiday from next Saturday and have asked one of the neighbours to come in and feed the cats, but I always worry they are gonna take a look around and see how untidy the place is! 


The list for the meet up so far is:

trisky: tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous

liz:    crisps and cake

cleo: chocolate and rasberry pav and vegie plait

shelley: h/m suasage rolls and fruit trifle

Julia: Banoffee pie, french bread, pasta salad

Jo: Coleslaw and potato salad

Cath: Chocolate and vegetable bread

PiePig - feel free to have a rant - I think I would have done the same. You would expect your family to be a bit more understanding, but sometimes I think they are worse than anyone and think they don't have to worry about your feelings. Hope you and DH are feeling okay today. Shame it ruined your evening, I hope the two of you have a better one tonight   I love stripping wallpaper - I really want DH to put up wallpaper on one wall of our lounge but he says he does not like it - I think I might give it a go when he is working in London one day - or get someone in to do it - then he would see how lovely it looks and agree to keep it - I wish!

Lisa, I am glad you had a good time with your niece. I think your positive attitude is great too. Keeping thinking positive thoughts, and it will be you one day with your own three year old!

Emma, sorry you are feeling down. You have been through so much recently so it is no wonder you are feeling a bit down at the moment. Don't worry about being a miserable cow - sit next to me and we can be miserable together! 

Tricksy, sorry about the row in Tesco. We were in there earlier and I wondered what all the screaming and shouting was about - only kidding! I think the 2WW is the most stressful time of the whole IVF experience - everything is over and done, and you are waiting for an outcome that is hopefully going to change the whole of the rest of your life, and there is nothing you can do but wait. I hope you get it sorted with your DH, and that the knives have been put away and he has made you a lovely dinner! 

We got our caravan out of storage today (no we are not Pikeys!) ready for our holiday next week. We bought it last Easter and have only used it twice since then, so I am looking forward to getting away. We did consider selling it to fund another round of IVF but we shall see how we get on next week. It is not really the most relaxing holiday, but it is all we can afford at the moment.

I hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. Cathy, sorry I did not make it to your chocolate stall this weekend. I ended up having a busy weekend. I spent the day with my friends yesterday shopping in town. One of them had a personal shopper voucher at Debenhams which was fab - I have dropped a few hints to DH that I would quite like that myself. The only problem was it took ages to convince her to buy something nice for her friend's wedding as she is used to just wearing trousers and tshirts, but she ended up with a lovely top and trousers, and we had lunch out at Prezzos which was lovely.

I read an article in a magazine today about dealing with people who has problems, and what to say and what not to say, and there was a section on people unable to conceive or going through IVF, and the recommendation was not to say "don't worry, it will happen", or "I understand what you are going through (unless you do of course like all of us!) but to say "I am here if you ever need to talk about it" which a lot of our friends and family should do, rather than fob us off with "You will be okay". 

Anyway, enough waffle from me.

Hope you are all okay. Bye for now.
Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em -  Keep your chin up hun, you will be ok, you just need to take a step back and think about what you have been through. Take a deep breathe and give your hubby a hug and tell him you love him, it will be alright xxx enjoy Norfolk and have a lovely Anniversary xxx

Julia - There was no shouting at all   I said that if he wanted to do the shopping on his own as he was storming round the shop then to give me the car keys and I'd wait there. He got the keys out and handed them to me and said if thats what you want   I stood by the cheese with my mouth open    asked him if he wanted me to wait in the car to which he said its up to you, so I did    really really stupid, got me out of paying for the shopping though    He is cooking me a yummy dinner, pork chops, roast tattys, cauliflower cheese and runner beans    

PiePig - Why do families not 'get it' they don't understand what sort of impact springing this sort of thing has on us   Your right we have to prepare ourselves. Most of our friends have kids and 99% of them do not affect me at all as we see them quite often and  they are that bit bigger, its just my cousins baby and kids I don't see very often that upsets me more, especially when people are cooing over them   Thing is aswell if your say anything I feel like I am being stupid and making a fuss. Hope you and hubby are ok today xxxx 

What time do you want us round on 22nd Julia? I hope that I do get my BFP it'll be an excuse to eat loads of the yummy food people are bringing  

tricksy: tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous
liz:    crisps and cake
cleo: chocolate and rasberry pav and vegie plait
shelley: h/m suasage rolls and fruit trifle
Julia: Banoffee pie, french bread, pasta salad
Jo: Coleslaw and potato salad
Cath: Chocolate and vegetable bread
Em: Salads


For those of you who are veggies do you still eat tuna? its dolphin friendly  

Our important date list too:

2nd July - Lisa Baseline Scan 1.45pm/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!!
6th July - Sam -Scan, Jo - e/t??
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

Hope you've all had a good day, back to work for me tomorrow   i think that I could do another week of this chilling lark   

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovelys
  no personals tonight as i have a dvd that im going to watch,just to let u all know my appointment at the hospital is just for the refferal from my doctor still waiting for dhs refferal this good having 2 as we can decide weather to go private or if the waiting lost is not to long have nhs funding we will have to wait and see.having such a lovely weekend i really like my own company dh is away and i have done what ever i want   .just to let uknow my sausage rolls may not be home made as my cooking is not that graet dh said he will make them he is really good at cooking.what ever happens i will bring sausage rolls.things are still abit rocky with me and dh hoping this weekend appart will change things,i hope so anyway.well im of now take care everyone and keep smilling.
  lots of   shelley.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh I forgot to say, ignoring the hundreds of single magpies I have seen recently   hubby and I were on our way back from seeing my horse and as we came to a corner of one of the lanes 3 magpies flew off from the left and 4 flew off from the right    hubby is now offically cacking himself     I have just eaten another huge dinner and enjoyed every mouthful.

I have changed my ticker and decided that we are going to test on Saturday morning


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello you lovely ladies  

well at least its not been raining today, well it hasn't here anyway.Everyone seems to be apologising for bringing bought food to the meet up, there really is no need to apologise. Whether it is bought or homemade it will all taste bloody lovely, i can't wait!!! 

There must be something in the water what with all the disagreements going on with dh's!  I was commenting to dh about how i just wanted to get started with tx and he got mad   . he said you don't want to wish your life away cos when you do start tx you'll be moaning then because it won't be pleasant!! Well it put me in my place. 

Shelley - glad you've had a good weekend. They say absence makes the heart grow fonder so perhaps it will do you both good to have spent some time apart. What DVD did you get, anything good?  

Tricksey - thanks for the advice about the acupuncturist. i left those bits blank too   . Can't beleive you're back to work tomorrow, time seems to be flying by but yet it still feels like i'm waiting forever to get strated with tx. I am going to be stabbing all the way through, which i'm glad about. I didn't like thought of a nasel spray and i'm ok with needles so hopefully it should be fine. got lots of people to ask for advice though haven't i   i do eat fish, so tuna is ok.

Lisa - how are you hun? ISIS said that if i get to blastocyst stage then they'll only put one back as there is such a high chance of them working (something like 67% although he said its more realistic to say a 50% chance)  . If i don't get that far then i will have 2 go back.  good luck for your dcan tomorrow.


julia -  a holiday sounds like a fab idea hun. i hope you have a great time and the weather isn't too bad. Only 3 weeks til we meet up!!!


piepig - i hate evenings that turn out like that hun. It really is a nightmare when you go somewhere and there are lots of kids that you don't expect. I went to my god daughters party last year and even though i knew there would be loads of kids there and was prepared i hated every minute of it. i try not to put myself in situations like that anymore. People don't really understand do they?? 



EMMA - YOU WILL COME TO MEET UP!!! this is what we're here for hun. Try to enjoy Norfolk hun. We're always here for you   .


Hi to everyone esle, hope you had a fab weekend.

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

How strange there is a few of us who have fallen out with our dh's, i guess its a reminder of how hard this whole ttc is and what an emotional roller coaster ride we have to hopefully acheive our dream.

I just feel so frustrated cos dh had a vas and i know i married him knowing that but we had been convinced that from taking clomid we would get pg but it hasnt happend and we have been married 2 years tomorrow and we still not achieved 1 baby when he had 2 in his first marriage by then, i must sound so mad but i cant help feeling so angry and jealous and frustrated about the whole thing. I dont think i know what i want any more i honestly think im going mad.

Well i only meant to send a short post, as always im boring you all about ME   so so sorry.
Will try to enjoy our anniversary, will post when we get back.

Thinking of you all
Lots of love
Emma xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry no personals today.  Been freaking out all weekend because have been spotting and cramping all the time.  Not sure what is going on (been feeling really ill as well).  So really scared now.  Not sure if my pregnancy symptoms are back with a vengence or if I really am ill!  But it does all seem to be calming down.  Just can't concentrate on anything else.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I am pretty sure that as you are now 9 weeks the pains that you are feeling are perfectly normal stretching pains and I think that m/s can peak around now, maybe thats why you feel so sicky and poorly    Please please try not to worry (although I know that I will be the same!) Its at times like this that we wish we had scanners at home so that we could have a quick look and reassure ourselves that bubsy is ok    You have got another scan on Friday havn't you?

Emma - I am so sure that ICSI is going to work for you. So hubbys swimmers are not great but you don't need them to be mobile with ICSI, the little swimmer will be taken straight to your egg, it will work for you. Happy Anniversary, have a great time in Norfolk and enjoy yourselves  

Cleo - I didn't fancy the sniffing either, a quick jab is so much easier and at least you know that you are getting the right amount of drugs. Not long now eh?? 

It certainly was a weekend for rows with out oh's wasn'it it    We are back to normal now thankfully. I am still having more positive thoughts than I am negative ones, hubby thinks that I am either pregnant or have an eating disorder   as I am so so hungry   I had to nip into Isis this morning to get a few more Clexane as I was going to run out over the weekend and I spoke to Julie and asked her how come I was testing on Monday and someone else I have spoken to who had blasts transfered on the same day has been told to test on Friday   she said that all clinics have different dates but I can test on Sunday   I had spoken to hubby about testing early and he was really against it so at least now I have got the go ahead to test on Sunday. Just the thought of it makes my heart race  

Hope you all have a good day

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

I hope every1 had a good w/end and all the arguments are out of the way now. I had a little 1 with Dan on Thursday night and ended up going to sleep on an argument (and I hate doing that). All ok now though. He wouldn't help me book the airport car park  

Sam - Sweetie please try not to worry to much (I know I know its easier said than done) Lots have girls have spotting throughout their pregnancies and like tricksy said the cramps could b normal stretching pains. I'm sure everything will b ok on ur scan.

Tricksy - What time was u at Isis. Hope ur well and the 2ww is driving u too     I'm doing what ur doing with the magpies, but I don't tell Dan that I count them, or he will think I've lost the plot  

Emma - Hunny please stop syaing sorry, we all have times when all we want to do is scream/cry/shout and just go completely loopy, (padded cell already for u   ) I'm here for u hun. And yes u will come to the meet or u'll upset me and u don't want to do that do u? 

Shelley - homemade sausage rolls mmmm

Julia - I hope u have a great holiday. We go to Dan's parents in Spain on the 21st August, I can't wait.

Hi to every1 who I haven't mentioned.

Had scan today and it looks like my cycle has gone back to a 28 day cycle and they are hoping for e/t on Monday now. Julie did say it looked like a text book cycle though.

2nd July - Lisa Baseline Scan 1.45pm/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!! Jo scan 12.45
6th July - Sam -Scan.
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
9th July - Jo e/t
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I was at Isis at about 10 this morning, I must of just missed you   sounds all good for you, i'll keep everthing crossed that there will be 4 pregnant ones at the meet (Sam, You, Me and Lisa  ) my goodness, it could be a very hormonal time!!! 

2nd July - Lisa Baseline Scan 1.45pm/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!! Jo scan 12.45
6th July - Sam -Scan.
8th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
9th July - Jo e/t
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

How we all doing?  Sounds like everyones been having barnies this weekend -  I found that leading up to, during and just after me and DH have more rows at these times than any other,  I think it is a combination of hormones and just putting too much pressure on ourselves,  we all want it to work so badly and the whole thing is just soooooooo stressful that its no wonder we all end up rowing 

I had my baseline scan today and all is ok,  womb lining is lovely and thin and my ovaries are sleeping so everythings doing what it should,  As from tomorrow i will be reducing buserlin..........YES!!!!  and starting the progynova so its all systems go,  still keeping my positive attitude and having my niece round again to stay in 2 weeks - she really did me the world of good. 


Jo - Glad all went well for you at Isis today hun - God ET on Monday already what a difference a natural cycle makes

Sam - How u doing hun?  Sorry you've had a bad weekend 

Tricksy - Hows little Ickle and Pickle?  Don't do that magpie thing it drives you insane 
You enjoy the food hun 

Emma - Hun do not apologise this is what we are all here for, We have all been there and how you feel is perfectly normal and everyone who has been through it understands - Hope you enjoy your anniverssary

Cleo - I'm not too bad thanks hun,  still bruised up but now not feeling so tired and sickly with the d/regging so i think my bodies getting used to it now.  Good luck with your ultrasound and tests tomorrow 


Julia - Have a great holiday,  you made me giggle about the "pikey" comment  

I think that article you read is very interesting and i think all my family and friends should read it,  I always get the "if i could wave a magic wand and make it happen i would"  well sometimes i feel like sticking that magic wand somewhere which would make there eyes water  

2nd July - Lisa Baseline Scan 1.45pm/Jo scan 10.30am
3rd July - Cleo ultrasound and blood tests ISIS
5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!! Jo scan 12.45
6th July - Sam -Scan.
8th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
9th July - Jo e/t
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly -  Lisa'sRonnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

tricksy: tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous
liz:    crisps and cake
cleo: chocolate and rasberry pav and vegie plait
shelley: h/m suasage rolls and fruit trifle
Julia: Banoffee pie, french bread, pasta salad
Jo: Coleslaw and potato salad
Cath: Chocolate and vegetable bread
Em: Salads
Lisa : sorry -shop bought Sausage rolls and nibbles

Tata from me
LISA XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

right been thinking about food all day for the 22nd and finally come to a decision...

tricksy: tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous
liz:    crisps and cake
cleo: chocolate and rasberry pav and vegie plait
shelley: h/m suasage rolls and fruit trifle
Julia: Banoffee pie, french bread, pasta salad
Jo: Coleslaw and potato salad
Cath: Chocolate and vegetable bread
Em: Salads
Lisa : sorry -shop bought Sausage rolls and nibbles
Debs: carrott/cucumber/pepper sticks + dips and mini quiches.

can't wait to meet you all.  does anyone still need a lift?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well off to ISIS tomorrow morning at 9.15, anyone else going tomorrow at all?? julia will be scanningme and taking some blood, do you know how quickly i will get the results? To be honset not really sure what its all about. They are testing E2 and FSH, thought i had had these done b4 but would rather ISIS take another look they seem to know what they're doing  

All the food sounds lovely!! i really enjoy cooking, hope my stuff turns out ok  

SAm- try not to worry hun, i really want you to enjoy being pregnant. I know this must be so hard for you. Sending you lots of       

lisa - glad scan went well. All systems goooooooo!!!!!!

jo - can't believe how quickly you are having your embies put back. you would have had 2 cycles b4 i've even got started. it seems like its gone quick for you (which i know it hasn't hun   )and time for me has been standing still. Do you know what i mean?? good louck hun, this will be your turn!! 

tricksey - not long hun, thats Monday over and done with. Hope going back to work wasn't too bad for you.

Love and baby dust to everyone else!!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Feeling a lot better today because the spotting has stopped.  Will be both dreading and excited about the scan on Friday as need to know what has been going on.  Something has changed as I seem to be getting a lot more aches and pains but I am hoping it is all just normal.

Cleo - I think they like to sometimes do FSH/oestrogen at the beginning of a cycle because sometimes your FSH can go high one month and then back down the next. This is normal in some women and nothing to worry about but they wouldn't want you to cycle when your FSH is high because it reduces egg production so they just wait a cycle.  But don't worry as this very rarely happens.  It is just something they check for.  And they want to see your oestrogen low enough.

Tricksy - How are you feeling now?  Any signs?

Lisa - Glad your about to get started.

Re the meet up.  I won't pick my food until nearer the time in case I can't make it.  Looking at the list though it lools as though the only thing really missing is meat.


Jo - Is this a natural cycle and that's why it is so quick?
Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning,

just got back from ISIS and been given yet more bad news. Been crying in the car park for the last half hour.   

They scanned me today, i thought it was just a formality but it turns out last time the scanned me they saw cysts   . They were still there today and Julia said that they are endometriotic cysts. So i asked what would happen and she said you may need to have them removed by laperoscopy   , i only had one of those at the end of feb and can't bear the thought of another one.

They also took my blood as they said that my eostrogren was high last time and they'll know about everything on friday when Dr leiberman can look at the results. She spoke about starting next cycle instead.

i can't wait any longer, i can't go through this. We have put our lives on hold and the thought of waiting any longer just makes me   . i feel so sad. 

All we do is wait and we never seem to get any further forward. Even if i had a lap it seems that the cysts come back so quickly that i don't have time to do ivf. Just feel like crawling back into  bed and staying there for the rest of the day but i have to go back to work, its the last thing i feel like doing.

I'm trying to be positive as nothing is confirmed but i can't bear waiting. Julia said to still go on thursday for injection training but i just think whats the point, god knows if we'll ever be able to start.

really sorry but i just needed to let it all out..

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Cleo  - You poor thing   its such a shock when you go there for a routine scan and then you get a shock like that, no wonder your so upset hun, sending you big hugs    How come they didnt tell you about this the last time you went?  I'm sooooo sorry hun the whole ttc i'm afraid is more waiting than anything else and if feels like you jump one hurdle and another is put in your way - but you will get through this,  Have you got another appointment on Friday for the results?  Did you go on your own to your appointment?  

Thinking of you hun
Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Cleo, I hope you are okay. What a shock for you. Why did they not tell you the last time then? Do they not realise how stressful this whole TTC business is? Try not to worry too much, as hopefully it won't be too long for it to be your turn.

Sam, I hope all is okay with you too hun, sounds like it was nothing serious, I have everything crossed for you for Friday for your next scan.

All the food for the meet up sounds great - I can't wait, although I have decided to go back to Weight Watchers tonight as NOTHING fits any more and I got on the scales this morning and it shouted "one at a time please!!" so the time has come to bite the bullet. Cathy, did you come to a decision about starting a group? I really should wait until after our holiday but I am a walking blob and disgusted with myself. (Saying that I have been scoffing chocolate today before going to WW!) Tomorrow is gonna be hard but I know it works, so hopefully will get back into it soon.

I had a message from Laura. She is not going to be posting for a while but will try and keep up with all the messages. She said things are hard for her at the moment, after what she went through last month, but hopes to be back on soon when she is feeling a bit stronger.

Tricksy, how are you doing today? Are you back at work now? Hopefully this week will rush by for you. I will text you next week as I won't have my computer on holiday. I know I won't be able to wait until I get back to hear your news!

I hope everyone is okay and had a good weekend.

Bye for now.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith is well playing with toys at the moment. We had her christening on Sunday which was loverly, Except my brother was out in Ipswich Saturday night and him and his friend were jumped and beaten up just outside the buttermarket at about 11pm he has a broken jaw and cracked a bone in his ear, what is it coming 2 it was an unprovoked attack, my brother is 32 and 6 foot so not and easy target. So girls in Ipswich be careful if your out wont you.

If anyone wants to see some pics of Faith can you PM me your e-mail address and I will try and send you some.

Tricksy:

I had e/t on a Monday and tested the following Wednesday where I got a faint positive the official test date was the Friday. I did become a compulsive tester over the next 2 ww I tested about 15 times!!!!!! Had to go to different places to buy them so they wouldn't think I was mad. Which I obviously was!!!!! Good Luck!

Emma:
I'm sorry you and dh are having a ruff time at the moment hang in there hun.

Cleo:

I'm so sorry hun that this is another delay for you fingers crossed that they let you go ahead. XX

Hope every one else is well

Liz & Faith xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All 

I have been at work today, all day  and I am totally pooped!! Work was totally mental and very stressful today. I've had quite a few crampings as well so I am a bit worried but still trying to keep positive   

Liz - I am so sorry to hear about your brother that is terrible, a friends brother had a similar thing happen to him in Chelmsford Town Centre and he had his cheek broken and was almost unrecognisable, I hope your brother is on the mend real soon. You will have to bring your Christening pics with you on the 22nd  I have been so tempted to test  I have got some old really cheap tests that I got from Access Diagnostic () and I was thinking about testing earlier, poss tomorrow, but I told hubby that you got a feint + but he said that I'm not allowed to test (not often he puts his foot down and I take any notice ) and if I don't see what I want to see I know that I won't be able to keep it a secret so I am going to have to wait  I go on another site too and there are two girls on there who had transfer on the same day as me with Blasto too and they have both had pinky c/m today and crampings as well so I am sure its not unusual. I havn't had any coloured c/m though, fingers crossed its a good sign.

Julia - Good on you for going to WW, you really are no where near a blob  and you shouldn't talk about yourself like that. You are brave going to WW the week before going on holiday  I am testing on Sunday morning so drop me a text and I'll let you know the result! be able to confirm my BFP  I am sure that this week will go quite quickly, I'm at work tomorrow and Thursday all day and on Fridays I start work at 6am  but I should be finished by 1ish - if you pm me your mobile no I'll give you a ring when I'm leaving my client and see if your about for a cuppa? or your welcome to come round to me if you fancy?

Cleo - Oh god that is just crap, how come they didn't mention the cysts before? What time is your appt on Friday, can hubby go with you? If your going on your own and your appt is in the afternoon I can going with you if you want some support? Try and stay positive, unbearably hard I know but you never know, it may be ok. Keep your chin up hun and I mean it about coming with you, I only live round the corner xxx

Sam - I'm glad your spotting has stopped now. I am pretty sure that you are just getting stretching pains as lots is happening now and baby is growing at quite a rate of knots. You minds will be put at rest on Friday when you see bubsy jumping around. Have you got lots of pictures from your scans? Bring them with you on 22nd, I'd love to see them. Where abouts do you live, could one of us not come and pick you up?

I have still go crampings in my tummy, I am trying to ignore them or just imagine Ickle or Pickle wiggling in like crazy wiggly things   yep I think I may of lost the plot 

Take Care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies,

thanks for all your words of support. I just feel so       . have cried on and off all day and have been really snappy with the kids.

DH was with me this morning so at least that was something. They are going to phone me on friday with the results and let me know what will happen. Thanks so much Tricksey for your offer of coming with me hun   .

It was all so confusing in there this morning. We saw julia and she was really sweet but she really got us worried. After she had scanned me and mentioned a possible lap of waiting for a cycle she actually compare the pictures of the cyst with those from a couple of weeks ago. She said that the cysts she was seeing today are in a different place and smaller. She then said that Dr liebreman needs to look over all the results then make a decision.

I really feel like we haven't moved on at all. it was a year ago that i had a scan and they dx endo cysts, and here i am a year later with the same problem and no further forward! I just don't know how much more i can take.

Just keep crying. I want so much just to have a chance at ivf. 

Thanks for being here, it means so much.

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people

sorry for lack of posts, im really not copying with what happend. to add salt to the wound my brother has just called me and theyre 12-15 weeks pregnant (scan in a few days to confirm).... so i smiled and congratulated them and said how please i was and that they should "keep me updated.. i want to be involved, im really happy , dont worry about upsetting me blah blah blah"

So DH has gone for a jog and im here, upset, alone and heartbroken.

why cant anything besimple for us lot?

why are people giving us information then leaving us to sort our heads out

life isnt fair right now.

For everyone going through a tough time be it with DH or their treatment, im sending you a big hug because i need one right now and i havent got no one to turn too at all.

sorry for a crappy post, i feel very bitter and i know i shouldnt be.

Im sorry


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Cleo I sincerely hope that you get some answers on Friday and they are good ones. Take Care hun xxxx 


Laura - Unfortunatley we are all victims of 'the putting on a brave face act' we all know how you are feeling, you try so hard to look happy but inside you are just being torn apart. So sorry that you are going through this too. We are always here for you to talk to so don't feel alone. Life I'm afraid is a ***** and only ever fair to other people.

Keep your chin up Laura

Lots of Love
Tricksy xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bounty.com/News.aspx?Article=18197563

I meant to say, did anyone see this about babies being born from frozen eggs? It gives some hope to those of us with PCOS and would obviously be cheaper than regular IVF, being drug free. Probably won't be available in the UK for ages though, so no good for me as I would be too old 

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, how are you this morning?

Hope that your feeling better than me  I have still got cramps and this morning i've got the pale pinky c/m  I really feel like its all over and I've had a bit of a cry  

To be honest up until now I hadn't really contemplated the ivf not working, we had excellent blasts, both the collection and transfer were easy, I did exactly as i should and I really thought that luck would finally be on our side......now I'm not so sure and the thought of getting a bfn is totally and utterly heartbreaking.

I know that lots of people get implantation bleeding and cramps and still get a bfp but I am still worried sick and really don't want to be at work 

I have to confess to doing a hpt this morning   ok they are old, out of date cheapys of the internet and I got a bfn which makes it all the worse

Take care, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, please don't lose hope. It is still early days, and way too early to test, so hang on in their and hopefully those embies will be doing the same. Remember, positive thinking helps. I am only down the road if you ever need a chat, or a shoulder to cry on. I will be in all afternoon if you fancy a natter and can't face work. Otherwise I will see you Friday. Keep you chin up. I am sure it is gonna work for you, especially as everything went so well. I find a good cry helps. Hope you are okay  

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - thank you so much, I am feeling very tearful but i can't leave work as there is too much to do, I also really can't afford to take any more time off this month, its going to be a blue stripe beans on toast month next month!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Hang on in there.  Honestly if I had had a pinky discharge and cramps in my 2WW then I would have been overjoyed as I would have taken both of these signs as good ones.  As for the test, if you are going to test early then you have to use the ultra sensitive ones (can't just use any test).  I'm still confident that in 2 more days you will see an extra line on that test.

Cleo - Really feeling for you.  I do know how it feels to be told you may not be able to proceed at such a late stage because it happened to me after they found a cyst at my baseline scan.  I'm a bit cross that they hadn't warned you if they have previously seen something that could potentially be a problem.  I hate to say this though but you really do have to take their advice as to whether or not it is right to proceed.  You really don't want to go through a whole IVF cycle if the chances of it working are not at their optimum.    Sorry I know that's hard though.

Laura - Glad you popped in.  I know you are going through a really tough time.

Julia - Yes I saw that article about the frozen eggs and can imagine it would have been a very suitable treatment for me at one point.

Liz - Have PM'd you.  That is awful what happened to your brother.  I hope he doesn't have any psychological effects from it because I sometimes think they can be harder to deal with than the physical injuries.

Tricksy - I live in a small village in North Herts so quite a way from Colchester - in fact it takes 60-90 minutes depending on the traffic.  Don't dare drive by myself (no good at directions) so it would have to be the train for me which I know is going to be a pain (30 mins into Kings X then whatever from there to Colchester - anyone know?).  That's why I'm leaving it till nearer the day to see whether I feel up to it.  Yes I have lots of piccies but to be honest none of them are very clear.


Still getting that horrible feeling that AF is round the corner which is reallys scaring me (because up to now I hadn't had it).  Anything new scares me.  Roll on Friday.

Hello to everyone I've forgotten to mention.

There's a lot of sadness/worry on this board at the moment and I hope all that changes in the next few days.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - Thank you for the encouragment, I just hope and pray that you are right, I really don't think that I can handle a bfn  

It will take you about 45 mins from London Liverpool St to get to Colchester, not sure what motorway you are near but its dead easy to get to and I could give you good directions? I really hope that you are up to coming to the meet.

Gotta dash as I'm at work but I'll keep popping on during the day

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy, I know you are scared but I had spotting at this time 2 so don't get to upset it can be normal. I 2 thought it was over so lets hope you have the same happen 2 you as did 2 me eh!!!

Sam: I've sent some pic's, 

Laura:
Keep strong hun you are not a lone.

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Liz, thats reassuring to know. The cramps have eased of this afternoon, they are still there every now and again. I am at home now chilling out with my feet up on the sofa    I only had coloured cm this morning, and only when I wiped   sorry for the tmi and this afternoon I had a small amount of stringy type reddy/brown stuff but only on the one occasion, there is now again just coloured cm but only if I look for it if you know what I mean  

I am trying to stay positive, the 2 other girls that are at exactly the same stage as me, day for day, they are both getting exactly the same as me, so its fingers crossed that we are all getting implantation pains    

Time will tell


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Tricksy - Don't give up hun,  I know its hard as on your 2ww if your anything like me you sway from feeling positive to negative with every little twinge and i kept knicker checking too which is hard cos you don't want to go to the toilet just in case,  I really feel for you at the moment but hang on in there till test day - sending you big positives   I really do feel that the 2ww is the hardest bit of the treatment

Liz - Really sorry to hear about your brother - its awful poor thing 

Laura - Sending you a big hug!!!!  You need it hun i'm really sorry you are going through this.........its so hard putting on a brave face all the time for people and your heart is breaking inside - I know how you feel and you are not alone hun

Cleo - Thinking of you - hope you get good results on Friday



I've started on the progynova now so hope its doing its job ready for Tuesday next week

Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - if you look through the 2ww boards there are lots of women who cramp and have light bleeding during the 2ww. As Liz says, she was one of them and look at her now. I didn't get cramps or bleeding till test day when af arrived both times so not having spotting can be a bad thing. Keeping everything crossed for you (even Honey and Daisy are crossing their paws for you). If you've been told to test next Monday, or Sunday after pressing them, today is probably too early to test. Big hugs anyway as it's a horrible time. 

Cleo - big hugs for you as well. The paws are crossed for positive news for you too. It may be frustrating to wait but it would be better to wait a month having sorted the problem than to have a failed cycle because they didn't spot anything.

Off for a lie down now so sorry for not doing many personals. Did chocolate workshops for 2 large groups of school kids. All you teachers out there have my total respect. I couldn't do that full time.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath & Lisa - thanks for the encouragment, I have been scanning this board and I have seen just how many people have suffered from cramps and/or spotting. I need to stay positive. I have managed it all the way through the treatment up until now, so I need to turn it around again. I know that I tested way too early (especially with a test that was 18 months out of date   the rest are going in the bin!) I think that now that I can feel the crampings its total mental torture   and this week has been the hardest week of all of the treatment, including e/c and e/t   

Cath - I can't wait to try your chocolate   

Lisa - fingers crossed for you for next week. xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy hun           you can do it sweetheart.

Just got back from seeing Hostel II, OMG never seen so much blood and guts, now going to bed and probably going to have nightmares   not very good with scary films. Although there was 1 good bit, but won't say anything incase any of u go to see it (concerns a man and his bits   ).

5th July - ISIS schedule and training for stabbing!!!! Jo scan 12.45
6th July - Sam -Scan.
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
9th July - Jo e/t
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

Who's with me tomorrow?

More tomorrow, night night

Love Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

I'm well excited just found out there is a cinema showing at the odeon in norwich that you can take your baby 2!!!!! I'm defo going to try it out. Must be going to mush if that gets me excited. Ha ha!!!!

Sam good luck for 2morrow  i'm sure it will be fine.

Tricksy I have everything crossed for you I want to see the first scan pics at the meet up.

Jojo:
Was hostel 2 really good, dh likes that sort of think.

take care

Liz & Faith XX


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

jojo.hostel 11 is so good the ending was the best bit made me laugh.    its very gory but i love them sorts off films.good luck for today.

trisky.pls stay      u have done so well dont spoil it.u have done so well i have good vibes.

hi to everyone els hope ur all ok things have still been abit up in the air,but dh has just phoned told me to put something sexy on his coming home how random but how exciting im not turning this down by by ladies       sorry


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Well its all over for me   I'm bleeding properly now. I have spoken to Julia at Isis and she said that I should carry on with my meds until Sunday and test then but its not looking very hopeful.

To be honest I can't see the point as its definatley over    I am totally gutted and really can not believe it as I really really thought that this was going to work as it was all looking so good.

I really must of been a very wicked person in a previous life.

Take care

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Jo - good luck at scan today    Hope you didnt have any nightmares..............about Hostel   I've seen the first one and that was pretty gruesome...........mind you i do like a good scare 

Tricksy - Soooooooo glad your feeling more positive again hun,  I really find the 2nd week of the 2ww the hardest part of the treatment as your watching and looking for signs all the time and all you want to do is test but there's no point until the test day its mental tortore!!  Get some new pg tests ready for Saturday - evreything crossed for you   

Cath - Hi cath,  I wondered where you had got to,  I think you deserve a medal working with school kids  

Sam - Good luck with scan on Friday

Emma - How are you hun? 

Cleo - Hows things with you? 

Liz - Hi - glad you found a cinema that you can take Faith too - Whats going to be your first film together?

Well i am off to see Shrek 3 later,  I'm on my day off and taking my nephew as its his birthday............I think i'm more excited about seeing it that him 
Its great being on half dose buserlin now and i don't seem to be bruising so much anymore,  The Progynova seems ok too just a few headaches with it - Roll on next Tuesday for 2nd scan 

See you later
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ohhhhh Tricksy - Sooooooooo sorry hunny i really am,  I just posted a message and just saw yours come up,  I am really feeling it for you hun     Nothing i can say is going to numb the pain but i am here and i know what you are going through hun,  I'm so sorry 
Its not fair!!!!  When i had my ivf's they all went text book with grade 1's and you really think this is going to be it and when it isnt its just sh*tty!!!
I'm here if you need me hun just shout

Love and hugs Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy hun

I don't know what to say sweetie     We was shocked when we got our negative because we was told that everything had gone really well. I'm sooooo sorry hun.

You've got my number if u want a chat.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

tricksy;

   
I know nothing will help hun just be with dh and you will get through this. Take care xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thank you so much, I am at work today but not being very pro active   I didn't want to sit at home and mope. Hubby has been so sweet and supportive but I know that he was crying when I told him what Isis said this morning.

I feel like such a failure, what can't I substain an excellent quality egg to a pregnancy  

Gotta go before I start crying again xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I have just sent you a message. I hope you are okay. I can't say anything that is going to change things, but you know we are all here for you. Life can be so unfair at times - I really thought that you would be the next mummy on here.

Take care, and get a big hug from your DH when he gets home - you really need each other's support at the moment.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - i have just text you hun, we are all here for you darlin, keep talking, keep crying and keep praying          

Lots of love
Emma xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Tricksy - i'm so sorry hun. i don't know what to say. I know you must be hurting so much and i wish there was something i could say or do. i've sent you a hug and hope it helps. Thinking of you hun.


Hi to everyone else. We had training tonight at ISIS on meds.   couldn't quite beleive what they want me to do. i know most of you have been through it but i just can't get my head round it at all. Don't feel like i'm coping very well. Work is just a nightmare and DH keeps telling me to take some time off to destress. Just don't know what to do for the best. We're going out for dinner tonight as i just feel like i'm existing and not actually doing anything. Never felt like this b4. I'm also going to have one glass of wine, but i know i'll beat myself up about it after. 

got my schedule too and my brothers wedding (when i'm a bridesmaid) falls between ec and et . Mentioned it to gemma and she just said well it might be a problem because if you get ohss you stomach will blat. Didn't really find her that helpful today. Also ther was no mention of blasto's on the schedule and when we asked she said that the NHS don't cover that. Even when we said well we're happy to pay she didn't really say anything.

no blood tests back today so no news on whether its all going ahead anyway, perhaps that's why she wasn't that interested. She couldn't say when Dr leiberman would call me either   . 


Basically another crap day!!!

Sorry for the moan, we really need some good news on here. i need to cheer up and get on with life.

Lots of love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.S. Sam - good luck for tomorrow hun.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

so sorry Tricksy.  was feeling really positive about your cycle.  hope you and Dh are ok.

  Cleo sorry you've had a pretty rubbish day as well.  I'm surprised they aren't being more helpful to you.  hopefully you'll get your results soon and Dr leiberman will be more useful when you speak to him/her?

Goodluck with scan tomorrow sam.

just gonna say hi to everyone else - i have a cracking headache so am off to bed! 

Debs xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Cleo - thank you for the flowers   It doesn't sound like Gemma was very helpful at all today   I have seen her before and she was really good, sounds like she was having a bad day.....doesn't help you much though does it   Try not to worry about the meds. Are you one Buserelin, Puregon and Clexane or some thing different? We can help you with advice over the jabs. I promise you the thought of doing them is a lot lot worse than the actual jab. It is quite easy and if fact becomes quite tedious in the end. Where are you going for dinner anywhere nice? I don't think that you are going to enjoy your brothers wedding very much if its between e/c and e/t, you could be very bloated and feel quite tired. I slept for 2 days after e/c. You can ask them to reschedule your treatment and put it back 2 weeks so you are just starting stimming rather than just finishing it. If you are thinking about doing Blastocyst its an extra £500, payable upfront   You pay the money and discuss with Terry (the Embryologist) the day after e/c if you are going to Blasts or not. As long as you have enough fertilised eggs then it should be fine.

Emma - Thank you for the texts hun, I'll keep you posted for sure xxx I am trying to be a optimistic but I am bleeding so heavily that I really can not see there being any chance what so ever of getting a positive result on Sunday. But I am going to carry on with the meds and take it easy and at least then I know that I did not do anything to make it worse. 

Julia - Thanks so much for the email xxx I have got your number and I am still planning on coming round tomorrow afternoon if thats ok, are you sure you won't be too busy getting ready for your holiday? I too was so sure that it was going to work, everything was going so well, we really are due some bfp's on this thread   Hubby is not home yet   but I'm sure he won't be long. He really has been a total star and is so thoughtful and supportive, everyday he reiterates to me why I love him so much  

Liz - I hope that Faith is behaving herself, I can't wait to meet her on 22nd, she is our inspiration  

Jo - I will drop you a text and let you know how I get on on Sunday morning, although I know what its going to say   How did you get on at Isis today? I was thinking of you beleive it or not  

Lisa - There doesn't really seem to be any rhyme or reason to getting a bfp from IVF   and this second week of the 2WW is the hardest as you have no control at all over anything. I am pretty sure that we will try again, I def want to and hubby does he is just worried about me coping with it. We have agreed that we will talk about it next weekend when everything has sunk in and we are a bit more together, well hopefully

Shelley - Hope you and hubby had fun at lunchtime   Have a good weekend xxx

Debs - thanks hun, hope your headache gets better xxx 

Ok I am off now as hubby is home and I really need a hug, take care everyone, I hope that I didn't miss anyone out.

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

I've just read though the posts and wanted to send every1 a great big, massive, huge   . I can't believe how much of a sad thread we've got at the moment. I think all the nurses at Isis are a bit down at the moment, because Mr Boto's wife has died and the funeral is tomorrow. 

I'm going to try and cheer people up with my happy news (I feel a bit bad for having happy news) We saw Julie this lunchtime and I have/had a follicle measuring 19mm and my lining was 9mm. I did a clearblue opt this morning and had a O, I told Julie this and asked if it was ok to do a test in the afternoon just incase I surge later in the day and she said yes that would b fine. We got home and I did another test at 3.30 and guess what I got my happy smiley face  . I rang Julie back and she said we could go ahead with E/T on Monday. I just have to wait for Terry to ring me tomorrow to say what time were going to do it.

My test date will b the 23rd July the day after the meet but my sisters 40th Birthday, I'm hoping its going to b a good omen.

Love to every1, I'm thinking of u all.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jo Jo - I am so over the moon for you, you must be thrilled     about time we had some good news on here, its wwaayyy overdue  

Poor Mr Boto, no wonder there is a sad atmosphere there at the moment  

Let us know what time you are there on Monday Woohoo this is great xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

trisky.im soooooo sorry not sure really what to say.might sound stupid but can it all still b e ok?i really hope this is just a blip.and u still may have a bfp.on a lighter note this afternoon was amazing it was so random for us       but loved it felt like i had my old dh back,it defo put a smile on my face alday.  .i really do feel for u and sending u a big   take care hun.  

hi to everyone really hope we all have some good news soon,i cant wait till next thursday to see doc marfleet really want to get some answers and a time scale as to when we start treatment,who ever said on here that this i all a waiting game was so true.u really do feel like ur life gets put on hold not knowing if u can do certain things ,u can see why people have braek downs or split up with dhs its all so crazy.at least we have the meet up to look forward to   .anyway im off take care everyone tomorrow is another day lets hope its better than today.lots of   to u all keep smiling  .
shelley


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just did a long post and lost it!!!!!!!!!

Not happy   .

Tricksy - hope you're ok. We had a lovely meal at the yew tree in great horksely. i had one glass of wine, really enjoyed it but didn't fancy another which was good. i think it actually did me better to have it than to deny myself a glasss. DH didnt have any, he's been so good, determined to get his sperm count up.  Thanks for the advice about drugs, i'm on burselin then Puregon and then cyclogest (that last one sounds fun). It was just a bit daunting looking at all the drugs. Also having a tought time at work, getting tearful and feeling like i can't cope. The head also wants to do a lesson observation next week, a week b4 the end of term. but i don't feel like i'm up to it. not sure what to do, don't know if he'll be sympathetic or not. If all goes ahead my meds are being delivered on tues and i start on Sat 14th July!!  Quick question about blasto's, if you pay the money and they don't get that far do you get the money back??

Jo _ fab news hun, so pleased for you!!!! Good luck. 

Hi to everyone else. Thought i would add my dates to the list but still not sure if its all going ahead.

6th July - Sam -Scan.
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
9th July - Jo e/t
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's
2nd Aug Cleo baseline scan
7th Aug scan cleo
10th Aug scan cleo
13th Aug scan cleo
17th Aug cleo egg collection


Added the dates to make me feel more positive.

heres to tomorrow, another day!! the wilsons we posted at the same time, just read yours and you ended your post the same as mine!! MAde me laugh. heres to tomorrow!!

Good night Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning girls

I've just done another clearblue (digital) OPT and it came back with just an O. So if I hadn't have done 1 yesterday afternoon I would have missed my surge. I just wanted to tell u all so u don't miss urs (if ur doing OPT).

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

So many messages and so so much for me to forget so I apologise now if I forget anything important.

Tricksy - If it really is a BFN for you then I am so sorry.  Everything seemed perfect and I think we were all convinced it was going to work for you so I am stunned.  But there really is no rhyme or reason to who gets the BFPs on this board I'm afraid.  The only way is to keep trying and I'm convinced we will all get there in the end.  I do think Liz/Faith are our inspiration because (and correct me if I'm wrong Liz) there is nothing wrong with you and yet it still took you 3 attempts.  So Tricksy I'm really sorry this go didn't work but pleased you will try again.  I just wish someone had some understanding into why it doesn't work for some of us even when everything seems great.  I hope you are coping.

Cleo - You sound as though you are not coping well at all.  Is there any chance of you getting time off.  I am sure if you went to your GP and explained all he would sign you off because lots of people get signed off for IVF now.  But whatever you decide I do think that you will cope.  I think that when you get to the stimming stage and you see those follicles growing you start to see things more positively.  So is this cycle definitely going ahead now?  I seem to have missed that post.  I do wonder if Gemma was not so much being unhelpful but just not able to comment because she cannot make any of those decisions.  Don't forget it is not a bad thing to have day 3 embies put back rather than blasts (and just my opinion but I would far rather have 2 day 3s put back then only one blast!)  And as far as the bloating goes please be prepared for some.  I think almost everyone bloats during the stimming period to some degree whether you get OHSS or not.  In my case even without OHSS my belly was huge (couldn't wear my usual trousers) the day after EC.  It may not be the same for you but do think you need to be prepared.  And yes I honestly think a glass of wine will do you good.

Jo - Some good news great!  Good luck.  I agree about the OPKs - sometimes one a day isn't enough.

Liz - You sound like you're quite desparate for a night out wanting to take Faith to the cinema with you.  How is your brother now?

As for me I have good news again.  Scan was fine again today (still measuring 9 weeks 6 days) so all that worrying was for nothing.  Also met with my NHS consultant obstretician who said that because of my history I will be getting close observation which means a scan and appointment with him every 4-5 weeks.  So I am just so reassured by this that at long last I am finally beginning to realise that I am having a baby (sorry Tricksy - feel bad sharing my excitement at this time).  I mean for the past 5 weeks all I have felt is stress worry and more worry but hopefully that will ease off a bit now.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Sam - Great news hunny. Please start to try and enjoy ur pregnancy now  

Cleo - Great news on getting ur dates through. It makes it all real now. I bet ur getting excited. Glad u had a glass wine and don't feel guilty. If it relaxes u, y not.  

Terry has just rang me, he's going in on Sunday to thaw my little embies out. We have transfer at 10.15am on Monday    I can't wait. But then again I'll have the dread 2ww again  

6th July - Sam -Scan.
7th July - Tricksy - Test Day(if I last this long!) 
9th July - Jo e/t 10.15am
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's
2nd Aug Cleo baseline scan
7th Aug scan cleo
10th Aug scan cleo
13th Aug scan cleo
17th Aug cleo egg collection

Hi to every1 else.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Tricksy, great to see you again today. I am so so sorry that it has not worked for you. Keep positive and you will get there. Thanks for the sweets for James too - he is going to love them and will be your best friend next time he sees you!

Fab news Jo about Monday. I hope all goes well and you have some good news soon to cheer us all up.

Sam, I am so pleased that all is going well for you, that is a huge weight off your mind. I hope you will be able to start enjoying your pregancy, now that you know you are going to be well looked after and that all is okay.

Liz, thanks for the pics - Faith is gorgeous and I can't wait for a cuddle!

Cleo, glad you had a nice night out - I love the Yew Tree, it is the best pub around here by far. Good luck with starting your meds, I am sure it will be okay. I am not sure about the blastocyst money, as they may charge the money for looking after the embryos for those few days, if you see what I mean. I know you get your money back if you pay freezing charges, but don't get any that need freezing. It is probably best to give Isis a quick call.

Shelley, glad you had a nice time the other day (nudge nudge  ) 

Hi to everyone else. We are off tomorrow for about ten or eleven days so I will be back on here a few days before our meet up. What does everyone think about getting here for about 12 - 12.30 ish? Then we could have lunch and a bit of a natter. I live in Highwoods, but will send you all my address when I get back, and directions if anyone needs them.

Take care everyone, and see you all soon. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

hello

I hope you don't mind me joining.  I think I posted on here a while back but then couldn't find it (dur!) to go back on!   I hope this is the right place for me to post.

I live in Colchester aswell.  I am starting egg sharing in the next few weeks.  Have to book counselling appointment and have TONS of tests shortly.

Be great to chat.

Carly


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

hello (sorry bad day posted this at the end of the tread!  

I hope you don't mind me joining.  I think I posted on here a while back but then couldn't find it (dur!) to go back on!   I hope this is the right place for me to post.

I live in Colchester aswell.  I am starting egg sharing in the next few weeks.  Have to book counselling appointment and have TONS of tests shortly.

Be great to chat.

Carly


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -      so sorry about your bfn. It never gets easier.

Cleo -   to you too as you seem to be having a rough time of it. How long till the end of term? I'm sure your doc would sign you off for a few weeks if you need to finish a bit earlier. Glad you managed to enjoy a night out though. I agree with whoever it was that said Gemma was probably just not allowed to comment as she wouldn't be unhelpful if she could avoid it. 

Sam - fab news that bean is still growing well and you're able to relax more now. Your story is an inspiration, to think you were so close to giving up a few months ago. 

Julia - well done on joining weightwatchers. Sorry I didn't pm, just been manic the past week or so. Hope you have a fab holiday. 

Shelley - glad you and dh are getting back to having fun with each other. 

Jo -    for Monday.

Carly - welcome/welcome back to the thread. Good luck with the tests etc. 

 to everyone else. 

thought I was coming down with flu earlier but some paracetamol, a hot bath and a snooze seem to have held it at bay for the moment which is good as we have loads of visitors over the weekend. Tomorrow is friends with three children, we're godparents to the youngest. They're staying overnight and we have my sil and her family (another 3 children) coming up to visit their puppy again.  In the meantime we're trying to get the house in order and chocolate ready for Jimmys Farm market tomorrow morning. And there's a broken power cable in our front garden so we have to keep a close eye on the dogs as Daisy is eying it up as her latest chew toy.

Best crack on. Hope you all have as good aweekend as you can. 

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Julia - it was lovely to see you this afternoon, it was just what I needed as we both know exactly how the other is feeling. I hope James likes his sweets, are you sure he was asleep and not just hiding from me   Have a fantastic holiday, relax and enjoy yourselves. Really looking forward to the meet on 22nd, fingers crossed the sun is shining  

Carly - Welcome back again   You must be very excited about the egg sharing. Are you sharing your eggs or sharing someone elses? There are quite a few of us on here living in Colchester, you will have to have a look at our list and add your dates when you are at Isis...just copy and paste it to your reply to update it 

6th July - Sam -Scan.
8th July - Tricksy - Test to confirm BFN
9th July - Jo e/t 10.15am
10th July - Lisa - Scan
12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
12th July - Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET
17th July - Lisa - Scan
20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
22nd July - Meet at Julia's
2nd Aug - Cleo baseline scan
7th Aug - Cleo Scan
10th Aug - Cleo Scan 
13th Aug scan cleo
17th Aug cleo egg collection

JoJo - I am so pleased for you        you must be very excited. I was BFP news from you at Julia's   Are you taking any time off next week after FET?

Sam - Please please do not feel bad posting your fantastic news, I am absolutley over the moon for you     you must keep us up to date with your progress. You to me are proof that the Clexane really does help and gives me hope for the future   I know that you are a fair way away from Colchester but did you drive to Isis? If you did and found it quite easy then getting to Julia's will be a piece of cake, she lives literally 2 mins from Isis. It'll be great to see you, your bump and your scan pics  

Cleo - So glad that you had a nice meal last night. I love the Yew Tree too, we used to go there all the time but for a while it went really downhill, since the new Management has taken over though we have had some lovely meals there. Its just round the corner to my horsey too   Good on hubby not drinking, that is very sweet of him. You are on exactly the same drugs that I was so if you have any problems just give me a shout. Don't worry about the bum bullets   I was adamant that nothing goes up my doofa but you obviously have no choice and have to do it, it was no where near as bad as I thought it was going to be, not saying that it'll become a habit though   

Shelley - sounds like you had a good afternoon   a good s h a g can really life your spirits    I'll be honest and say that I can really see no way on this earth that I am still pregnant, I am bleeding really heavily and although its ok to spot when you bleed bright red blood its normally a sign that its over, especially if its like a normal period.

Emma - Hope your ok hun xx

Cath - I hope your ears weren't burning this afternoon, Julia and I were talking about your chocolate!!! You posted just as I was going to. Where is Jimmys farm? Are you going to it or just hubby? I'll see how far away it is and might pop up. Enjoy your weekend

Well I have not felt too bad today, hubby and I had a good cry last night and lots of cuddles. I am pretty sure that we will try again in a couple of months. Hubby wants to wait until next weekend and talk about it again then, he is worried about me mentally   I told him he knew that I was a fruit cake before he married me and nothing has changed   One of my clients this morning offered to lend us the money to have another go   bless him that was so sweet, its lifted me that people are being so nice and understanding.

We are not up to much this weekend, how about you lot? I've not got anything planned for tomorrow and of course Sunday morning I have got to do the dreaded hpt   I'm not looking forward to that at all. A friend is competing in a horse show on Sunday afternoon and I'd like to go and watch her ride so we may go to that if its not peeing down   I might try and talk hubby into going to see Die Hard 4 tomorrow evening and to go and have something to eat, I am not going to Colchester again though, we will go to the UCG at Ipswich I think.

Hope you all have a good weekend, take care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy hun its a cineworld now   not a UGC

xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Cath - Hope the pills have kept the flu off hun - sounds like you've got another busy weekend coming up.


Carly - Welcome to the board - Good luck for your egg sharing in a few weeks - you are definately in the right place for Isis chat - Is this your first treatment?

Julia - Have a great break!  12-12.30ish sounds great!  Please put me down for directions as i havent got a clue (don't live in Colchester) Would it be possible when you do to pm me your mobile number too just in case.


Jo - Great news hun - Best of luck for Monday   

Sam - Great news too!  Thats bril that they are gonna scan you every 5 weeks - at last a NHS doc that will do that you must be so relieved - Will you be able to relax a bit now and enjoy it?


Cleo - You sound like your having a bad time at the moment - sending you big virtual hugs!  The thought of starting ivf is vry daunting especially with all the other will you start, won't you start you are having to deal with but honestly Cleo it isn't as bad as what you think,  I was absolutely sh**ting myself on my 1st ivf with all the meds but you will get used to them and before you know it you'll be a dab hand at those jabs.  Maybe once you know whats going on with your results you might feel better about things i think maybe it the uncertainty that is making you feel like you can't cope.

Shelley - Hi glad you had a nice time the other day........nudge,nudge wink wink  

Tricksy - Big hugs to you hun 


I went to see Shrek 3 yesterday it was really good!  
This HRT i'm taking is making me feel brilliant at the moment after that terrible week where i felt so shi**y i feel back to normal again,  Just praying that all will be ok for my scan on Tuesday - Anyone else at Isis on Tuesday

Have a good weekend
LOVE LISA XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

JoJo - shows how long its been since I went to the pics at Ipswich   Have they changed the cinemas? I hope not as the seat were so comfy and there was loads of leg room.

Lisa - sorry hun I missed you   Its great that you are feeling good. I've got everything crossed for you for sunday xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well finally got to talk to Dr leiberman tonight and he was really lovely. Mu blood tests aren't back but he made everything really clear to me. Basically we have 2 options: Surgery to remove the cysts or go ahead with ivf as planned and see what happens (but be prepared for it to fial at any stage). He was really helpful and basically between us we said that there was no point in surgery as the endo will grow back and everytime i have surgery they take away abit of my ovaries and i haven't got that much to give.   .

He said that its the stimming part he's wottied about and that i may have a poor response to the drugs and that they will aggrivate my endo. he my last fsh level was 8.4 so its a little high.

He is the first person to tell me more about my endo, apparently it is severe    whivh was a shock. It was found all over my ovaries and in my pouch of douglas. 

I've cried a lot today, the thought of a life without children is heartbreaking     

But anyway for now we go ahead as planned and i start dr on sat 14th July. I've got everything crossed that i get to ec then have some lovely embies put back. But i'll take one day ata time. 

Thanks so much for all your kind words. Can't wait til the meet up.

Sam - excellent news hun about the scan.

Lisa- glad you're feeling good hun.

Tricksy - hope your ok hun   .

jo - good luck for monday hun.

Julia- 12.30 is fine for me hun. Have a brilliant holiday.


Carly -welcome to the thread hun.

Love Cleo xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:

I'm glad they gave you a clear picture of what is going on. Hopfully you will go all the way and get a bfp!!! It is nice to know that the treatment is going ahead.

Sam:

I'm so pleased for you hun and that they are going to do there job and keep an eye on you. Only 2 ww till you get to the 12 w mile stone!!!!

Tricksy:

I'm glad that you are thinking positively and are planning to try again. As Sam said there is nothing wrong with me and we had 3 goes to get Faith so who knows why the other 2 didn't work.

JoJo:

I am pleased all is going will. Are you taking your embryos 2 blasties? We did on are FET although it didn't work we still had 2 2 put back out of 6. I felt it filtered out the weaker embryos.

Lisa:

My mum used to say HRT was her happy drug HAHA. Glad you are feeling more human now. When are they defrosting your embryos?

Cathie:

Glad your cold has stayed at bay there is a lot going around. I think it's the crappy weather. I am still waiting to take the dog out and her not get dirty!!!!

Carly;

Welcome to the thread hun. I did eggshare and it worked for me. The concelling is quite hard as it makes you think about things that we normally try to avoid. Any questions just ask.

Julia:

Glad you liked the pictures. hope you have a nice break and the weather is nice.

Shelly

Glad you and Dh are enjoying each other again IVF is so stressful you need each other.

Angel;

Hope you are well, when do you go into discuss FET?

Re meet up:

12-12.30 is good for me as Faith feeds at 1pm. Put me down for directions 2 as Like Lisa am a bit clueless!!

Take care

Liz xx xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people, thought i would pop in and say hello.

Im feeling a little better now so will start coming back to the board.

I did write a long message to the lovely Tricksy the ther day but the PC just froze and i had to reboot the system!

tricksy i am really sorry to hear about what your going through, its the worst feeling in the world and theres nothing you can do to stop whats going on. When i was talking to various people when i was M/cing a few weeks back they said that there is still a chance of a BFP - i really hope for you that there is. If not im here for you because i know in a way what youre going through. And im sure we all are here for you!

Cath - whats your website i need chocolate!

Apart from that, Sam, its lovely to see that you have concoeved naturally  and everything is going well, its so so lovely to hear.

My brothers girlfriend Louise is now showing, ive promised to them that im really happy for them (which i am) and they understand that it will take some time for me to be ok around her when shes pregnant and when the baby is born. 

Me and hubby had a HUGE arguement last week got allot of our chest but we are ok now. Hes been blocking out his pain so much he blocked me out too but we just screemed , had a cry then hugged lots.

Shell - thats superb news about you and DH xx

Liz - you can come to the Odeon , colchester, we do 'newbies days' where you can bring Faith. 

I like my new job at the cinema (apart from having an very pregnant manager). I had nothing to do yesterday so the general manager said i can go see chrek or die hard.. i picked shrek (although i was a little emotional about the baby shrek bit , how sad!) i loved it. If i wasnt on a diet i would of helped myself to a hot dog and some popcorn!!!

Hope everyone else is ok, as soon as i have read the millions of posts i have missed (!) i will start getting into the personals again.

Sending hugs to everyone

Laura x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys,

No personals I'm afraid this morning. I just wanted to let you know that I did test this morning and of course got a BFN   No surprise really as I knew this was going to be the result.

I'm going down the yard to spend some time with my horse and to go for a well deserved ride. I'll catch up again later properly, thank you all so much for your support, you are all great xxx

Take Care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Tricksy - I'm so sorry.  I know you already knew the result so having to do that test must have been cruel.  You are being so brave though, especially considering your past losses and I am so pleased to hear that you are able to think about trying again.  My GP actually said to me that he had never known a women who was actually able to get pregnant not end up with the family they want.  At the time I thought he was talking rubbish but it seems he was right with me and am sure it will be the case for you too.

Cleo - I'm so sorry you are facing all this indecision now.  I'm glad like Liz said that you now know the true picture but am a little angry on your behalf that you are only finding out so late in the day.  And don't worry about the bum bullets - I'm still on them now and don't have any problem.  Like Tricksy said, initially the thought of it is horrifying (I didn't think I even know how to do it) but in fact it is easy and much less messy than the other way!!!!

Carly - hello and welcome to the thread.  Is Jake an ISIS baby?

Cath - Sounds like you have a busy weekend (as you often seem to) so hope you are feeling up to it.  I often think I am coming down with things but it never materialises luckily.

Laura - Glad to have you back.  I know sometimes you have to step back for a while.  Also glad to hear you and dh are OK, I know a good row does us all good sometimes.

Tricksy - I've always been a bit of a nervous driver so driving to Colchester by myseld and then having to find an address in a town I don't know at all is a DEFINITE no no.  If I did that I would be dreading the meet up not looking forward to it.  So if I do come it will be by train.  Whenever I come to the ISIS before dh always drove.  We only ever had to come up for ET and EC because all the scans etc were in London (this was in the days when Mr Lower was around).  So truly I no longer have Colchester links other than you girls.

Liz - I'm so glad that you still find the time to post. I know it must be hard sometimes but I do think that hearing about Faith is an inspiration to us all.

Lisa - Know what you mean about feeling great on the progynova.  I'm sure when I hit the menopause I won't hesitate to hit the HRT.

Jo - Good luck Monday.  have you heard any news.

Julia - Have a great hols.  Where are you off to?

Emma, Rivka - Hi

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.  (That's the problem when you start to do personals


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning girls

Tricksy hun I'm so sorry. If u need a chat just give is a call.

No more personals until later. Just thought I'd let u all know, only 3 embies survived the thaw. So this is going to b our only FET. If this doesn't work, its the end our our journey   . I hope they all survive the night.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -sorry to hear your news hun.     

jo - good luc for tomorrw hun. it only takes one.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

We have just come back from taking Faith swimming for the first time, She didn't cry but was not very willing to give us a smile, think there was a lot to take in. She looked so cute in her Dora the explorer swim suit.

Tricksy,

Sorry it was a negative, thinking of you both xx xx

JoJo,

Don't worry to much hun it just means the best is left to go back in.

Laura:

Nice to here you are feeling better about things, I have seen that at odeon cinemas but Colchester is a bit far for me.

Hope you all had a good weekend

Liz & Faith xx xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Tricksy - so sorry for your bfn hun ... Take care of yourselves xx

Laura - hope things are okay, your dh going for an op must be hard for you both.

Sam - thanks for the tip about the kits. Will see next week whether anything came out of it this month ...

Cleo - glad you had a good consultation.

Lisa - hope stimming is okay.

I stopped taking the aspirin a couple of days ago. It's been causing me to bleed from my nose and gums (sorry tmi!) so I decided it's not going well. And now I spoke to a relative who had to take blood thinning drugs (for another reason) and I understand that if you start bleeding this could mean you have internal bleeding too which is not good. DH's been really worried about this for some time so he's glad I stopped. I'm still taking the Chinese herbs and the vitamins, so have to hope they'll do the trick.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just a real quickie as I'm at work.

JoJo- Good luck today, I'm thinking of you, take care and rest up for the next few days. We need some more good news on here  

Have a good day everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jo - How many frosties did you have?  Hope all went well today - been thinking of you and sending you postives hun  

Rivka - Good to hear from you matey!  Sorry its not been going too well with the aspirin - that must have been a bit worrying for you.

Liz - Ahhhhhh bless little Faith in her little dora swimsuit 
My ET is 22nd July so i think they will be defrosting the day before or that day not sure how it works? 

Tricksy - Sorry that you had to go through the pain of doing a Pg test when in your mind you knew what it was going to say but its the finality of it all.  Thinking of you hun just take each day as it comes.

Sam - Hows things with you?  Are you still getting the morning sickness?

Cleo - How are you feeling?  It must have been quite a shock for you when Isis explained about your endo,  It makes me mad that no-one has talked you through this before - So will you start on the 14th?  If its any help my fsh was 9.3 and i managed to produce a fair amount of eggs on my last ivf they just got the dose of drugs spot on on my 2nd ivf.


Emma/Piepig/Laura/Shelley/Cath - Hi - Hope you had a good weekend


Well ladies i have my scan tomorrow at Isis and i am praying that all is ok and that the drugs are doing there thing,  Still feeling great on the HRT though, the other thing that is worrying me is the thawing, I've only got 3 embies and i'm soooooooooooo worried that i'll loose them.

Toodlepip's
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Lisa - hope all goes well tomorrow hun, try not to worry to much about the thawing, im sure everything will be ok   if your due for e/t on 22nd July does that mean you cant make the meet up then? 

Tricksy - been thinking of you lovey, hope your feeling ok. Wish i could find the words to say to help you through this time, just know we are all here for you as we are for each other. Im so glad we have this website.   big hugs to you xx

Rivka - not sure about aspirin and thinning of blood so i wont comment but want to send you lots of love and hugs 

Liz - its lovely hearing about the things you do with Faith, it makes me smile   have you met up with Ruth at all recently? 

Jojo - i know we have text each other but could not miss you out hun bun, make sure you rest up and keep them embies safe and warm, here for you always  

Sam - hope your feeling ok and starting to enjoy being pg, its lovely seeing your ticker hun, it reassures we how it can happen, take care of you and bean  

Cath - hope your feeling better and your weekend was ok, im not great being around other peoples children so i admire you very much  

Ladyb14 - welcome back, we are here for you xx

Shelley - what time are you at ISIS thursday, we are there at 12.30

Well as for us, things seem to have settled down alot, think our time away helped a little to remind me how well dh and i can get on when we put our minds to it, mind you im ovulating at the moment and that when im always at my best mentally, give me a few more days and the nasty horrible Emma will be back   Can i be honest and tell you that ive been drinking too much recently, think its been my way of dealing with things and i really dont want to stop, ive always enjoyed a drink and even though im aware of all the negative factors of drinking i dont want to have to stop, does that sound selfish!!, sorry but i feel i can be open on here.

Well love to everyone, think i forgot to say hi to Carly, welcome to our thread hun  

Emma xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I hope that you are all ok, no personals today I'm afraid, I am having a really bad day, I keep crying and I feel so so sad    

I finally spoke to Isis this afternoon and we have got an appt with Gideon next Monday, I've never seen him before and I'm not that happy as he does not know me or my history, all he's got to go on is reading my file. Maybe I'm just having a negative day.

Sorry I'm being selfish but I'm not coping very well today, take care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - darlin you are so not being selfish, i can understand you wanting to see someone who knows you and your history, not a dr who will read from a file, can you change the appointment to see someone you know, would that help hun? Im so sorry your so sad today, its to be expected, take time to greive and look after yourself, its been so hard on you lovey        thinking of you  

Emma xx


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

Hi Guys,

My DW and I have been trying the fully medicated ARGC way, and are now looking to the natural IVF route (ARGC do not offer this), If you have max meds and get 2 eggs, maybe with hardly any meds we will still get one without the risks etc.

So are we the first to do this, has anyone else here experience of changing from ARGC to ISIS, do the clinics co-operate or do we have to repeat everthing, does the last clinic put you back to the bottom of the list?

Experiences ne1?

Chris


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls/Boy

1st of all welcome to the thread Chris. I'm sorry I can't help with ur question. I hope some1 else will b able too.

Its just a quick 1 from me today. I'm feeling really low and negative   . I had FET yesterday and had 2 grade 2's put back in, the last of our   . We really thought we would get to have another go at the end of the year, if this 1 didn't work. So by the 23rd of July we will know if our journey has ended   . I'm just worried that the grade 1's didn't end in a BFP what chance have I got in the grade 2's ending in a BFP.

Sorry girls, I'll try and b more positive next time I visit.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

JoJo,

Please stay positive it doesn't mean as your embryos were not grade 1 that it wont work. We had 2 goes before we got a bfp and each time they were 1s and it didn't work. I don't think there is much difference between 1s and 2s really just slightly more fragmentation with 2s. Fingers crossed!!!!

Lisa;

Does that mean you wont be at the meet up if you have E/T on the 22nd?

Angel;

I'm seeing Ruth and the boys on Thursday you will have to come over 2 one time when your free. I'm glad you and dh had a nice time. I totally no what you mean about the time of the month and different moods I'd forgotten what I was like. Now about to come on and everyone is annoying me!!!

Tricksy;

What a pain you have to see a different doc. Hope he does his homework!!!

Take care all

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Chris - I have PM'd you.

Tricksy - I would feel exactly the same as you having to see a doctor you hadn't met before.  BUT I honestly don't think it will make any difference because you had a perfect cycle and even with perfect cycles you don't always get pregnant.  I am sorry to say it but I do think that you were just very unlucky and any doctor you would see would advise you just to try again.

Jo - I do honestly believe that with IVF (and even natural pregnancies) there just doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to who gets pregnant and who doesn't so please don't worry about the fact that your embies were Grade II.  In any case Grade II is considered good.  Don't forget you are now PUPO!

Lisa - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.  I understand your worries re the thawing (that is such a stressful time - either you are waiting for the phone to ring or dreading that the phone will ring).  I am sure you will be fine though.

Can't remember who asked but I am feeling fine now thanks.  The only time I feel nauseas now is when my stomach is empty and due to my enormous appetite at the moment this rarely happens.  Am feeling uncomfortable though because everything feels so quashed.  I've actually got a little bump now - I don't think anyone else would notice it but I can.

Rivka - That's a bit worrying about the bleeding.  Have you mentioned this to anyone?

Emma - I do think that everyone needs to find their "clutch" so to speak and maybe yours is drink.  I must admit I love a good drink too and one of the things I found really hard during my years of infertility is that everytime I drunk I would feel guilty about it after in case I was harming my chances.  Oh to be totally free and not worry about what you eat or drink would be bliss.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Maybe we should post this list separately from now on and then it will be easier to find:

10th July - Lisa - Scan

12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
- Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET

17th July - Lisa - Scan
- Sam - midwife appointment

20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
- Sam - scan

22nd July - Meet at Julia's

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all, just been reading through our meet up list of food being brought and i think i will bring some cheese and salad and not just salad if thats ok, im a bit of a cheese monster im afraid!! Also was wondering if we ought to have labels with our names and FF names on too so we can all remember who is who? (well it would help me cos i got a memory like a sieve!!) Does anyone mind? shall we make our own or do you want me to do something??

tricksy: tuna rice salad or vegetable couscous
liz:    crisps and cake
cleo: chocolate and rasberry pav and vegie plait
shelley: h/m suasage rolls and fruit trifle
Julia: Banoffee pie, french bread, pasta salad
Jo: Coleslaw and potato salad
Cath: Chocolate and vegetable bread
Em: Salad and cheese
Lisa : sorry -shop bought Sausage rolls and nibbles
Debs: carrott/cucumber/pepper sticks + dips and mini quiches

Jojo - good you felt you could call me today darlin, hope you are feeling better and i hope i helped a little, not sure if i did  

Liz - i hope you have a nice visit with Ruth  

Chris - welcome, but sorry i cant help you on your question, hope you find the answers that you need!

Lots of love all  
Em xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Really happy today...............this HRT is working!!!!!  
Had scan today and everything is "perfect"  The words of Nurse Sarah so that has put my mind at rest i was worried that my lining would not be thick enough but its all ok.........so now i've just got to carry on doing what i'm doing till next Tuesdays scan.

Emma - I have the same problem with the names especially the FF names that will really confuse me   I'll just stick a post it on my head  

Sam - Ahhhhhhh bless you must be sooooooo proud of your little bump glad alls going well hun.

Liz - Sorry to confuse   I got it wrong my ET is on the 20th.......its all these drugs i'm taking 

Jo - Firstly glad your ET went well, secondly i don't think it matters about the grade,  DH watched something about this on TV and the experts said it didn't matter cos there constantly changing,  My frosties are grade 2's and a 3,  There is no reasonwhy it will work with a grade 1 and not a grade 2 - Keep positive hun   Are you carrying on as normal since ET or having bed rest?

Tricksy - Your not being selfish hun,  I can understand how you feel as thats how i felt when Dr Lower left,  I really felt unsettled having to deal with another doctor but i saw Dr Adrianna and she was great she knew about my history and dealt with me like a person not just a file and i'm sure this other doctor will be the same too.- Hope this puts your mind at rest hun.  Its all emotional for you at the moment - Thinking of you.

Toodlepips
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey everyone hope you are all well.

I've had a fantastic weekend.  went out windsurfing with my mate and it was fantastic, first time this year i've been out on the water.  its certainly taken my mind off all this IF stuff. 

haven't got a date for DHs op yet, but hoping to hear something soon - after all the consultant did say within the next month and its been 1 1/2 weeks already.

really looking forward to the 22nd will be great to put faces to names and have a proper chat with everyone.  name tags is a great idea!

take care

Debs xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

I agree with Emma that name badges would be good as I'm crap with names. I would think doing one for yourself would be easiest. Is everyone cool with 12-12.30pm?

Liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

MOrning all. Sorry not been around much. The weekend was manic and at one point we had 6 children (3 without volume control), 3 dogs and 10 adults. Thankfully the flu was a 24 hour thing so I was fine by Saturday. Since the weekend I've been back at work. Off today though which is good as I can spend some time getting the house back into some sort of order.

Name badges is a great idea as I'm useless as well. I have lots of sheets of stickers for the business so can bring one along to use if you want.

Tricksey -    

Lisa - great news on your scan.   

JoJo - as the others say, the gradings on the embies are completely subjective and don't mean that you're not going to get that bfp. Different clinics grade in different ways and all doctors say that they can't really tell which ones are fighters at that early stage.    for your 2ww. 

Have to sign off for now as Daisy is wreaking havoc downstairs (think she's teething) so I'd best go rescue whatever she's got and then take them out for a walk to calm them down.

Hello to everyone els.
Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -    well done on your scan today hunny, im so happy for you and glad your starting to feel better, you made me laugh out loud when i read you would put a post it on your head   had visions of us all sitting round a table with post its on our heads   

Short post tonight ladies, sorry Hi to everyone else

Love Emma xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Jojo - gtreat news on your fet. You are PUPO sending you loads of    

lisa- glad the scan went well hun!!!    

I saw the Dr who did my lap on monday and he was really helpful. he said that he would perform future laps on me if i needed them and that there was hope for us!!! Also had my fsh results back, they have risen slightly to 9.2   and i had my oestrodal level back which is 360, anyone know what that means.

ISIS called me today at home, i was at work, so didn't get themessae til i got in and it was too late to call back. So frustrating just want to know what they want and hope it isn't any bad news. Also had my drugs delivered yesterday so i'm ready to go on saturday!!!

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry i havent been arround laptops been playing up    just read all the posts but i shall do personals tomorrow that way i will have some news as going to see doc marfleet tomorrow.not quite sure what to expect but have loads of questions.hope ur all ok spk to u all tomorrow sorry guys.
  lots of   and    thoughts for u all shelley.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow shelley. Dr marfleet is lovely, but be prepared they usually don't run to time. hope you get the news you're looking for.

love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

good luck tomorrow sweetie xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls


Jo - How's things with you?  Are you feeling a bit better hun?

Emma - Glad i gave you a laugh   I hoped i would  

The Wilsons - Good luck today - Dr Marfleet is lovely

Cleo - Glad you saw a Doc that has made you feel positive and given you hope,  like i said don't worry about the raised FSH mine was high i still got 8 eggs on my last ivf they just have to adapt your drugs to suit on my 1st IVF i wasnt on high enough strength but on the 2nd one they had worked it out to get more drugs - Your in safe hands!
Good luck for starting on Saturday - If you've got any questions give me a shout.

Cath - did you have a good day off yesterday and get up straight - Wot a housefull you had!!!  

Tricksy - How u doing hun


I just weighed myself and put on 5LB    This happens everytime i do treatment    wished i'd never got on the scales now and carried on in ignorant bliss
It's my day off today so i am off to shops in a minute followed by "Harry Potter"  can't wait..................I'm such a big kid.

I'm off now
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Morning Everyone,

Hope that you are all ok? I'm not too bad at the moment, I have had up and down days, but I feel a bit better now. I'm still shocked at the result of our cycle and we both feel like there is something missing but life goes on and we've got to get on with it. If I let myself get too upset then hubby is going to be quite hard to convince that I can cope with another cycle and I really want to try again.

I am pretty sure that Gideon is just going to say on Monday that everything was looking very good and it was just down to damn bad luck, I am going to ask him about the wheat bag incident (I used a wheat bag after e/t until I was told not to use it the next morning!) just in case that would of affected anything. I doubt it but its paying on my mind so I need to ask. If I can convince hubby to give it another go, and we can get the money together then I'd like to try again at the end of September. I think that you have to give it 3 months between cycles don't you?

Laura - good to see you back, are you waiting now for your Isis appt to come through? have you got to wait until next April for the next lot of funding?

Shelley - Good luck for today, Dr Marfleet is lovely and will explain everything very well to you, fingers crossed you get some answers today

Cleo - I can't help with the oestrodal level I'm afraid, never heard of it  its good that your doc thinks that future laps could help, its all steps in the right direction and all confidence boosting. Have you spoken to Isis yet to see what they wanted yesterday? I'm sure its all ok and you will be ready to rock and roll on Saturday 

Emma - Hope that you are ok? I think that the name labels is probably a good idea, I get confused with forum names and real names  don't think that our foreheads are the best place for them though  Good luck today with your appt for fet discussion xx

Cath - sounds like your weekend was manic, you must be exhausted. I thought that I was always busy but you make my like look a doddle!!! Have you got a quieter weekend this week?

Liz - 12-12.30 is good for me, I only live literally round the corner  I don't think that Faith will need a name badge though 

Debs - I'd love to windsurf but I'm too much of a chicken, I'd be too worried about getting smacked on the head with the sail and board!! Its great to get away and have a chill out without thinking about the fertility stuff. We are going away for the weekend (to Burghley Horse Trials) at the end of August for the weekend and I can't wait, I'm really looking forward to it, not sure if hubby is quite so keen as I've got an empty credit card to take with us  

Lisa - How did your scan go on Tuesday? I hope its still going well and your right on track with treatment, everything crossed for you hun

Sam - How are you feeling hun? Its great to see your ticker ticking away the days, you must be getting excited now. Are you starting to relax and enjoy the pregnancy a bit more now?

Jo - Hows things? you are not around much at the moment but I am sure you are lurking. I really and truly hope that you are taking things easy and your little embyo's are nestling in. You will be fine hun, it really is time on here for some more good news, we havn't had any since Sam's bfp approx 6 weeks ago. Just because you didn't have Grade 1's means nothing, I have heard of lots of people falling with Grade 2's or less yet look at me with my perfect Grade 1/s and nothing, so don't fret, you will be fine I am sure xxxx keep your chin up xxx

I think that I've 'spoken' to everyone but if I've missed you then I'm sorry  I've brought the list up too

12th July - Shelley - Dr Marfleet CGH
- Emma - Nurse appointment to discuss meds for FET

16th July - Tricksy - Follow Up at Isis

17th July - Lisa - Scan
- Sam - midwife appointment

20thJuly - Ronnie & Reggie Egg Transfer
- Sam - scan

22nd July - Meet at Julia's

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls, just a quick me post if you dont mind, to update you on our appointment today. Had quite a shock to be told that as  i need a medicated transfer i will need to possibly take marvelon (contraceptive pill) because my cycle is not spot on every 28 days and more anywhere between 33 + 36 days so they possibly need to regulate it, then on day 21 i got to d/regg again with Synarel then at some point take HRT, lost the plot by that point   not sure what thats for and FET wont be until mid september   I just feel like its going on an on and its driving me mad, i mean we should have had at least one attempt at a transfer by now but i messed that up getting ohss. I just feel time is ticking away and im not getting any younger  

Sorry for me post, but thought i would share whats going on for us.

Will do personals tomorrow
Lots of love Emma


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Awww Emma that sucks.....still it will be worth the wait in the end.

tricksy hope the follow-up goes OK....I'm sure the wheat bag will have had nothing to do with your getting a BFN and that it was just bad luck.

Shelley - how did you get on today?

well my DH phoned up the hospital today and booked his operation - 20th August, so if we allow 6-8 weeks for him to heal then we should be having a repeat SA around the mid/end of october to see if its made any difference....seems ages away!  just gonna have to try and keep busy so the time flies by. 

i do have a question for you girls though...shortly after our referral to the urologist we also had a referral to Mr Boto sent...we've now got an appointment with him on 1st August, so should we go even though DH won't have had his op yet, or should we phone to rearrange the appointment to the end of october?  not sure what to do?

xxxx
Debs


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,not going to do personals as its late and im very tied,well i really feel that a weight has beenlifted of our shoulders,we have decied  to go nhs we have been put on the list for april ,sounds like along time but its not really as this year has gone so fast already,and to be honest i really dont think we are ready for it yet mentally and physically,so this is good as we have so much to look forward to going away the end off the month and the meet up then away with my sister and niece in september got dh 30th birthday party to organise and we have decided to have a big holiday thinking maybe australia to stay with dh brother so all we will need to do is pay for our flights,think this will do us good time to make the most of the next 9 months  and i want to get my house finished ,i just feel so much better.doc marfleet is lovely so down to earth but she recomends we have some sperm frozen now as the count may get worse ,i hope not.has anyone had this done,and dose it affect the sperm when  thawed and make it weaker?so thats us i will chat more tomorrow.
take care everyone lots of   shelley.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Got an awful cold at the moment so this will be a quick message.  In answer to someone's question, no I am not feeling more relaxed yet.  Whenever I do start to relax I read or hear something that scares me.  Today for instance I learned that Jordan's m/c last year actually didn't happen til 14 weeks and Jade Goody also had a m/c at 12 weeks.  Just hearing those two stories is enough to send me back to panic stations.

Emma - i'm sorry you are having to wait such a long time to get to transfer.  I know the ISIS like to put their patients (especially those with irregular) cycles on the pill before treatment because after being on the pill there is much less chance of your developing a cyst during the downreg stage.  It happened to me because I had to start dr'ing at the standard day 21 stage and because on day 21 I am usually just gearing up to O (rather than being a week past it like most people) I ended up developing a cyst.  I then had to spent the next 6 weeks on the dr drugs just waiting for it to disappear before I could start on the HRT.  (and btw HRT is just oestrogen and it is this drug which will get your womb lining nice and thick).

Debs - Are you an NHS patient.  I mean if you are not paying for your appointment with Mr Boto then I can't see the harm in going - in fact I would just go.  But I think that if you are having to pay I would cancel and rearrange.

Cleo - Re your hormones levels.  If I remember correctly anything under 10 for FSH is fine and most IVF clinics treat anyone up to the level of 15 before they think you will be hard to stim.  As for your oestrogen levels, well I know these are often read in conjuction with FSH levels which is why they like to do them again.  If I can find it I will send you the link from which I  read all about this.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry me again with just a quickie, got a call 30mins ago from Gemma at ISIS and she said Gideon had looked at my file and suggested i do a natural fet   i mean what goes on?? yesterday we were told we needed a medicated cycle and how that would be the best option for me and now Gemma is saying Gideon thinks with all i went through with getting ohss he feels a natural cycle would be better for me. I just dont know who to trust or believe anymore, and also i still have a slight concern about Gideons judgement after sending me home knowing i had ohss   Please please tell me what would be the best thing for me to do, i guess i can choose to do medicated, Gemma didnt say, but yesterday it was 'best' for medicated fet but today its 'best' for a natural one!! is it just me or does it all sound completely confusing and mad!!  

Any suggestions will be greatly received  

Emma xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - personally I'd ask to go in and see the doctor who had dealt with me the most and ask them to explain why they've had a u turn on medicated vs unmedicated. If they can't won't do that then explain you're nervous and ask for a second opinion. They may get a nurse to explain it to you, and as they're all so nice it wouldn't be a bad thing. At the end of the day you're the patient and if you're not comfortable with a treatment option they need to do something to address that. Good luck with it. 

Sam - sorry you're not able to relax about the pregnancy yet. Are you going to get one of those things, Doppler?, that lets you hear the baby's heartbeat. I think Liz said it kept her mind at ease a lot. 

Lisa - how are you doing? HRT still being nice to you? How was Harry Potter. I'd love to go but will probably have to wait for it to come out on dvd.

Laura - how are you doing? Are you enjoying working at the cinema? I used to work at the big one in Harlow, nearly 15 years ago now which is making me start to feel old. It was great cos as long as one of us was on the ticket rope outside the screens, the rest could pop into watch whatver we wanted. I can still watch any film in the wrong order and be able to work out the plot in the end.

Tricksey 0 the wheatbag probably had nothing to do with the bfn but I can understand why you're asking. I still worry that Honey pulling on her lead at a dog show last year could have caused my bfn. Hope you get some answers.

My busy part of the weekend is now out of the way so I'm catching up on my sleep from staying up too late finishing a wedding order. We went to see our financial advisor yesterday and, as long as the bank plays ball, she's worked out a way for us to adjust our mortgage to cover the rest of our building work and another cycle of IVF, and even possibly a morale boosting trip to New York in November (which we're trying to dress up as work as there's an international chocolate convention). I'm going to ask my boss for three months unpaid leave from November so that I don't have to work and do chocolate at our busiest time, and also to give me a clear month or so to concentrate on another cycle in January. I'm nervous at not having an official wage for a few months but if we don't try it we'll never know if the business can support us on its own.

Enough of me. Hello everyone else. Hope you're all enjoying the nice weather this weekend.

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

its reall quiet on here at the moment   . i guess there are a lot of us who are having a bad time of it. Well i started dr today and it wasn't bad at all. I feel quite relaxed about the whole thing, i guess i didn't really think that we would actually start, but we have     . DH is being a little sweetie (if not a little overprotective) i started doing the housework today and he told me off and said i wasn't to do any until after we test    . i suppose i shouldn't complain.

I had a bill from ISIS this morning as well for £900   This is for storing embies and going for blastocysts. So much for a free cycle. Do we get this back if we dont get to blastos and we dont have any to freeze?? 


Another question, Gemma said that it doesn't matter if i don't do my bureslin injection at the same time each day, does this matter?? Also do i need to phone ISIS when i get my period??

Sam - thanks for the link hun, i had seen that site. They're all pretty much saying the same about fsh levels but its the oestrogen i'm worried about. they said a high level could be masking a high fsh level or a cyst. i guess mine is high because of the cysts. i really hope the next few months pass quick for you hun and you can start to relax and enjoy your well deserved BFP. thinking of you.

Emma - sorry its all so confusing for you. i must admit Gideon, although he is lovely, gave me some worrying info about future laps and my endo. basically graded it as severe and said my ovaries were small and he wouldn not recommend future laps to help fertility. When i saw the dr on monday who actually did my lap he basically said the oposote  . i think cath is right, you are the patient and you need to feel assured, basically they are working for you so they should earn their money. As for the drinking hun youre not alon. i love a drink but have completely stopped and its killing me    . When i have been at my lowest with this fertility fiasco thats where i have turned rightly or wrongly. Wishing you the best of luck. 

Cath - how exciting hun, i know not having a wage is a bit worrying but if the business gets off the gound it will be fab. you have to take risks and it seems like you have thought it al through. good luck hun.

Jo jo - how's the 2ww going

Tricksey - how you feeling hun??

The wilsons - excellent news about dr Marfleet, she is really nice isn't she?? Just a bit a of advice really, we saw her about this time last year and she said the same thing to us about being put forward for ivf in the april of the following year. we obviously started today. just to warn you it could be a year from now b4 you actually get going. but i think you're doing the right thing, you need to live a little. you are still young. plus it gives you time to prepare physically and mentally for the tx. Good luck hun!!

Liz- how's little faith doing??

Lisa - how you doing hun?? Was Harry Potter fab?? I'm going in the school hols, cant wait for th book either.

Love to everyone else.

Sorry for the long post. looking forward to next sunday. Still trying to think about how i will transport a pav in the car whilst driving   . Looked for a box in tesco but couldn't see one.

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

oh bu**er I'd just got through most of u with personals and for some reason I closed the window instead of moving my slide bar at the side.  Its the 2ww, its sending me  

So here's a sort of personals

Well done on all of u that have had good news. I'm so pleased some of u have dates to work to now. Time will come around so quickly for some of u (u all know who u are) August and April next year.

Sam - stop reading papers and stop watching tv   

Emma - I know I've text u, but i'm always here for u. If u feel unsure of what Gideon has said speak to some1 u feel comfortable with, maybe 1 of the nurses.  

Cathie - Hope u've caught up on some sleep. How exciting that u maybe starting tx again. Keep us posted.

Cleo - Well done on starting ur d/ring. What a sweetie u have there.  

Tricksy - I don't think the wheat bag is going to make a difference hun. I know its hard when we get a BFN and we all try to find reasons on "Why it didn't work for us" but I think it is just down to not winning the lottery this month. I so hope u get a BFP on ur next cycle.  

Lisa - I put on 7lb with the IVF. But I'm a big girl anyway and always have been. Just hope I don't have to lose it for 9 months. How was Harry Potter?


Hi to all the other girls. I really must be going to bed soon. My 2ww is dragging like  . I'm analising (sp) every little twitch and twinge. I had a bit of a tightening across my bikini line (I'm sure I have 1 somewhere  ) today and I put it down to implantation   its really driving me  . And the knicker checking has started. I think I may need my padded cell pretty soon. Emma knows how I want it  . I'm really looking forward to the 22nd. I've decided to test on that morning because my FET was a natural cycle and af would b due on the 20th, so If she hasn't should her face by the 22nd I think i'll have waited long enough. I just hope its a BFP or I'll b needing lots of hugs that day. Now I've started waffling so I'm def going. 

Night Night all

Love Jo (The crazy 1) xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are we all?

I've had a funny weekend really,  I had my 3 year old niece to stay Friday night and that was really nice and lifted my spirits but on the other hand i feel like i am always "borrowing" other peoples kids.........I just want my own!!!! Then yesterday i had a big row with my sister its been brewing up for years and it all came out basically about her not understanding, being insensitive you all know how it is girls cos everyones knows people like this,  anyway to cut a long story short we cleared the air but it was really upsetting    just glad it was this week and not after transfer as i'm aiming to try and be relaxed 


Jo - Your not going mad Jo................honest    the 2ww is horrible isnt it,  I developed OCD on mine...............i was constantly knicker checking especially in the last week   Big sticky vibes to you Jo and i hope we will be celebrating with you on the 22nd!! 

Cleo - Glad the jabs are going well hun!  You will get some money back i think cos i asked the same question about if my frosties don't make it through the thaw but i don't think you get it all back - £900 is a lot of money.  Also the buserlin injections have to be done within an hour to two hours around the same time each day so i don't know why she told you that,  I've never rung them when i've had a period but i did ring them when i was late and they said as long as youve had a period by baseline thats what they're concerned about.

Cath - Thats great news about you sorting out the money for IVF in January and a great trip to New York........you deserve it!!!  3 months off will be great Cath it really will you'll be surprised how much difference it will make to you by having the time off,  when i took a year out it was the best thing i ever did so good luck to you

Emma - Sorry you are being given conflicting info..........no wonder your confused i would be too hun,  if i were you i would ask for a 2nd opinion after all your paying for this and after all you went through last time you want to get this part right,  i know by doing a medicated cycle it takes longer (as i feel mine is going on forever with all the drugs i have to take) but if thats better for you then thats what has to be done - Let me know what you decide to do.

Sam - Hope your feeling better soon,  I really feel for you at the moment i think i would be exactly the same in your position worrying all the time about mc but you are on the right drugs to support your pregnancy this time and the docs are keeping you monitored this time so these are all positive things it must be hard for you but hang on in there.

Tricksy - Hope you get on ok on Monday - let me know how it goes,  i don't think the wheatbag has anything to do with it,  the way i look at it now is when "other people" get pregnant they do loads of things and don't even think about it and personnally i have beat myself up about loads of things in the past trying to find reasons for my mc and failed cycles and i think there is no rhyme or reason why it works for some and not others.

Deb - I agree with Sam if your paying for the treatment then i would cancel cos they probably won't be able to tell you whats going to happen till after DH's op maybe it would be a waste of time for you to go until afterwards  20th August is not far away - Good luck

Shelley - Thats good that your on the list for April your right the time flies and before you know it you'll be jabbing 



Everyone that asked about Harry Potter it was great!!!!  really recommend it!



16th July - Tricksy - Follow Up at Isis 

17th July - Lisa - Scan
            - Sam - midwife appointment

20thJuly - "Ronnie & Reggie" Lisa's - Egg Transfer
            - Sam - scan

22nd July - Meet at Julia's

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection



Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well the 2nd injection didn't go as swimmingly today, took me about 15 mins as i couldn't get the air out   . Dh was with me so he helped out. Got to do it all on my own tomorrow so a bit scared, will have to get up earlier. Haven't has any side effects so now panicking that i'm not doing it right. I'm a born worrier    

tricksey - good luck for tomorrow hun. I'm sure that the dr will say that it had nothing to do with the wheat bag hun, don't beat yourself up. There just seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why ivf works or fails. Sending you lots of love hun.

Lisa - sorry to hear about the big row with your sister. I'm sure it was good to get it all out in the open but i'm sure it was very distressing. Look after yourself hun, think about you and good luck for tuesday and your scan.

Jojo - hope you're ok hun. So you're going to test on the day we meet?? wishing you lots of luck hun and sending you loads of     

piepig - can't remember if i congratulated you on your fab news, so glad hubby has a date. Good luck hun. The time will fly by.

Hi to everyone else. A week today and we would have all met!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just a quicky to say helloooooooo ,promise i will do personalls tomorrow or tuesday.good luck tomorrow triscky sure ur be fine.hi to everyone els not long till the meet im getting very nervous not very good when i dont no people but sure it will be fine just scared incase i talk ****.sorry.need directions as to where in h*******S u are julia.well take care everyone spk soon.
    lots of   shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you're all well, no personals as have to dash off to work.

we've decided to go to the appointment with mr Boto as its an NHS one so figure we might as well.

Need directions ASAP Julia....thanks

Deb xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning everyone.

Cleo - don't worry about having trouble with getting air out of the needle. It always takes me ages and the amount of times I flicked the thing so hard the needle flew off the end was ridiculous. Eventually I tended to draw a bit into the needle, tap the air out, then inject it back in the bottle and draw up the right dose. If you do it slowly, with the needle at the bottom of the bottle, you should end up with fewer or no bubbles. I wouldn't worry about side effects yet either as it will take a little while for your body to react to the drugs. You may even be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get any.      for todays injections.

Piepig - going to see Mr Boto can only help so glad your appt is NHS. Good luck with it. 

tricksey - hope you get some answers at your follow up. I think I took a 2 page list of questions from the negative cycle thread and it helped get the doc talking about the various options.

Lisa - glad you had a good weekend with your neice. I know what you mean about being fed up of borrowing other peoples children (thought the ones we had over last weeken I wasglad to see go home in the end as they were really noisy). It's a shame you had the row with your sister but clearing the air is usually a good thing.

Jo - doesn't sound like you're mad at all. We've all been there. 

Sorry no more personals, I have a delivery this morning and a load of chocolate still to make as Daisy got hold of half the bits I had ready.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Morning all,

Cleo - Had to laugh at your post.  You certainly are a worrier - seriously it is going to take a bit more than two injections before you start to feel any side effects.  And you may not feel any at all.  I don't think I really did.  For me at that stage it was more a case of being symptomless then when you start on the stimms you start to notice a few more symptoms.  I do sympathise with the air bubble in the injection problem - I always got dh to prepare mine then would do the jab myself.  Oh and it sounds like your dh is being a real sweetie.  Personally I don't think you really need to change your lifestyle until you get to the stimms stage but if my dh was offering to do stuff for me and would certainly keep quiet and let him..  By my 5th IVF my dh felt so aggrieved that he had to do all the work while I lazed in front of the TV that he started to suspect that I was actually enjoying it all.

Cath - Sounds like you have a great plan to me.  Taking time off work is a very good idea before IVF.  I have a friend who had been ttc for years with no luck.  A month after dh lost his job she fell pregnant and she puts it down to the fact that for the first time in years, when she got home from work she had nothing to do but relax.  And I'm glad you are going to do the IVF one more time.

Debs - That's good that it is an NHS appointment.  I think Julia is still away on holiday

Shelley - No need to apologise for not doing personals on this board.

Tricksy - Hope the follow-up is useful today and that you too come out of it with a plan.  

Lisa - I'm sorry your argument with your sister was upsetting but really think it was for the best that it all came out.  I know we've discussed this subject many times because I think our families have fairly similar attitudes.  Out of interest if you don't mind saying, what was your sister's defence?  Had she realised she was being insensitive?

Jo (PUPO) - Hope the 2WW isn't going too slowly for you.  That is great that you were feeling some tightening.  Keeping  everything crossed for you.

Emma - I am sorry that the clinic didn't sit down and discuss everything with you.  Really I think you should have been involved in the decision making.  The way I see the natural v medicated debate is that medicated works for some people (when even a fresh cycle doesn't) because your own natural cycle is overridden so if there was some unknown problem there then by doing a medicated cycle it could be overidden.  BUT, having said all that, my doctor told me that sometimes the IVF drugs can cause unfavourable changes to the lining (that's why he thinks the IVFs didn't work for me but I was able to get pregnant) so if in that case natural has to be best.  Also there are benefits to a natural cycle in that you don't have to dr or go on the pill first so it should be a lot quicker.  I could never do a natural cycle because I have irregular ovulation (and sometimes didn't O at all) but otherwise I would have wanted to do it.  Whatever may you go there are pros and cons but I think the success rates are about the same. 

Midwife appointment for me tomorrow so I may be able to relax a little more after that.  Will update you then.  Am considering getting a doppler but being the pessimist that I am (well certainly since my BFP) I didn't think it worth buying until I was more sure of this pregnancy.  And because I will be getting check ups every two weeks I did wonder if I should leave it at that.  I think that if everything is OK tomorrow then I will buy one.

Ladies - doubt that I will be coming next Sunday.  I would really really love to be there but at the moment don't really feel like doing anything and in any case we have a big family party the day before so that should tire me out.  So sorry but I will be so jealous.  Wish I lived a bit closer.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope that you all have had a good weekend, ours has been hectic and stressfull to say the least   This may turn into a mega waffle so I apologise now  

Saturday started well, I went for a lovely ride while hubby steam cleaned the horse box, we went to a friends little girls birthday party and that was lovely, if not a bit difficult with everyone asking about the treatment (blinking gossip!) and then we got home for some snuggle time on the sofa. My Mum then rang and said that my brother had had a bad accident on his motorbike and was in hospital   We flew down to A&E and the poor bugger has totally smashed his hand up and broken his wrist. They were going to operate that night but an emergecy came in so he was left until yesterday. He had bone sticking out of his hand   it was minging and he was in agony, the morphine helped but it still hurt. We got home from the hospital quite late but at least I had seen him and he was 'ok'. Sunday we were going to hubbys parents in Surrey so I had to get up at 6 so I could go and do my horse and sort everything out before we went. We had a lovely day with the in-laws and sil and her partner but again it was quite draining going through all of the treatment but we had a lovely day and still managed to pop into the hospital on the way home and see my bruv. He had his op yesterday but they drilled and pinned  his hand under local    the poor thing was in a bit of a bad way but they have discharged him today so at least he is at home now.

And of course today we were at Isis for our follow up with Gideon. I have to confess that I had big reservations about seeing him, especially as some of you have had conflicting opinions from him and of course as I had never seen him before. I needn't of worried though, he had obviously read my file from front to back and knew everything that had happened and all of my history. He was really good, answered lots of my questions and lots of hubbys too. Hubby was having problems getting his head around a few things and we have finally got some answers, not all of them but some. He has seen a couple of cases like mine (when I hemoragged in Feb after the hysteroscopy) and although he can not give us a reason as to why it happened he and Si had a chat about how scary it was for him to witness it. He also said that both of tubes can not possibly be blocked or I would not of got pregnant in January, he thinks that my tubes went into spasm during the op and appear to be blocked. There must be a gap somewhere so there is always a chance that I could fall on my own, a remote one but still a chance. He thinks that we should have another go at ivf as we had such a good response to the drugs and the great blasts. He thinks that we should also have a councelling session before we continue though which we are going to take up.

So at it stands now I need to have 2 clear periods and on the second one (around the end of Aug/beg of Sept) I will have to have the bloods done again on day 2 and then we can decide when to start again, probably at the end of Sept. This will give us a break, the summer for me to spend with my horse and we should be recharged enough to try again then. IF it does not work then we will go away in Feb for a holiday and have a 3rd and final go next year.

We saw Terry on our way out and he was very sweet and said that he was sorry that it hadn't worked and he would of 'bet his b a l l s' that it was all going to go great. I said it was good he hadn't   Hubby and I have talked a lot today and although we both feel totally emotionally drained its been a bit step forward for us and at least we now have more of a game plan  

No time for personals at the moment I'm afraid, its taken far too long to waffle all this lot off   I'll be back on later though and catch up then.

Julia is on holiday until tomorrow and i'm sure she will give you all directions then, don't panic anyone its really easy to find, which ever direction you are coming from  

Sorry for the totally self indulgent post but I wanted to let you all know what was happening  

Take care and i'll catch up later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

hello all

I think that I am on the wrong board!  ISIS is the clinic in Colchester isn't it?  I am being treated at Barts.  sorry girls think I need to find that board or is it ok to stay on here? Are you all having your treatment locally?

Barts is actually easier for me as I work near there.  I have my counselling session on 2 August now (at last).  I will be donating eggs and hopefully getting lots for me too.

Carly x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Carly - you can always stay with us anyway so you have some local support. Glad you've got your counselling appt. I had some last year and it really helped even though I felt I was rambling on the whole time.

Tricksey - sounds like you had a positive follow up. Glad you're able to take the summer off as having a set "down time" can often help you relax and feel more positive. I know I feel more focussed now I know we're going to aim for tx in January rather than an as and when approach.

Hope you're brother mends soon. Can't believe they'd do such a major thing under a local.

Sam - hope the midwife appt goes well. Must be nice to get to that stage. Shame you can't make it but it's a long way for you. We'll have to try and arrange an outing out your way some time. 

Daisy's gone off after the builder - think she fancies the young one - can't believe what a tart she is at only 5 months old. Best go find her before he gives up on our work!

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good grief so many posts, ive only been off here a couple of days, you lot cant half chat   which makes me think about sunday, my husband is a  retained fireman and every monday he has to do his hours on the board for the whole week of when he can be on call or not and he said to me what time will you be back sunday, 4pm??!! yeah right! he dosent realise how much we can talk, think i need to tell him to book off work for a week sunday the way we all talk   but hay its great, and a huge God send for me  

Tricksy - im so glad you feel you got something from your appointment today with Gideon and you and dh have talked about it all, hun im sorry to hear about your brother, and hope he has a speedy recovery, as if you dont have enough to think about??! big   for you lovey xx ps its what we are here for to listen and support wach other, so dont ever worry about waffling (as you call it!)  

Sam - what is irregular ovulation? i mean my cycles are between 33-37 days long but looking back at records dh and i have kept i always ovulate days 20+21 however long my cylce is, but sometimes i dont ovulate at all! im so confused, sarah rung me today (but i was at work) to discuss the confusion!, im sure they read this website   Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun, you must be excited although a little scared too, i can understand that   for you hun, ps what is a doppler   oh pps sorry you cant make sunday, it would have been lovely to meet you

Cath - good for you for working out your finances to both spend on your business, but more importantly you and dh time and next tx   good luck to you both

Cleo - join the born worrier club, im horrendous, im sure you are doing it right darlin, and try not to worry so, it is too early for symptoms but they may or may not come, i remember saying to dh i dont think the d/regg drugs are working cos i dont feel any symptoms, and he assured me i was having them   just try to relax  

Lisa - im sorry you had such a big row with your sister, hun, its so hard to expect people to understand us, its only when you have been through all this that you do. You know i used to sit and watch infertility programmes and feel sorry for people cos of their situation but felt confident that i would never 'be there' well when that all changes, so do we. I think it makes us 'different' from everyone, you become more sensitive to other poeple and their feelings cos you can understand pain, its just such a cr**py way to learn. Big big hug to you hun  

Jo jo- hope your surviving the 2ww darl, i can understand you wanting to know before we meet, we are here for you good    though hun xx

Well i must go, been posting for an hour!

Take care     to us all, lets hope for some real positives soon along side Sam and Liz's baby Faith. We can be strong together girls, lots of love

Emma xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Am I glad to be home!! We had a lovely time on holiday, with a couple of days of glorious sunshine, but rainy days in Dorset in a caravan can be quite depressing!!

I will catch up with all the posts soon, but just wanted to say I will send you all messages with my address ASAP, and directions for those that need them.

Tricksy, sorry it turned out to be a negative - I was hoping that a miracle was going to happen and I came back to find you had a BFP! I am going to pick your brains on Sunday about horses - James went on a few pony rides (and I even went on a horse!) which we both enjoyed, so I am thinking about riding lessons for him as I am sure he would love it.

See you all on Sunday, and catch up with you soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

I apologise now because I haven't even read your messages.  Just back from midwife appointment.  The midwife tried for ages and couldn't pick up the baby's heartbeat via doppler.  She said not to worry -but then recommended going for a scan!  But she is not worried enough to give me an NHS one I will have to go private again.  Of course I am out of mind mind with worry.  everyone else seems to be able to use their dopplers at 11 weeks.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - If she's not worried enough to send you for a scan now it's probably ok. Are you going to get a scan done privately - or could you go to a local EPU? Sending you lots of    Hope all is ok. 

Julia - glad you enjoyed your holiday. Dorset is lovely, though I can imagine that rainy days in a caravan aren't the easiest thing to work around. Please could I have directions?

Lisa - do you still want to go together on Sunday? If you wanted to get the train from Witham to Marks Tey I can pick you up and save you driving.

Angel - men just don't get it do they!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith asleep so am trying to catch up!!!

Sam:

Really don't panic to much my midwife did not check the heartbeat till after 14 weeks she said babe can move around so much it is very hard. With my doppler I did not get a full heartbeat till 16 weeks before that it was the placenta pumping blood sounds different sort of whoshy. Maybe go to the epu and say that you are really worried and maybe they will scan you for your piece of mind. The worry doesn't go away when you get a positive it just changes a bit eh!!!!!!!

Lisa:

Sorry you had a barney with sis but as you say at least you have got it out in the open before you have ET. Some people really have no idea what we go through do they.

Julia:

Glad you had a nice holiday shame the weather wasn't nice every day but at least you got some nice days. What did dh say about us descending on your house?

Cathie:

Glad you have organised your finances so you can have another go. We extended are mortgage to cover the cost to.

Did anyone from Ipswich need a lift as I pass by there.

Can't wait till Sunday hope the weather stays dry. Julia if it's sunny do you have some shade for Faith?

Hi everyone else see you Sunday.

Take care Liz and Faith xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Liz - I think this is why this board is such a godsend cos you realise your not going "mad"  when no-one else understands you start doubting yourself - I'm glad that i got things off my chest with my sis.

Cath - Yeah - love to go together if thats ok with you - DH has offered to drive me over to Julias,  do you want to come in our car and we can pick you up on the way or shall i get him to drop me over at yours and i go with you  its entirely up to you............i'm easy - Can you pm me your mobile number?


Sam - Sorry you've had all this worry today - I'm sure everything's ok as Liz says if was after 14 weeks before midwife checked and if she was really worried she would have surely sent you for a scan straight away but saying all that you must be out of your mind with worry - Hope you can get something sorted soon to put your mind at rest - Sorry we won't meet on Sunday x

Julia - Glad you had a good break and that the weather was nice,  Can you let me have directions please and possibly your mobile if you don't mind just in case of last minute hitches

Emma - Wot a bummer missing Sarah's phone call   I hate that when that happens,  As Sam says i have irregular cycles i can go from 26days up to 34 and i always seem to ovulate around about day 17 and they call this irregular thats why i'm on the medicated FET - Hope you get it sorted out hun  

Jo - Hope the 2ww is going ok for you hun - sticky vibes  

Tricksy - Sorry to hear about your brothers accident - hope he gets well soon and doing all that work under local!!!  
So glad you had a positive meeting at Isis as you were worried, Aug/Sept is not that far away hun

Cleo - Don't worry hunny you are doing it right, its just that the side-effects won't kick in for a while and you might not even get any anyway,  it took me a while to master the jabbing i just allowed more time in the morning, you'll soon be a dab hand at it don't you worry.



Well i had my scan today and everything is "A OK" so thats one hurdle out of the way,  I have stopped the buserlin now and started the bum bullets    I hate them!!!  I start the clexane tomorrow.  Now its left that we will get a call from Terry on Thursday letting us know what time to go in on Friday...........I'm so worried about my little frosties.........only got 3 and scared that they won't survive please,please, please  

Really looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday......I'll be a bit nervous as a bit shy in groups but it will be great putting faces to names

lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovelies,finally got time to sit down and and do personals,i will try my best but u have all been so busy not sure all my posts will be right.

trisky.so sorry bout ur brother how is he doing now? another stress u could do without right now.glad ur appointment went ok,think we all get ourselfs worked up for nothing in the end it all turns out right,how ru feeling now?at least u now have a bit of time to spend with ur horse,i used to go ridding but had a bad fall and it kind of put me off but iwould love to get back into it,maybe u could let me know of anywhere that is good,use to go to tiptree but dont want to go back there again. 

cleo.hi ya hun,how ru?u really shouldnt worry so much,(im a fine one to talk)no but really u have got a lot to go through as yet and u need to try and chill out abit,and i do hope dh is looking after u and so he should.how is he anyway?bet ur looking forward to the holidays all that time off and just at the right time.while ur off we can meet up for a coffee if u like>well take care.  

cath.do u ever stop,think taking that time off work will do ugood so glad ur going to have another go at ivf,and what a good time,we are having building work going on and its so messy cant wait for it to be finished then i would love for everyone to come to me.bet u cant wait for ur trip,we have decided to have a big splash out on a holiday now might go back to australia in october or november.at least u can concentrate on ur buisness never no it really might take off and u wont need to go back to ur normal job.well cu sunday. 

sam.hello hun please try not to worry no its easy for me to say,but u dont want to work urself when theres no need to stay    hun im sure all is well,if u are that worried then get a scan done sooner.take hun.sorry u cant make it sunday i would love to meet u.but maybe next time. 

liz and faith.hello,i really hope faith dosent mind being picked up and cuddled as i think there will be lots off them going arround and she will be coverd in lipstick lol  . well look forward to seeing u both take care see u both sunday. 

lisa.so sorry u had a row with ur sister i have had so meny of them with mine,and im going on hoilday with her,but i hope ur both ok now.its hard to get people to understand what we are all going through and even harder for family .but i hope ur ok and u sort things out . 

jojo.hello my dear how ru feeling bet u cant wait to test?hope u havent been norty   and tested or going to test sooner.well lets hope there will be some good news sunday. 

julia.glad u had a good holiday,shame it rained,but i bet the brake was good,cant wait till sunday,but im very nervous to i will need directions if thats ok. 

piepig.glad u have an appointment through how is dh feeling,and how ru feeling bet he makes u run arround after him well at least u can make up for it when u have ur treatment. 

emma. hello hun how ru hope feeling ok now. 

laura.hello hun how ru i no u still read the posts so im hoping all is well ur end sorry u cant make sunday it would have been lovely to see u again maybe we can meet up again  

wel how long did that all take,maybe  i should do personals more often so i dont hAve so much to write,well me i have joined a gym today its  called gymophobics its on the hythe and it looks so good its just an half hour work out 3 times a week,and the results are fantastic,its a ladies only gym no mirrows its just my kind off gym,so really looking forward to getting started.i feel so graet with things at the momment really looking forward to everything so im feeling positive and hope this continues.well take care ecveryone think thats it.see u all sunday what time are getting there.
   lots off   shelley.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that we had better move our meeting to Sunday morning at breakfast time the amount we talk!!!! I'm really looking forward to Sunday and meeting you all. Sam I am so sorry that you are not able to come, I totally understand though that if you are out on Saturday you really should rest up on Sunday, maybe next time?? Laura if you are reading this its a shame you can't come either, don't be shy!!

Julia - Glad that you had a good holiday hun, I was thinking about you in a caravan when it was peeing down   at least you have had some good days and some sunshine. Any break away from home is good though, just to spend time together as a family is good for you. Although I knew that I was going to get a bfn I still had a niggle that I might get a bfp and was of course upset but it was not meant to be, those blinking magpies are a load of rubbish  

Shelley - you sound a lot calmer now, I'm glad that things are evening out for you. Don't be worried about Sunday, I am sure that we are all going to be as nervous as each other   A holiday sounds like a good idea. We have decided that 'if' out treatment does not work the second time around then we are going to go to Kenya for 3 or so weeks in February, we got married out there and love it so we will have some time out and chill for a while

Lisa - Its good that your scan went well today, I hate those bum bullets too   so on sunday when we meet you you will be PTPO!!! Fingers crossed that your frosties fancy a nice warm home and bury in deep    My brother is doing well and is at home already   I know that the treatment will come around quickly, I don't think that I would be ready any sooner to be honest.

Liz - I am really looking forward to meeting you and Faith, its amazing to think that she started off life in a petri dish at Isis   It still amazes me that babies come from these tiny cells, maybe i'm just a bit of a loon  

Sam - I'm sorry but I think that the midwife is bang out of order, she should not of left you in this limbo, its so unfair. You must be worried sick. I hope that you manage to get in at the EPU and they put your mind at rest, let us know how you get on xxx

Emma - how are you doing hun? hope that things are going well for you. I was really pleased with our meeting yesterday with Gideon, I was very pleasantly surprised that he had obviously taken the time to read my file and knew our situation and story.

Cath = I think thats a really good idea to take some time off work before your next treatment, it sounds like you run around like a fruit bat all week every week so taking some time out will do you good. Maybe hubby had better bring the stall with him on Sunday so that we can buy some of your highly recommended yummy chocs  

Debs - Hope that work has been ok for you. If you are not paying for your appt you might as well keep it, make the most of the appts I say. They always help and you have always got some questions to ask anyway

Cleo - How is the stimming going? I do the same as Cath, put the needle into the bottle and make sure its at the very bottom, draw some up and squirt it back out again and then draw up again, just make sure the needle is right in the buserelin/puregon so you get as few bubble as poss. I didn't really get any side effects either. I had some cracking headaches and didn't sleep very well but I am not sure if that was down to side effects or just the things wizzing around my head!! 

JoJO - hows the padded cell   I am sure that by now you are going a bit crazy on your 2ww, not long now though hun, only another couple of days. It will be fantastic on Sunday if you get your bfp, you had better still come   Hope that you are ok and coping, you've got my number if you want to chat xxx

Well I think that that is everyone, I hope that I have not missed anyone, if I have I'm really sorry  

Ok gonna shoot off now, take care everyone

See you all on Sunday

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Forgot to add the Isis list, it keep slipping down!



17th July - Lisa - Scan
- Sam - midwife appointment

20thJuly - "Ronnie & Reggie" Lisa's - Egg Transfer
- Sam - scan

22nd July - Meet at Julia's

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

Has anyone got any dates to add?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

I've booked a private scan for tomorrow because I just can't be left in limbo like this.  The m/w did warn me in the beginning that it could be difficult but she tried for ages and ages.  She suggested a private scan and said that normally in a situation like this she would say go to the hospital and have your dating scan.  My problem is that I have already had my scan.  That is the NHS for you.  I have had the ONE scan I am allocated for this stage and can't have another until there is more conclusive evidence there is a problem.  The fact that I am worried out of my head does not count.  

Will update tomorrow but not feeling good about this even if it is not uncommon.  Liz - did you try before 14 weeks then?

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - you poor thing you must be going out of your mind. Thank goodness you have got a scan for tomorrow. I am sure that everything is going to be absolutley fine and little bean will be jumping around everywhere and you will be able to breathe a huge sigh of releif. Its terrible that you only get one scan, regardless of circumstances.

I will be thinking of you, try and keep your chin up and not worry too much xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies,

i'm absolutly crackered tonight. We had class parties at school and it is a nightmare with 30 kids jumping round high on e numbers  . Stimming is going well but i changed legs today and it really hurt  going to keep on with my right thigh as thats the best one, dont think i can even face my tummy  .

Sam - i can't believe the NHS, do not realise what you've been through? It is ridiculous that you have to go private yet again, what the bl**dy h*ll do we pay our national insurance for i am sure that it will be fine hun and i'll be thinking of you  Sorry we won't be meeting you on sunday, but its understandable.

tricksey - i'm getting the hang of this down regging lark now i think   . I know i shouldn't complain about not getting any side effects but i just want to know its working. i finish work on friday though so its going to make the rest of the tx easier.

The wilsons - so glad you're feeling better hun, it really helps when you have a plan of action does'nt it? That was what me and dh couln't stand, the times when we just didn't know what was going on. you sound in control of your life and tx time will come round soon enough. Would love to meet up for coffee hun in the hols, i will be in to have my done at some point. i need to find out from ISIS if i can have it dyed whilst on the drugs. see ya sunday hun.

Jojo - [fly]PUPO[/fly] 
Good luck for sunday hun!!!    

julia - really looking forward to sunday hun. glad you had a good holiday, shame about the rain!!!

Liz - looking forward to meeting you and little faith.

Lisa - fab news hun about your scan!!! All systems go!!!! good luck for friday i will be thinking of you.

 em, cath, piepig, laura and carly!!!

Love and baby dust to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

I have sent out my address and directions, but I am sure I have missed one or two people - sorry if I have, but have I missed anyone out?

I have sent details to:
Cleo
Deb - oops, probably twice!!  
Cath
Shelley
Lisa
Liz
Sam
Laura
Jojo
Emma

Tricksy knows my address already. Anyone else?

Julia xxx


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

One of the consultants who worked at ISIS and did the Natural cycles left a little while ago, does anyone know which clic he/she went too?

Chris


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Got the directions julia thanks - and twice just to make sure! lol

17th July - Lisa - Scan
            - Sam - midwife appointment

20thJuly - "Ronnie & Reggie" Lisa's - Egg Transfer
            - Sam - scan

22nd July - Meet at Julia's

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op.

Sopke to Mr Boto's secretary today, he is still off on compassionate leave and will be until middle of august so our appointment with him has been rearranged until september, at least that way hopefully DH will have healed so we will be able to reassesss our situation.

Hope everythings Ok Sam.

Hi everyone else...see you in a few days!

Debs xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Well I have good news, my scare is over.  Scan today and all is fine.  They checked everything (it is very worth paying out for a private scan), nose bone, nuchal lining, heart, noted the bladder, kidneys and all was fine as they could see and in a good position.  And the heart was definitely beating.  I was so relieved I burst into tears there an then.  I really was expecting the worse and imagining every different scenario - how I was going to tell those that know the bad news, etc etc.  So it is a very relieved me today - I just hope I never have another scare like that.  I have been feeling so ill with worry.  The great thing about this place I went to in London for the scan you can more or less get an appointment any time.

Sorry about for the me post but I will again be able to concentrate on all of you.

I have copied the list again. 

Lisa - When does the big thaw happen?

Jo - How are you?

Sam


20thJuly - "Ronnie & Reggie" Lisa's - Egg Transfer
            
22nd July - Meet at Julia's

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam i am so so happy for you, you must feel like a moutain has been lifted from your shoulders. I have been popping on to see how you got on. You can start to enjoy your pregnancy now.

Take care and I'll catch up with everyone else later xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam - So relieved for you........I have been thinking of you hun.  Its great news!!!!  Don't know when my thaw is, Terry's ringing me tomorrow..................nervous!

Julia - Thanks for the directions hun!  Its 12 round yours isn't it?  DH is bringing me over if i don't get a lift with Cath, have we got any idea times for kicking out ?

Debs - Thats worked out well with your appointment hasnt it at least that way you will have all the facts about DH's op.

Cleo - Sorry the jabs are hurting - I found if i did them high up they didn't hurt as much and didnt leave so much of a bruise

Jo - Hows it going hun?  Are you ok?

Ohhhhhh really nervous about my frosties,  Terrys ringing me tomorrow but not sure if he's defrosting tomorrow or on Friday morning - ET is booked for 2pm......................so scared!!!

Hope i'll be PUPO when i see you all on Sunday

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Lisa x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy/Lisa.  And Yes I promise I am going to start to enjoy this pregnancy.  I feel as though I have done so much moaning on here.  

Tricksy - Glad you had a good follow up and that you now have a plan of action.

Emma - Irregular ovulation is when you ovulate at the samish sort of time each month.  If you always O around day 20 or day 21 then yours sounds fairly regular.  BUT if you don't always ovulate then how can you do a natural cycle.  You could be waiting for ovulation for ages.  And yes I agree with you - I'm sure they read this board at least some of the time.  Wouldn't you if you thought you might be written about?

Chris - One of the consultants who left ISIS a while ago is Adrian Lower.  I am not sure if it is him you are talking about but he also has a practice in London.  It used to be in Harley Street but they recently moved to Devonshire Street.  If you do a search on his name you should get his phone number somehow.  I think he shares a lab with one of the big London IVF centres but I forget which.

Cleo - Personally I find the tummy a lot less painful than the thigh!

Jo - Hope everything is OK with you.  You are very quiet for someone on their 2WW!

hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry I have not had time to do personals since I got back from my hols. 

Sam, that is great news, what a relief. I was thinking of you - I watched the Peter and Jordan diaries - did anyone else see it? It was when she found out her last pregnancy had ended whilst they were having a scan as she had been bleeding - how devastating for her, especially in front of the camera. Another friend of mine has fallen pregnant naturally after a year of trying, so I am glad for her as she was starting to get worried. Anyway, glad all is okay. Hopefully you will have no more worries in the next few months. Are you going to find out the sex? I know Colchester don't tell you but you can have a private sexing scan at the Oaks at around 20 weeks I think. I did not find out with James as I wanted the surprise.

Tricksy, hope your brother is okay and recovering. Also your brother Liz - is he okay now? (I hope I have the right person - memory not good these days!) 

Did any of you read about a murder last week in Colchester? It was quite near the end of my road. A woman got strangled and they are still looking for her partner. Apparently a 12 year old found her, and they think she spent a week in the flat with her when she was already dead. Ewww! Sorry, I don't mean to put any of you off coming round on Sunday - it is a nice neighbourhood really! 

I am not sure what time kicking out time will be - whatever time you all feel like going I suppose. We may be talking for a long long time! DH was fine with everyone coming round - although he may not be happy when I ask him to cut the grass before Sunday! Liz, there will be shade for the baby, I shall stick up the parasol. Hopefully the rain will hold off for us and we can all sit in the garden.

Anyway, sorry for the lack of personals - I shall get back into it soon - I promise!!

Lisa, good luck with the Frosties - try not to worry, I am sure they will be fine.

Take care everyone, and see you soon.

Julia xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam   so happy for you hun!!!! had goose bumps when i read your post. No wonder you burst into tears hun. heres to a happy healthy rest of your pregnancy!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

I have told Faith that she has to be on her best behaviour on Sunday. She will love having cuddles from all of you, she may even give the lucky ones some puke!!!!! She has just found her fingers to suck so when she is tired she has a suck where ever she is and the goes to sleep. It was on the floor at mother and toddlers today with lots of screaming kids running around.

Sam:

I'm so pleased for you, I did not get the heartbeat myself until 16weeks and then only on odd times. A really good website I've found www.babywhisper.com It has helped me loads since I've had Faith.

Lisa:
I have everything crossed for you tomorrow I'm sure all 3 embies will be fine!!!

Jojo

How is it going? not going to mad on the 2ww are you.

Julia:
Got directions thanks what is the parking like?

See you all Sunday can't wait!!

Liz and Faith xx xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Well no time for personals I'm afraid.

Now then, how can I put this..........I'm so sorry but I won't b able to come on Sunday   because ermmmm I'll b in Ibiza       I've just booked for a week and we go on Saturday morning. Its been such a long time since we have been on a holiday as a family because of all this ttc. But I was chatting with Emma last week and she made me realise that I'd missed the last 2 and a half years of my boys life. TTC had taken over my life. So on Monday Dan and I decided that it would b lovely to go away. The boys don't even know yet, I can't wait to see their faces. 

I know I'm only going for a week, but I want to wish every1 Good luck in their cycles and I promise I will b thinking of u all.

Love and hugs Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

JO!!! Take me with you - I will carry your bags, do the washing up, whatever it takes!!  Corr, I am really jealous. We will miss you on Sunday but I am sure you will be having a fantastic time instead - think of us all in the rain! I bet the boys will be so excited. Have a lovely time and try and forget about this crappy fertility business.

We went to Isis yesterday to drop off some drugs that have been over-prescribed. DH asked if it upset me but I was fine with being there. I think everything happens for a reason, so it was just not our turn. Did anyone see that programme on adoption last night. I was in floods of tears. Those poor kids just want a normal happy loving home. It really did upset me.  I asked DH whether he would consider adoption as he was adopted, but he said that he was not sure as he did not have a very nice childhood with his adopted sister, so thinks James may be better off without brothers or sisters, but I don't agree. It is such a big decision though but it really made me think that adoption may be an option.

Liz, there is plenty of parking on the road, and also the driveway holds three or four cars, so there should not be any problem with parking. Rain is forecast for the weekend so it may end up being a cosy chat in the lounge, but it should still be fun. Can't wait for a cuddle (with Faith, but you can have one too if you like!  )

Take care everyone and see you soon.
Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PS: Hope you get a good result while you are away too   Let us know if you can!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jo - you make it sound like im an insensitive cow, our conversation was about me saying that i had missed 3 and a half years of Bens life while ttc and how that upset me, and you got upset cos that made you think about your situation. I told you i was sorry for upsetting you but i was actually talking about me.

I guess i helped you in someway though!

Im sorry for no personals but that post upset me  

Em x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Angel, I did not get that impression at all, I don't think that is what Jo meant - I think you just helped her realise that you need to take some time out from all this fertility stuff, and concentrate on the people you have around you. I am sure she did not mean to upset you, as it sounded like you had helped her. I am sure we all feel the same way as Jo at some point, as we become so centred on trying to get pregnant that nothing else seems to matter.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Emma - I really really do not think that Jo meant it like that at all and I didn't think anything of it until I read your post. Please don't be upset  

Jo - I am so jealous, I wish that we could go away for a break but we need to save for our next treatment. Are you taking your tests with you? I hope that you will find an internet cafe and let us know or please text me and let me know, I am keeping everything crossed for you. You must be so excited.

Julia - I'm really looking forward to Sunday, don't worry about the weather, its all a load of rubbish with the forecasts. I was working in Coggeshall today and it was dry all day, Great Horkesley was drenched, Boxted was dry and it was dry when I got home   we can just play it by ear. What time do you want us all over? Adoption.....hhhhmmm we have had similar discussions as hubby is adopted too but I am not too keen either. It'll be good to get everones opinions on Sunday

Lisa - Have you heard from Terry today? I am hoping and praying that all 3 frosties wake up in a good mood  

Sam - How are you feeling hun?

Hi to everyone else, hope your ok, its nearly friday   and I've got the day off tomorrow...mind you I've got to do my company accounts  

Take care everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - I got the impression that through talking to you Jo felt more positive and she's now going on a great holiday with her boys so don't be upset.

Lisa - hope you had good news today. I can still give you a lift, though it would be great if you could get to Marks Tey (I'll drop you back afterwards to save you messing around with the trains both ways) as I need to leave it as late as possible so the dogs aren't on their own for long. Dh will be home before I get back but I hate leaving them for more than an hour or two.

Jo - Hope you have a fantabulous holiday. At least you're more likely to get sunshine there than here. I've been trying to get my washing out for days but it rains just as I think I'm about to hit lucky.

Tricksey/Julia - I didn't watch the adoption programme but dh has taped it so I'll watch it later. I had coffee with my friend who has just adopted two. She's exhausted and her daughter is testing the boundaries but she is also loving being a mum. She did say she'd be at the end of her tether if they didn't sleep well though.

Sam - can't remember if I've already said it but I'm so pleased for you that the scan showed everything is going to plan. 

Cleo - hope the injections are still going well. I found different legs hurt in different ways as well. The tum was much better than I thought - more padding   to soften the blow.

Liz - really looking forward to seeing you both on Sunday. And everyone else too. 

I should be doing housework at the mo so can't stay on for long. I wasted most of my day off running around trying to find cheap fittings for the new kitchen and bathroom. It's worth it though as I've already found enough savings on the kitchen to pay for the bathroom. Just need to talk it all through with dh and then order it all. Can't wait to have it all done as the place is a shambles and I can't move the chocolate things out to give us more space until the garage is finished.

Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

awwwww Emma sweetie. I'm so sorry. I didn't mean it like that. It was just that u made me see what I had been missing and I am truely thankful for what u told me. I appreciate everything u have done for me (like been on the other end of the phone whenever I've been feeling low). 

I really don't want to lose our friendship and I am truely sorry.

Love and hugs Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Quick update from me,  Terry rang today and i have 4 frosties!!!! not 3 as we thought..............i was really happy hope that extra one makes all the difference,  really shi**ing myself though until i hear tomorrow - Terrys gonna ring me in the morning to let me know outcome................sleepless night me thinks coming up!!!

Cath - Do you want me to get DH to drop me round yours or shall i  meet you at Julias?  Or we can pick you up on the way its no bother as we'll be coming past your way?  Do you have to get back for a certain time?  

Better dash 
Lisaxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - That's great news on having 4 frosties - fab.  They must have defrosted them by now haven't they?  So have you heard anything. Good luck for tomorrow.

Jo - Have a great holiday.  I think it is a very good decision to get away from this country and relax and enjoy in different surrounding for a while - whatever result you get.  Of course I do hope it is a BFP so best of luck for that.

Emma/Jo - I think each and every one of us can relate to that "putting our lives on hold" a bit while we have been ttc.  I certainly can and it was the one thing that was making me think it was time to move on - and I did in a way because I gave up on fertility treatment.  Everything that I did which I enjoyed ie drinking alcohol, eating takeways, late nights I would later feel bad about because I felt it was reducing my chances of falling pregnant.  I also think mine and dh's relationship has felt the strain of it all.  And also there's the financial aspect of it all - we could have been living it up holidays etc.  And instead of us selling up and moving somewhere cheaper we could have been living somewhere grand - I mean we have spent serious money on ttc over the years.  So definitely my life has been on hold somewhat.  The good side of it though is things like this board and the close relationships we make.

Julia - I didn't see that problem on adoption but I did hear about it.  I've given adoption a lot of thought over the last couple of years and probably would have gone for it.  As for whether it is better to be an only child or one natural and one adopted I can't answer.  Personally speaking, I have two sisters and can't imagine life without siblings.  But I guess that is because that is what I am used to.  I suppose that if you have never known any different you can't miss it!

I'm feeling fine now thanks.  Tired but other than that OK and a lot more relaxed.  We have told a lot of our family/friends now too which helps.  I still can't really let myself believe it though - you know we have been ttc for over 5 years now and I should be feeling on top of the world at this point but it still feels a bit unreal.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

the injecctions over the past through days have really begun to hurt    . I'm doing them on my own and this morning as soon as the needle went in i wanted to cry, when i pushed in the liquid it really really hurt!! I'm definalty going to be brave tomorrow and try my belly      .  on a better note i've now broken up from school!!!!

I can really relate though to what Em and Jo are saying. DH said you don't look very happy about breaking up from school and i said "well its because usually all the girls would get to together have a big p*ss up and we'd have a holiday booked and i would have lots of fun things planned." Its not the same this year.  We really do put our lives on hold and i don't want to wake up in 10 yrs time thinking that i used so much of my life ttc that i forgot to live. The trouble is that i don't want to wake up in ten years time thinking that  we didn't give ttc our best shot either.  This fertility lark is not easy. 

Lisa - sending you a million zillion     hun for your embies and transfer. good luck sweetie, i'll be thinking of you.

jo  -enjoy your holiday and i hope its a double celebration    

DH is dropping me off on sunday which solves the how do i transport a pavalova with no box   . Might assemble it yours julia if thats ok.

love to all, can't wait for the get together!!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> We really do put our lives on hold and i don't want to wake up in 10 yrs time thinking that i used so much of my life ttc that i forgot to live. The trouble is that i don't want to wake up in ten years time thinking that we didn't give ttc our best shot either. This fertility lark is not easy.


Cleo that is so so true, I feel exactly the same way. Try not to worry about the jabs, I went through a few days when they really hurt. If you tense up unfortuantly it makes it worse. The quicker you wack it in it the easier it is, also do it on the front of your thighs and fairly high up. I found the sides really sore. My tummy was better to jab than my legs too. I'll show you my good places on Sunday !!!

Gotta dash, my friend popped round for a cuppa at 6 and has just left!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies how are u all?
  trisky and julia.my dh is adopted to are urs local adoptions and have they looked into finding there birth parents?i would like to but dh is not to sure.

julia also sunday i may be abit late as i have my induction at the gym at 10:30 it takes an hour then i have to get home and get ready so may not be there till about 12:30 hope this is ok,dont start the party  without me. 

sam.told u not to worry im so pleased for u now just enjoy every minute of it now. 

cleo.im sure the jabs will get better,can u lie if they dont as the sound of them is really putting me off   ,if u want a lift home after on sunday i can give u a lift if u like. 

jojo.have a fantastic holiday the braek will do u the wourld of good,good luck for ur test day to lots of     thoughts. 


hi to everyone els,i have just watched eastenders,and how destressing it is to watch that happen to a child,i know that wasnt real ,but it just upsets me that this really does happen and no-one knows anything about it,its so sad.sorry about that just had to let that out.anyway take see u all sunday.by the way have any off u watched phone jacker oh my god its so funny      .
lots of   shelley.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > We really do put our lives on hold and i don't want to wake up in 10 yrs time thinking that i used so much of my life ttc that i forgot to live. The trouble is that i don't want to wake up in ten years time thinking that we didn't give ttc our best shot either. This fertility lark is not easy.
> ...


Tricksy/Cleo - As soon as I read Cleo's message I wanted to quote it too but see Tricksy had beat me to it. Cleo, you have put into words what I have been feeling so well. The sad thing is that unless we all go on to have the baby we so want we are in a no win situation. I think when we have that baby all the years on hold will be worth it. All we can do is try to make the best of the situations we are now in. At least one thing with IVF is that, if it doesn't work, you get a break of sorts in between goes. When you are ttc naturally you never get that break because either you are in the 2WW and so worried about what you are doing or in the first half of your cycle again worried. When I look at the people around me, I have lots of friends (including those I have met on boards like this) and I can't think of anybody that hasn't realised their dream (even if that's ended up being through adoption). What I mean is that if we want a child bad enough that I do think most of us will get lucky.

A friend of mine was adopted and only recently tried to trace his birth family. He found out his mother was dead but he has 3 brothers (0ne of whom he has now met). If it was me I think I would have to find out, whether we could ever establish a relationship is another thing.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning hunnies

Just a quick 1.

I did a hpt (clearblue) last night and I got a   . Just really worrying about m/c again. I'm really excited but I'm scared too. Still knicker checking  

Good luck on ur 2ww Lisa. I'll b keeping fingers crossed for u    

I hope every1 has a really good time meeting each other, I'm going to b the odd 1 out, not meeting u all. And I hope the weather is kind to u all. (Ibiza is going to b 29 on Sunday    ).

Love and best wishes to every1 xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo Jo -           Congratulations. What a start to your holiday.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Jo =     Congratulations Hun!!!!!
What a great start to your holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!!

Cath - I've pm'd you

*Frosties Update*Julie rang this morning, 3 out of 4 frosties have survived, 2 are strong 1 not so - so happy and relieved that was worse than the fertilization call i kept waking up every hour last night worrying about it. When we got the call this morning i just burst into tears of happiness.......................so relieved!!! Going in at 2pm later wish me luck

lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WAY HAY!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS JO!!!!            

Enjoy your holiday!          

Lisa, that is great news about your frosties - two strong ones sounds great. I have everything crossed for you!

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - sorry I didn't see your post till after I replied to your pm.       Great news on the frosties.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

JOjO,

        

Well done hun I'm so happy for you. I bet you are still in shock. It might be twins!!!!!!
Are they alright about you flying?

Lisa:

Fingers crossed all went well today    relax and put your feet up!!

See you all Sunday

Liz and Faith x xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

Jojo -              im so so pleased for you hun, and glad we had a chat today and sorted things out, im sorry i reacted like i did yesterday, think im going slightly mad   darlin go away and have a fab holiday and take good care of yourself. Hope to see you when you get home  

Lisa -    for your embies and for transfer today, hope all went well   

Not sure i can make sunday due to transport, will let you know, unless there is anyone driving back towards Ipswich, may be able to come then??!

Short post, sorry, Again. 
Big hugs to all
Emma xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Jo - That's fantastic news.      .  Believe me I can well understand your concerns re m/c but I think it goes hand in hand with infertility and we would all feel the same.  Well what a great holiday you are going to have.  So glad you got a BFP - especially as you were worried about your embies.  It just goes to show it really is a lottery and you never know who is going to get a BFP or BFN.  I really was thinking that it was about time someone got a BFP from treatment on this thread.     and have a good  .

Lisa - That's also fab news.  To be honest you are want two good ones don't you.  Well done.  By now you must be PUPO.  Are you resting this time?  Welcome to the  .


Nice to see some good news on this board for a change.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am embarassed to admit I left Rivka off the list for Sunday  Has anyone heard anything from her? I was not sure if she was planning on coming or not.

Emma, I do hope you can come on Sunday. At the moment I have got Laura and Jo not coming. Is there anyone else? Lisa, I hope today went well. Ooh, you will be next with some good news. Hopefully we can all start ticking our names off the "waiting list" to becoming pregnant!

Julia xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,im so glad we have good news       jojo thaats wicked lots off        
lisa glad ur embies where ok and i hope transfer went ok make sure u get plenty of rest lots of    take care hun.hi to everyone hope everyone is ok.

  lots of   to u all shelley.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Firstly JoJo - I am so so so so so pleased for you      you must be so so happy. Heres to a very happy and healthy 9 months   Have a fantastic holiday, relax and enjoy yourself and your family

Julia - I'll text Rivka tomorrow, its a bit late now and see if she is coming, she lives locally so transport should not be an issue

Sorry no personals again tonight I am totally pooped and not having a great day. So looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday, take care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done Jo! Thats wonderful news!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jojo - that is fab news hun!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you. Enjoy your BFP and your holiday hun! 

Lisa - hope all went well yesterday, relax and we'll see you sunday PUPO!!!!


Just off now to make my pav and plait!! See ya tomorrow.

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your posts wishing me well for yesterday it was really nice to know everyone was thinking of me it means a lot!

Transfer all went well yesterday a little uncomfortable but i'll tell you all about that tomorrow - Ronnie & Reggie are now both on board, funny really as one of them is 2 years old and the other is 1 year old..........weird isn't it!!!

What does PUPO stand for??

See you all tomorrow girls - looking forward to it!!!

lot of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - I am not coming tomorrow.  I did post to that effect but think you were away on holiday. Hope you all have a fantastic time.  I am really jealous because i would have loved to be there but just a bit too far for me too travel.

Lisa - PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise.  Because that is the way you should be thinking of yourself from now on.  Make sure you have lots of cuddles with faith because I've read that's cuddling babies is very good at raising your own chances of getting pregnant because it gets all the right hormones going.  And don't forget to tell me all about your transfer as I won't be there  

Let me know how it all goes girls.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Really looking forward to tomorrow and catching up with everyone. Sam I'm sorry that you can't make it maybe next time  

See you all at Julia's  

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Forgot to say that I did text Rivka but havn't had anything back from her  

Maybe she is away


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksey - I think Rivka may be away. She had a few trips with her dh to go on so this may be one of those weekends. 

Can't wait till tomorrow.

Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning ladies,im off to the gym in a mo and feeling very nervous not just because of the gym but the meet up to,but excited aswell.i may be the last one to get there and think that is the worst im so stuppid   anyway weathers not to bad fingers crossed.anyway better go tummys doing summersalts.
cu all later.lots of   shelley.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!

Well, it was LOVELY to meet you all.  You are all lovely, and I had a really nice afternoon. Thanks for all the food - I know what we will be having for tea tonight! Cath, the chocolates are gorgeous yet again. It was great to just chill out with you all, talking about fertility and stuff. I really really enjoyed myself. Sorry to those that could not come - hopefully we will be arranging another meet up soon when we will meet you.

Cathy, it is a small world, you knowing my cousin. I shall tell him I met you next time I see him, although don't see him very often these days. It was also lovely to have a cuddle with Faith, she is absolutely gorgeous and gives us all something to aim towards.  

Hope you all got home safe and sound. Nikola, I hope your pony was not too hungry, waiting for her tea! 

Anyway, take care, and hopefully see you all soon.

Love Julia xxx

Tricksy, you mentioned a friend called Nic who you ride with - is she a medical sec? I used to work with someone called Nic at the Oaks who was into horses, I wondered if it was the same person?!?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

lovely to meet you all. was really great to put faces to names, and real names to usernames!

food was delicious.

Julia your house is lovely and your son was so good.

Have to say congrats to Jo as I missed your BFP announcement  .

looking forward to the next meet up already. 

Debs xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

What a fantastic afternoon we all had  I can't believe that we talked non stop for 5 hours  The food was all amazing, I had to undo my trousers when I got home   Cleo - hubby scoffed and I mean scoffed a bit of your pavlova down his neck in about 30 seconds, hhmmming and yumming all the time.....I think he liked it 

It was so nice to put real faces and names to forum names and everyone is so so lovely.

I have got my diary here and I will list the dates I can do and maybe cut and paste it like we did before so we get a date that everyone can make. I am more than happy for you all to decend on me. Our house is not as big or nice as Julia's though!!! The garden is ok so fingers crossed for a nice day.

Shall we go for a Sunday again as that seemed to be good for everyone??

26th August
9th September
16th September
30th September

That doesn't seem very many weekends  I am away the first week in September (Burghley Horse Trials







) and then I am pretty sure that I have got a Christening to go to on the 23rd September. We can always go for a Saturday if none of the dates are viable for people or of course move it back to October 

Julia - Thank you so much for holding today at your house, it was lovely of you and very brave to let us all decend on you  I had a fantastic time and it was a shame it had to end so soon.

Take care everyone and we will all see each other soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Really really good to meet you all today and to put faces to names,  time just flew by this afternoon and it was really good to speak to everyone that understands. Looking forward to doing it again soon.

Julia - Thank you so much for opening your house to us all,  Your have a lovely house.  Hope you didn't have too much clearing up to do once we all left.  Still trying to figure out where i know you from 

Tricksy - Got your list below - I can do the 26th and the 9th September but not the other two dates - I have those two weeks booked for holiday and not sure if we are going away yet??
When i got home DH asked how i got on and i mentioned then about your suggestion about getting the blokes along one time and he said he'd like that

26th August
9th September
16th September
30th September


Take care all
lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ya!!!

i had a fab afternoon, it was just what i needed!! you think people pay loads for therapy sessions like we had this afteroon!!    . I really mean it, i had a brilliant time. You're all so lovely and normal    

If anyone fancies a coffee over the summer hols then give me a shout.

The maternity ward was fine, only one other baby in the bit with my friend (so i couldn't get us all one   ). The baby was gorgeous   Just makes me want one even more. Dh even had a little hold.

julia thanks for hosting it. you have a lovely home and family. Your little boy even waved and shouted goodbye....aaaahhhh.

liz - faith is gorgeous.....i want one!!!

lisa - good luck hun for your 2ww.

Tricksy, i can do the sept dates. I'll even make another pav for your dh lol

love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how lovely was that today meeting up?? i just loved it so much sitting chatting like we had known each other forever, its so sureal that we can all talk like we have been freinds forever, i really liked that  

Julia thank you so much for letting us make a mess of your home! hope your dh didnt mind, must be hard for him knowing that we probably know more about him than alot of people   James is gorgeous and a good boy too  

Liz - thank you so much for the lift and what a darling Faith is  

Cleo - hope it went ok at the hospital hun, been thinking of you and how hard that is  


26th August
9th September
16th September
30th September

Cant wait til the next meet up, though hope i will sleep better than i did last night worrying about it   Will post back which is a good day for me

Lots of love to you all girls  
Emma xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

It was fantastic today, Cleo Hubby has just finished off the Pavlova   greedy bugger   He wants the recipe so I can make one or your address so he can come and pick another one up   

So are we down to 

26th August
9th September

for dates that we can all do?? 

Cleo - yes
Tricksy - yes
Angel -  
Lisa - yes

If you want other half too next time its fine by us, have a think about it and a chat to your other halves and if they want to come it'll be good if not I'm sure we will cope on our own  

It was so sureal today, having talked to you all for almost 18 months it was like meeting old friends, it was really strange but wonderful, I really enjoyed it.

Julia - Nic from our yard does not work at the Oaks but my friend who also has a horse is a nurse at the Oaks in the theatres..Sarah?? 

Cleo - I may well take you up on that, I drive past the end of your road on the way to my horse every day. I'll have to pop in for a cuppa one afternoon. 

Liz - Faith is absolutley adorable and an amazingly chilled out little pickle, you must be so so proud  

Ok gotta go, catch up again soon, looking forward to our next meet already


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - call in for a cuppa anytime hun. i can't do the august date as thats the day after my brothers wedding. DH's first reaction to coming was a firm and definate NO!!! I'll see what i can do  

Angel - such  a wierd feeling at the maternity ward. So happy for my friend (she'd really been through it with the birth, had a c section in the end) but hurting so much because i want one of my own. thanks for thinking of me hun   

Love cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Me again  

I would prefer the September date, the only reason for this is that it would give me a bit more time to try and lose some weight before we have a lovely huge lunch again!

Anyway, count me in for the next meet up. We are just watching Kill Bill, hence the late night. 

Cleo, you were really brave today, I think you are amazing to go visiting your friend. It just shows what a good friend you are. Even though our friends know what we are going through, there is no way they can empathise with how we feel, if they have not been in this situation.

Nikola, if you are making Pavlova, let me know and I will come round and help you eat it - mmmm! I remember Sarah, although don't know her very well. I did not realise she had a horse. 

Anyway, thanks again for a lovely day.

Julia xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning.

I can make any of the dates at the moment.  asked DH if he wanted to come, got a very non-committal response so don't know if he would or not, and with him being a nurse we couldn't say what dates he could make until just before cos he only gets his shifts about 2 weeks in advance. 

Debs


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that we are looking at 9th September then, is that ok with everyone 

Cleo - I'm glad it was ok on the maternity ward yesterday, I know how much it hurts but it'll be your turn next  

Take care everyone and I'll catch up again later xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well Faith is having her morning nap so I'm dashing on here!! 

Julia thanks for having us over your family is great and James was so well behaved.

It was nice to meet you all at last as Tricsky said I have been chatting to some of you for nearly 2 years!!!! So was lovely to chat in person. Thank you all so much for your nice words about Faith she is the precious thing in the world and I don't think I fully realised what love was until i had her. I so hope you all get to have this. I am very grateful that you were happy to have us come I know it must of been hard for you all even though you know she was an icsi baby.

Lisa:

Positive vibes coming your way. hope the cuddles helped them to get snuggled in, It be nice to have some twins!!!

Well Faiths up and smiling at the camera I'm sure she knows I'm watching!!!!!!

Any dates good for me.

take care Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos i snuck on from work   

I can come on the 9th too   and hubby said he would if i want him too   least i wont have to keep texting him then  

Will do personals later  

Emma x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sounds like you all had a great time at Julia's.  I too can do the 9th September but like last time I think I would leave it until nearer the time and see whether I felt up to the all the travelling at the time.  Also depends on what is going on that weekend at home.  Would love to meet you all though.  I don't think I would have to ask my dh - I can say hand on heart that it wouldn't be his scene as he is not one to talk about his emotions.  I don't think he has ever discussed our fertility problems with any of his friends/family so can't imagine him doing it with what would be strangers to him.  I think it is different for us as we already know each other from this board.

Lisa - Good luck on your 2WW.  I hope that Jo has started the ball rolling on here for lots of BFPs!  And twins would be a first.

Sam

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - it would be fantastic to see you at the next meet, you should have a lovely bump by then and hopefully we will have some more bfp before then too. how are you feeling now? I hope that you are starting to relax a bit more and enjoy being pregnant. We really had a lovely afternoon and you should of seen the amount of food    there was enough to feed about 30 of us  

Emma - Great, the 9th is looking quite promising then   I think that the guys tend to worry when we are all meeting 'strangers' I am lucky that my oh is well into his cars and he uses a forum all the time and we have been to loads of those meets so he is quite laid back about them. I think they just worry sometimes. It was so lovely to finally meet you yesterday 

Liz - it was so so lovely to meet you and Faith on Sunday, she is so beautiful and so good. The poor little mite was passed from person to person to person all afternoon and she didn't bat an eyelid, she really is so cute. It'll be great to see her in 6 weeks or so and see how she has grown 

Debs - I am still sure I know you from somewhere!! Its driving me mad, I can't even think where I think I know you from or who it is that looks so like you   It'll probably come to me at 4 oclock one morning   I'm not sure that all of the other halves will come, not sure what to do really. Maybe they could all come to a Christmas meet, they might be tempted if we go for a curry!!! 

Julia - Hope that you are ok and you are managing to eat all of the food! I bet that James is bouncing off the walls with all of those sweeties   Simon took a big tub of rice with him for his lunch today  

Cleo - hows the jabs going hun? hope that you are getting on ok? I will pop in for a cuppa. Maybe you could pm me your mobile so I can give you a ring before I come round? Glad that it was ok yesterday, it was bound to be hard but sounds like it went as well as it could for you. Poor hubby too, as we said yesterday we do tend to forget about them and their feelings sometimes

Shelley - How was work today? you must be looking forward to your holiday now? not long to go eh? will you be back in time for the next meet, I think that you are. If I ever lose my hairdresser then I will come and see you, yours and Cleo's hair is cut really nicely  

Cathy - Hows your day been? have you been at work or chocolate making today?? your chocolate was lovely, I will have to 'order' some raspberry ones for hubby for our next meet   I won't tell him that you are going to New York either or he'll try giving you a shopping list  

Lisa - How are Ronnie and Reggie doing? I think that you were going back to work today, I hope that you chilled in the office with your feet up and surfed the net all day   How are you feeling? hope that you are doing ok.

What do people think about other halves coming to the next meet?? it was just an idea but there are a few that will not come for sure so shall we keep it to us again? what do you think? we could always lure them into a false sense of security at Christmas and tell them its a works xmas bash and get them all together    One other thing that amazed me yesterday and we didn't really talk about properly is that out of 9 of us 3 of us have got adopted hubbys    that is pretty shocking I think 

Hope that you are all ok and I don't think that I have missed anyone (as Jojo is on holiday!)

Take care and have a good week

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh joy its raining again   call this summer! we were so lucky yesterday being able to sit outside all afternoon, Tricksy can you book some sunshine for September too please hun??  

Sam - sorry we didnt get to meet yesterday but do hope your feeling up to the next meet. I know what you mean about dh sharing his feelings, i dont think my dh has talked to anyone but me about how he feels about it all. He said he would come to the meet, but i dont think he would share anything, he's just not like that. So how are you? i hope you are starting to relax and enjoy being pregnant, i love seeing your ticker, it makes me smile everytime.   to you and your bump  

Liz - as i said yesterday it was lovely having Faith there, (and you   of course) she gives hope for us all, you can see how much you love her and Faith is very lucky to have you as her Mummy. Hope you had a good visit with Ruth today  

Debs - glad you can make the 9th, and i hope you can bring your dh 

Julia - thanks again for your hospitality, you look familiar to me too! What did you do with all that food?  

Cleo - like Julia said you were really brave to go and visit your friend and im sure she would have understood if you choose not to, and yes your a terrific freind to do that and i look forward to us all developing our freindships too. Hope d/regging is still ok hun  

Lisa - how are you? how are you feeling being in the 2ww? Hope Ronnie and Reggie are behaving themselves and snuggling in nicely     to you xx

Shelley - thanks again for the the wee sticks   hope your ok hun

Cathie - i meant to say thank you again for bringing your yummy chocs yesterday, and how nice it was to meet you  

Well i called Isis today and told them  af arrived saturday. Am now on that roller coaster ride again doing a natural fet and got first scan next monday   just hope all goes to plan and i ovulate and embryos survive the thaw. It seems so strange to have done a cycle and not have one atempt to put embies back 

Im going to post this and find our appointments list to update it  

Take care all
Em xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok here is our list.

30th July - Emma - scan

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op.


If anyone else has some dates then please add them  
Byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Me again, just read your post Tricksy as i was posting when you wrote it. Your point about 3 dh's being adopted struck a cord with me to, i was really amazed when i realised how many there were    As for bringing dh's i asked mine and he would come but '''she says in a whisper''' think id rather it was just me, think id relax more  

Right im going now  

Emma xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening you lovely ladies  

This weather is awful, those poor people who have been flooded. i feel so sorry for them. Jabs are going well but i feel abit down today. i had such a lovely weekend and today it was a bit quiet so i had time to think about things which is never good   . I guess the maternity ward is catching up with me, i just so desperately want to be a mummy. As we left DH said how jelous he was (not in a horrible way) he just wished is me in the bed with our baby. he said they were a family now and thats what he wanted for us.   . Its got me thining about this cycle, which i have been trying not to think about as if i think about it i go to pieces. What if it doesn't work?? I know the odds are stacked against us and it makes me so sad. 

tricksry - will pm you hun as would love to see you. Call/text anytime, i have a few things planned but trying to take things easy and relax this summer. Also got my dates wrong, ec should be the 17th aug so a week b4 the wedding thank god   .

Lisa - how are you hun, hope you're feeling ok. Sending you    

Em - as you've read above i'm feeling a bit down today and i'm sure it was the maternity ward that did it. my friend is amazing though, she has helped me through loads and i wanted to be there for her. She had a rough birth. your lucky your dh said that he wanted to come, i got a very firm not on your life when i asked   but i feel the same as you i'd rather come on my own   . It was great to meet you yesterday and the good thing to come out of all of this infertility is the fact that i have made some lovely new friends   

Liz - tricksey was right can't believe how good faith is , she was passed round to everyone and she didn't have a care in the world. She's beautiful. i dosed up on her and then on baby grace at the maternity ward so i hope it works!!

cath - how are you today hun? Your choccies were lovely.

Julia - you're so right, i dont think anyone can truely understand what it is we're going through. The mat ward wasn't that busy but i would have given anything to be one of the mums lying in the bed with a beautiful baby next to me. it will happen for us!! it really spurred me on to carrying on trying as i know i will eventually get what i want. PMA!!!!

Sam - you were missed hun on sunday, it was a really lovely day. The company was fantastic and the food and weather were great. I hope you can come to the next one.

Deb - how you doing hun?? Hope you're ok.

Shelley - hi hun. Forgot to book my hair in so will call tomorrow. DH said he is desperate!!! Told him he should bl**dy call then   men!! Will pm you my number hun. If you have a spare lunch hour it would be great to go for lunch.

I think thats all

Love to you all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Just loads of personals and i blo**y lost it!!!

Right deep breath................start again!

Cleo - Sorry your not feeling too great today i think that happens when its quiet and your start thinking about things,  especially after having to go to the ward yesterday not the best place to be.  Sending you big hugs 

Em - Good to meet you yesterday,  Thats great news that you'll be starting your treatment...........not long till Monday 

Tricksy - Good to meet you yesterday and put a face to a name,  So much for my nice easy day at work............... My boss is away on holiday so i thought right, feet up......no chance the rep came in and got me typing loads of stuff and booking flights so it was quite busy - Still it kept my mind off Ronnie and Reggie for a while.
About the DH's coming i think maybe we should leave it till another time,  my DH said he would come but i know he won't talk about feelings he'll just want to chat about football and cars  

Sam - Sorry we didnt get to meet up,  Glad you can make the next one by then you will have a nice bump!   I took your advice and had loads of cuddles with Faith.

Liz - It was so nice to finally meet you and Faith,  Faith is a sweetheart and i loved my cuddles with her.  Hope Ronnie and Reggie and snuggling in.

Debs - Good to meet you yesterday,  Hope your having a good day.

Cathie - Thanks so much for the lift yesterday,  Hope your having a good day and your not working too hard.

Shelley - Hope you had a good day and no heavily pregnant women came in.

Julia -I still can't think where i might know you from, its really bugging me, not sure if you remind me of someone or what it is you just seem really familiar.  Thanks again for a lovely day.  What did you think of killbill?

All ok with me today, not really feeling anything...........don't know whether this is good or bad  

lots of love to you all
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh my god we only saw eachother yesterday lol   and we still have so much to say.and im late on here sorry dont no whats got into me laterly  .anyway 

JULIA thank you so much for having us at ur house,ur son is very good and very sweet and ur dh is very understanding.thank u once again,was there still lots of food left today?

i just want to say how lovely u all are,and how welcome i felt as i was so nervous u wouldnt belive ur all so down to earth and i can see already we will have friends for life,i can do the 9th sep i would have just come back from hoilday so i will be nice and brown and very relaxed oh and i was going to say so we dont end up with to much food why dont we deligate someone does pudding (cleo) and so on, what do u all think?and dh said a positive NO to coming he is so  wierd   thik aswell u lot know alot about him and that might make him feel abit uncomfortable i will keep working on him.
i phoned the hospital today to tell them af started on saturday and i cant belive how quick they come back with an appointment i go in for my hycosy on tuesday 31st july im so scared i was sick after i spoke them   cant remember what to do before i go it say on the form to take paracitamol what do u all recomend?.
im gutted as this weekend we were of to the game fare in leeds but it has been cancelled due to this s!#t weather think we might look at some flights to barcelona or some where like that dont want to wast the weekend as i dont get many off.

cleo.glad the hospital visit wasnt to bad and i would love to meet up with u not next week maybe the week after i will call u or we can arrange when u come in.cu soon hun. 

liz.faith is amazing sooooooo cute and very cuddley thank u ,u really do give us hope. 

emma.no probs about pee sticks hope they help how were ur nervs in the end lovely to meet u. 

trisky.lovely to meet u and to put a face to the name hope u didnt get upset anymore ur a very lovely person and ur horse is very lucky to have a mum like u.cant wait for the next meet up. 

sam. sorry u couldnt make it hopefully next time how are u feeling hope ur syarting to enjoy it now. 

piepig.lovely to meet u to really hope dh op goes ok be thinking off u both. 

lisa.how are u hun not long now to t-day be good and just try not to worry easy said than done but lots of       . 

cath.ur cocholates were amazing thank u for bringing them will have to come to one of ur fares when is ur next one we can exchange puppy advice   .

laura.sorry u wasnt there hope u can make the next one everyone was so nice how are u/catch up soon take care hun. 

hope i havent missed anyone hope ur all well i need lots of    for next week .take care all of u had such a wounderfull time yesterday and cant wait till the next one.
  lots of   shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh and i have got to go to the doctors tomorrow to check out the lump on my neck think i may have toxoplasmoses back again but it needs to be sorted before treatment as it can be very dangerous so thats me sorry for going on.
lots of   again  shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

morning all.  hope everyone is well.

Shelley - great you got your appointment for your hycosy so soon.  try not to worry about it.  I've not had one so I've no idea what its like, but I'm sure you'll be fine.  hope your neck lump isn't too serious and can be sorted out.

Cleo - hope you're OK.  it must be tough to be cycling and trying not to think it, and then to visit your friends with a newborn baby which must the reason you are cycling even more upsetting.  don't be pessimistic, like everyone said on sunday there doesn't seem to be any logic to who is successful and who isn't.

Emma - good luck with the natural FET..  when do they defrost your embies if they don't know when you'll be ovulating?

Lisa - hope you are OK and that ronnie and reggie are settling in well.  I'm sure the cuddles with Faith will have persuaded them they need to stay!

Tricksy - I've no idea where you might know me from, would be so weird if it turned out we had met before.  I think it was so lovely when you were talking about your DH and started crying...so romantic.

right sorry those I've left off - I've got to go and pick up DH from work so I'll post the rest of my personals tonight.

ta ta


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Right back again - now where was I?

Sam - was a real shame you were unable to make it at the weekend, hopefully you'll be able to make it on the 9th and then we can all coo over your bump.  hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed about the pregnancy now.

Liz - Faith is absolutely adorable, and seeing her definitely gave me hope that there is light at the end of the tunnel.  Did consider pinching her to take home as a pressie for DH, but unfortunately too many witnesses    Would be cool to catch a lift from you for the next meet if you are still Ok with that?

Julia - food all gone now I hope!  was really great to meet you and I can't believe how much you look like little mo! spooky.

cath - the chocs were great, loved the lime/chilli ones...

right I think thats everyone (except Jo as she's on hols).  sorry if I missed anyone.

take care

Debs xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh, forgot to say my DH has seemed really depressed since I got home on sunday.  anyone got any tips for cheering him up?


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Shell, glad you enjoyed yourself hun, told you  that you had nothing to worry about 

Hycosy - they do have to give you one quick, they need you in the right time of your cycle hun.

Dont be worried, Dr Marfleet wilbe there and eveything will be fine hun. Its a step in the right direction and you wont have to do it ever again!

Take 2 paracetamol and hour before hand. They should send you out a confirmation letter just to confirm that. Dont arrive and hour early to the appointment (like i did) then have to take more pain killers LOL. 

You will be fine hu, dont worry! xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all  

Tricksy, thanks for arranging the next meet up. I am looking forward to it already! I really feel we all clicked which was great. I am sure my nosy neighbour wondered what was going on, when I opened the door and she saw I had a name badge on. I bet she did not really need Shelley to move her car, she probably just wanted to find out what was going on. She probably could not hear what was going on over the fence  . 

Sam, sorry you could not make it, but hopefully next time, and maybe Rivka and Laura will be able to come too. 

Cathy, the chocolates are going down well. I have had to give Gordon all the individual chocs so I don't eat them, although I am not sharing the bars of choc - no way!! There was so much food left over. We had another feast on Sunday night, and there is some remaining in the fridge, and some unopened quiches are in the freezer. I am trying to ignore the fact there are pork pies in the fridge, but I managed to "get rid of" all the Doritos last night. I am dreading Weight Watchers tonight!! Gordon loved the vegetable bread, and I finished off the plait, mmmm!

Lisa, how is the 2WW going? Sorry work was a nightmare for you, but at least if you keep busy the time may go by quicker. Twins would be fantastic - two for the price of one! We are due some BFPs on here, so hopefully you will be the next. Kill Bill was great, I love Quentin Tarantino films, although must confess that some of them I have to watch two or three times to understand all that is going on  

Shelley, don't worry about the HyCosy scan. Glad you have got it through quickly though. The procedure is not very nice, but it is over quickly. Definately take the pain relief, as I forgot and I passed out after the procedure, as did Laura I think. They just insert some dye through your tubes to check they are not blocked, so it is vital to have it. Good luck, I am sure you will be fine. The nurses there are usually lovely, but if you tell them you are nervous they will look after you. Have you heard from Laura since Sunday? Did she tell you why she did not come? Maybe she will come to the next meet up. Good luck for today with the neck lump. I hope it is nothing serious and you get it sorted quickly. Let us know how you get on.

Debs, not long until the open day now. I hope your DH's operation goes well. Gordon had to have an operation on his nads (oops, I hope he does not mind me telling everyone!!  ) a few years ago as he had a hydrocele and one of them was larger than the other, and he was in agony for a few days afterwards, so your DH may need a bit of TLC. Did you say he is a nurse? Are you in nursing too? If not you will need to be when you look after him on his discharge! Gordon has had this operation twice and also a hernia op which could be the reason for his poor semen quality, as Isis said the surgeons could have damaged his tubes during any of these operations.  Shame that we don't know that for sure, otherwise we could try for some compensation to pay for fertility treatment.

Cleo, great meeting you. I can't call you Vicky now, you are Cleo to me! Hopefully the summer holidays will give you a bit of stress free time, and you will get a BFP too. I am glad you don't have to worry about the dates now and that the wedding will not be affected. I agree with you about those poor people who have been flooded, it must be awful for them. I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Keep you chin up, things are gonna be fine. You deserve to be a mummy, so it will happen.

Liz, it certainly worked, you telling Faith to be a good girl. She was wonderful. 

Emma, great news about your forthcoming scan. I hope all goes without any problems from now on, you don't deserve any more crap. I hope those who were responsible for what happened to you have learnt from it, and you get an apology some time soon (you know who we mean - just in case they are reading it!!) 

Have a nice day everyone. The sun is shining again today - very strange weather. 

Take care,

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, perhaps if you could get him to talk about what the operation is etc, he may feel better. A problem shared is a problem halved and all that. Sounds like he is bottling it all up. Could you go out for a meal or a drink and try and discuss things with him, just to let him know you are there for him etc. I hope you get it sorted.

Hi to Laura, hope you are feeling okay now. 

Julia xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey - as Shelley said - we only saw each other on Sunday and we're chatting for Britain already  

Julia - thanks so much again for having us at yours. Hope your neighbours didn't hear what we were discussing as some of the topics were a bit   

Shelley - hope the lump isn't anything to worry about. Great news you have your hycosy so quickly. I had to wait 3 cycles and was getting pretty upset before they managed to fit me in. Pain killers, whatever works for you is best, an hour before so they start to take effect as Dr Marfleet is doing her bit should sort you out. Some people don't have any pain at all on them so you may be one of the lucky ones.

Debs - I don't know what to suggest to cheer your dh up. Talking about what he's feeling may help, otherwise just pampering him a bit may make him feel a bit better. 

Laura - how are you?

Cleo - glad the maternity ward wasn't too bad. Hope you're enjoying the sun being out today.

Hello everyone else. Have a list of jobs a mile long having not got them done in the past few weeks so Ican't stay on for long.

I won't be able to make the 9th but I'll catch you at the next meet. We've booked a few nights away in Derbyshire and are taking in a trade fair at the NEC on the 9th on our way up there.

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Debs:
Thats fine to give you a lift on the 9th, Men are funny about talking about things aren't they you just don't know what they want you to do. I some times think I should be saying something but never know what.

Lisa:
Sorry work wasn't quite as chilled as you'd hoped but as you say took your mind off things.

Cathy:
Sorry you wont make the next meet but sounds like you will be having fun.

Sam:
How are you feeling? hope you start to feel less sicky. I didn't feel pregnant at all from 12 to 17 weeks but then you start to feel the little one move which is fab.

Cleo:
When do you start stimming thats the best part I think you really feel you are doing something growing lots of healthy eggs!!!

Julia:
Have you got lots planned for the hols 6 weeks is ages for a little one isn't it.

Shelley:
Can I just say how fab your hair looked on Sunday I wish I could style my hair I don't even own a hair dryer!!!!! I have never had my hair cut in a salon either have a bit of a phobia about having my hair cut by strangers only ever had it cut by 2 people all my life!!!!!!! How sad is that!!!!

Tricksy:
I worked with 3day eventer and show ponies for 6 years, I miss not riding and am so jealous that you get the stubble fields coming up and then you get to have a good blow out and forget every thing for just a short time!!!

Emma:
Hope the scan is all fine. I'm glad you are able to do a natural cycle it must be better for your body after what you have been through.

Laura:
Hope you are well and can come to the next meet up.

JoJo:
Hope you are having a fab holiday and getting used to being pregnant. Good luck.

Just a thought on the meet up is there a fish and chip shop near by or something so we don't go mad on food we could just buy that.

Take care all

Liz and Faith xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

what is up with this weather??  Glorious sunshine here today, i've even out my washing out. been doing the housework today but i keep getting hot flushes and come over very tired. Got  pains so she's on her way, which for the first time in 4 years i'm absoluty    exstatic about!! Even though i will feel like crap for a few days.

Em - thanks so much for your pm hun. I'll send you my number too. I'm so pleased that your cycle is going ahead soon. I wish you loads of luck      . We could have bumps together, wouldn't that be fab  . Trying to do housework to take my mind off things but i'm getting so hot i have to keep sitting down.

Shelley - glad you managed to get your hycosy booked in so quickly, as cath said it took me a couple of cycles and i was getting really upset. Its not pleasant but you'll be fine. Dh is allowed in with you and there are lovely dolphin pictures on the ceiling, perhaps bring your own picture of Brad or something. you'll be fine and you get the results straight away so at least there's no waiting. I didn't realise you were away this week and part of next, i couldn't have been listening properly  . We're both booked in on the 2nd of ug, so the day you're back i think. See you then.

Julia - you can call me what you want hun!!  , within reason   . I always stuck with Cleo on here in case i came across someone i knew and i didn't want them knowing about my problems if you know what i mean.

Liz - i have my baseline scan on 2nd aug, i can't wait. i just want to get to it and know that the cysts have gone and we can continue. I'm very worried but trying to stay positive. I think dr is the boring bit too.

Lisa -              [fly]PUPO [/fly]

piepig - sorry dh is feeling low. My DH is the same and the only way i know to get him out of it is  , have you tried that?? Sorry i don't have any more useful suggestions for you hun.

tricksy - thanks for your number hun. will be in touch.

Cath - hi hun, hope you're ok. I'm still reading HP its taking me for ever as i have been out and dh is reading the copy as me so we have to share  .

Hi to everyone else, Jojo hope the holiday is fab.

Love to all, guess i should try and do some more housework  .

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> it really spurred me on to carrying on trying as i know i will eventually get what i want. PMA!!!!


Cleo - That's the right attitude. I often used to think the same - of course I had moments of deep depression when I thought it would never happen but more often I simply thought that I was just going to have to work much harder to get there. All the good things in life that have come to me have taken a while and this too. The hot flushes are a good sign the drugs are doing their job.

Lisa - You are sounding quite relaxed which is good. I don't think not feeling anything is bad at all. I was really shocked when I got my BFP because all though around 7dpo I did get some cramping feeling, other than that I felt a lot less than normal (ie no PMT). It meant I forget all about the fact that I was in the 2WW. So when is test day for you and are you going to be a good girl and wait it out or will you be testing early this time. Of course on a medicated cycle AF won't come until you stop the drugs so it really is all on the HPT.

Tricksy - That's amazing about the adoption statistics.

Cath - I am sorry I yet again missed your choccies. One day!

Emma - I'm really pleased you are able to go ahead with your cycle because I know you weren't very happy with the long wait if it was to be a medicated one.

shelley - Good luck with the HSG. When I had mine I took paracetamol and ibruprofren and didn't feel a thing. Hope you are able to get the lump shorted out quickly, that must be very worrying.

Hi to all you over lovely ladies, I'm sorry not to be able to mention you all but my memory just isn't that great.

As for me, I already do have a bump!!!!! And yes thank you I am feeling a lot more relaxed. I think now we have told friends and family it has become a lot more real because I have started chatting about it to everyone. Before then of course I had you to share but I am always wary about overstepping the mark with baby chat because I know it is not fair on everyone still struggling to ttc. I'm also feeling back to normal health wise, if it wasn't for my little bump I probably wouldn't feel preggers.

Re the meet up. As I don't yet know whether or not I will be able to come I don't want to influence opinion. But I do think that sometimes dh's are best left home. Mainly because at the moment our group is a nice size, a meet up with double that number would be difficult. I agree with Tricksy's suggestion that if the men come along a more suitable meet may be over a curry and a beer. As for the 9th September, if everyone didn't want to do food we could always call for a takeaway or something. But I'm easy.

Liz - Sorry to have missed meeting Faith. Maybe next time.

Sam

PS I'm going to try and find the list again as I think it has got lost.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies hope u dont mind but i need to have rant   just got back from the doctors looks like i may have toxoplasmoses back again more blood tests seeing more spacialiists why cant everthiong just be normal i ve just had enough ,the thing is now i have this i will have it for ever and it is so dangerous when pregnant im so argggggggggggggggggggggg p#!!#d off this is all so unfare what have i done wrong in my life it have all this just want to run away and hide im so sorry everyone         i thought i was dealing with everthing ok but now i feel like s##t and i havent even started treatment yet imgonna go sorry guys .


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

30th July - Emma - scan

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 
- Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Shelley - Our posts must have crossed.  This must all be so scary for you.  I knew it was a serious disease but I didn't realise it would be with your for life.  I'm sorry you have to face this when ttc.  Do you know how you caught it?

A little rant from me too that I forgot to mention in my post.  Raj Rai (whom I have previously had nothing but good things to say about) has let me down a little I feel (or at least his office has).  I must have phoned his secretary about 4 times and only got her answer machine but each time I left a message saying I needed to make an appointment.  Well I never heard anything back.  Well on Friday I rang for the 5th time and this time got to speak to her.  She said she would speak to Mr Rai and ask him if he wanted to see me again (as I believe my NHS consultant may have been in contact with him).  Well I never heard anything back then.  So I phoned again today and spoke to her and again she said she would speak to him and still I have not heard back.  Fed up with it.  

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good grief, i cant beleive all these messages, what we all like? think the next meet up should start in the morning!   

Cleo - glad your feeling abit better today hun, the weather gets ya down dont it? not sure what its going to be like every day! Weird looking forward to    isnt it, i know i was pleased to see her too when i was down regging. Hope the tiredness stops soon hun  

Liz - thats a good idea fish and chips, or something else for us veggies! or maybe a takeaway of some sorts, saves the worry of how to transport pavlovas, hay ? 

Cathie - sorry you cant make the 9th hun   we will just have to make sure we have another one very soon after that   hope your ok xx

Julia - have pm'd you, your post made me laugh about your neighbour   gotta say though hun, is it any wonder our men dont want to come to the next meet the info we share on their precious bits   poor loves!!

Shelley - we are here to help you through darlin, try not to get yourself to worried before then  

Piepig - ummmm   not sure when they will defrost embies, guess i will find out more monday, hope your ok x

Lisa - its annoying when you loose a whole post, you did well to write it again, i think i would have just sent a very short hi to everyone. Hope your ok hun xx

Tricksy - just wanted to thank you for your honesty sunday in sharing your feelings about another tx. Hope you know we are here to help and support you in any decision you make lovey  

Right must go, dh is outside working hard and im on here, feel guilty now  

Big hugs to all
Cant get enough of it on here now, think its cos i have met you all   really looking forward to building up our freindships

Take care
Em xx

ps just seen your message Shelley, hun we are here for you, dont run away darlin


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Shelley - Ohhhhhhh hun,  I'm so sorry,  I'm a bit dumb and don't know what the toxophomos thing is i'm sorry - Hope that they find it is not - Can they not do anything to get rid of it for good?

Sam - Don't get me started on Raj's secretary    I dealt with her when i was chasing my test results and she is the most arrogant person ever - In the end i had to get Isis to deal with her cos i lost it with her and she just wouldn't help me at all - Hope you get some answers soon.

Em- Not long now hun........................bet you can't wait till Monday 

Cleo -  Sorry about the hot flushes and tiredness,  I found tiredness was one of the main side-effects when downregging...........lucky you havent got to teach 30 kids 

Liz & Faith - Fish n chips...........mmmmmmmmmmm my favourite!!!!

Julia - Someone mentioned you looking like "little Mo" do you think that might be why you looked so familiar?  I really like the Tarantino films - love Pulp fiction!!  Have you ever seen the "Usual Suspects" that you have to watch a few times to go in.  
Had an easier day today as i only do half day on Tuesday so that was good.  Hope your enjoying the nice weather.  I tell you what that cracked me up about yur neighbour when you had a name badge on     Do you think she thought we were having an "AA" meeting or something   


Debs - How you doing? Hows DH? Just trying to think of any suggestions to cheer him up....... other than the obvious one.........nudge, nudge wink wink 

Cath - Sorry you can't come to the 9th - we'll miss you.

Tricksy - How you feeling hun ?  Have you been riding today?


I'm still not having any symptons   but i went to see "Hairspray" today after work and it was fab!!!!!  if anyone wants to see a real feel good film go and see it - John Travolta in drag............great!  I've got another half day tomorrow and hopefully it will be an easy one - No Reps in!!!

Take care and lots of love to you all

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - so sorry you're having to go through this. Life just is unfair sometimes and it's horrid that you have this on top of everything else.

Lisa/Sam - glad I'm not the only one who found Raj Rai's secretary a mare to deal with. It took several weeks chasing to get my results. I called ISIS to see if they had them, as she said they'd probably be sent there, and they immediately offered to chase on my behalf so they must come across this alot. 

Sam - glad you're able to relax more about the pregnancy and talk to your friends and family about it. If you pm me your address I'll send you some chocs. Just let me know what kind of flavours you like. 

Cleo - hope the flushes aren't too bad. I felt like an old lady with them on my first cycle. I think I'd tell my dh to get his own copy if he wanted to share. Dizzi is going to do a Harry Potter quiz soon which should be fun.

Angel - forgot to say good luck for this cycle. Glad they're going ahead with it now.

Hello everyone else. Been busy with housework today so completely shattered. Trying to decide whether or not to quiz. Probably will as I'm addicted.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - so sorry hun to hear your news. i too am a bit dumb and don't fully understand what it is. I know when i had my mole scare i just thought one more bloody thing on top of ttc. We're here for you hun if you need us.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey O'Reilly how can we talk this much when we talked for 5 or so hours on Sunday  

Its going to take me ages to try and catch up on all of the posts!! Ok here I go  

Cath - Sorry you can't make our next meet, we will miss you   You always seem to be so busy, I thought that my life was hectic  

Lisa - Glad that you are not suffering from any imaginary symptoms yet, I hope they don't start too soon   its good that you had an easier day at work today, its just sods law that when you need some easy times at work its manic. Still got everything crossed for you. I havn't ridden tonight but I did ride last night and we got soaked   even my knickers were damp when I got home    

Em - Sorry I made you cry on Sunday   it was so easy to talk to everyone, it was like old friends meeting up. I agree that we should start with breakfast on 9th September   and go from there!! 

Sam - We will have to start having bump photos from you soon, you must be getting excited now. Raj's secretary sounds a bit of a nightmare, that is terrible that they have not got back to you. You would of thought that they would of been more considerate and thoughtfull knowing what you have been through   I hope that you can make the 9th, it'll be great to see you. Don't feel like you have to hold back on anything as like Liz you are an inspiriation to us and it just proves that against the odds we too could fall naturally.

Shelley - you should know by now that there is never any need to apologise on here. You rant away hun. You may not of started ivf yet but you are on the road and its rocky all the way. You will be fine. You must take some painkillers an hour before the HyCosy, they will help and don't worry about it. The journey has started for you and your ivf will be here before you know it

Cleo - I had hot flushes too, it wasn't unusual for me to grab a magazine walking around tescos to fan myself with as I was roasting and having major flushes   Your house is going to be gleaming by the end of the week   I am off on Friday, I've got to get my car MOT'd in the morning and if its dry I have got to try and clean up our garden, it looks like a whirl wind has gone through it   I havn't got to be at the yard until late afternon as I will try and pop round in the afternoon if thats ok?

Liz - You are so lucky having worked with horses, I would love to do that, very jealous of you   I've said to hubby that when and if we ever get our little baby then it'll have a pony for its 2nd birthday present   How is Faith today?

Julia - I hope that your neighbour was not listening over the fence, bet she had a shock at some of the topics, especially the 'curry' conversation    Sounds like you are making your way through the food that was left over, I reckon you will still be eating left overs by the weekend though!!! Thanks for the pm, I will have a word with hubby and we will sort something out soon. Sorry I have not got time to reply to you fully tonight, its taking me forever to get through all of these posts  

Debs - How are you hun? hope that hubby is feeling a bit better now.  Its so hard when they don't open up. I have to say that my and d/h have talked so much since starting treatment and he is really opening up more with regards to his feelings. Maybe yours is getting worried about the op? I wish that I could work out why I think I know you, its driving me nuts  I keep thinking about it but just can't think why I know your face. 

Ok this has taken ages to do and I'm trying to watch David Beckham and my Mum has rung in between too. We were talking about Beckham and I can't believe that I just said to my Mum that I would not mind s h a g g ing him     my Mum said I can't believe you just said that but she agreed    Catch up again soon, don't talk too much though

Night night everyone, take care xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

tricksy would be great to see you friday. I'm food shopping in the morning (what an exciting life i lead   ) then nothing planned til the evening when we go to my brothers Stag night which is joined with the hen night, i like to call it a sten night    . Hopefully see you then. x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning! Dh has just pointed out to me that I'm being a bit dippy and we're going away the weekend before the meet so I can come after all! Fish and chips is a splendid idea. 

Angel - where did you go in the quiz last night? Daisy ran off and when I came back you'd gone.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley:
sorry to here your news i to don't really no what it is but it doesn't sound very nice. Does it hurt? Hope it turns out not to be that.

Lisa:
Hows it going? have you started to obsess about everything little twinge!!!! Good luck!!

Tricksy:
I did love working with horses it just didn't pay the mortgage!! I am thinking about going freelance part time so I can make my own hours. Faith's godmother has horses I have all ready talked her into getting a pony for a companion for her horse and for Faith!!!!

I'm off shopping today so it will probably rain!!

Hope you all have a good day.

Take care Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just thought I would pop in quickly because I find if I don't get on here twice a day it is so difficult to keep up!

Cath- Thanks for the kind offfer of choccies.  That would be fab!  I will PM you.

Lisa - With a medicated FET I don't think you really do get any symptoms.  I honestly believe that a lot of the 2WW symptoms that ladies with BFPs get are actually symptoms caused by the ups and downs of the hormones oestrogen and progesterone.  Well with a medicated FET you are taking the exact same dose of these two hormones every day.  So any symptoms you do get are very likely to be pregnancy related and I think it is just far too early for true pregnancy symptoms.  So if I were you I would view no symptoms at this stage as a good thing.  When is test day?  Are you waiting for then?

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

I had a lovely easy day today.......done bug*er all at this morning,  I was sitting there staring into space when the MD walked in the office    
then i went round my sisters for lunch and the rest of the afternoon so that was good,  got my full day off tomorrow.  
I have one symptom today and that is tiredness, still no other signs its a week on Friday.............thats when the obessivness starts  

Sam - Thanks Sam for the advice,  I think your right cos on my last 2 ivfs i had the gripes and sore boobs from the HCG injection.  My test day is the 3rd August (my Mums birthday)  so hope i can give her a good birthday pressie this year.  Have you mananged to get hold of Raj yet?  How are you feeling hun?

Liz - Hope you didnt get wet shopping!  The obessive compulsive disorder will start kicking in next week     Luckily my boss isnt in as its only me and him work in an office together and if i was popping to the loo every 5 minutes checking he'd be thinking wots wrong with her     The worse would be if i started checking my boobs every 5 mins he really would think i'd have flipped!

Cathie - Thats great that you can come to the meet,  I'm not surprised you got muddled up your always so busy.

Cleo - How are you feeling? 

Tricksy - Totally agree with you about David Beckham.........marks out of ten............I'd give him one(nudgenudgewink wink  

Right i'd better go Dh is after me starting the tea
Toodlepips
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, just a quickie from me cos not feeling very well   keep getting bites and they starting to get in my system a bit and making me feel unwell, i dont understand cos the little pests dont normally like me  

Just wanted you all to know that im thinking of you

Take care Emma


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone. 

Liz, James goes to a private nursery a couple of afternoons a week, so he will carry on going throughout the summer. As he has only just turned 3 he won't be going to school for another 18 months, but most days he asks if he can go to school - I hope he is as keen to go when he eventually gets there! 

Tricksy and Lisa, I agree with you about David Beckham, mmmm! (although not keen on so many tattoos but I could live with them!  )

Lisa, tiredness is a good sign. Does your boss know about your treatment? Lol, I laughed at the thought of you checking your boobs and him walking in    Enjoy your day off tomorrow.

Cathy, I am glad you can join us on the next meet up. I bet we end up gassing for ages again.   Hopefully Tricksy's neighbours won't be evesdropping  

Tricksy, hope you are okay and not working too hard 

Emma, thanks for your message. Hopefully I will speak to you soon. Sorry you are not feeling too good at the moment. Do you take antihistamines? They may help with the bites. Hope you feel better soon.

Shelley, any news on the lump in your neck? How did you get toxoplasmosis? Was it through having animals? I hope they can sort it out for you, it must be so worrying.

Cleo, I meant to say, that was a good choice of screen icon thingy - it is a great likeness! Hope you are enjoying your holiday and that your injections are going well. Not long now until your baseline scan!!

Hallo to everyone else, hope you are all okay. 

Love Julia xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Feeling down today. One of the girls I know from having James just has her second baby. She dropped her son off at a friend's house at 6pm, went into hospital and had the new baby, a girl, and was out of hospital and collecting her son at just after 8pm. Although I am pleased for her, it just stirs up those old jealousy feelings again.   Also my mum has just told me that she had shingles whilst on holiday in America, but did not want to tell me while she was there so I would not worry. She also has a brain tumour which thankfully does not cause any side effects (yet). Parents are such a worry!

Anyway, hope everyone is okay. Emma, are you feeling any better today? I hope so.

Take care everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

We are going to be on Part 7 before we know where we are the rate we are yacking!! I am going to start printing off the threads I think, its be nice to read back on them one day I am sure..............oh bugger I just answered the work phone 'Good Morning Isis'!!!!  thats what happens when you sneak on at work 

Julia - sorry you are having such a tough time at the moment, it always seems to come all at once. Sorry I havn't replied properly to your pm yet, its been hectic. I had my friend on the phone last night hysterically crying and I finally got out of her that her dog had drowned in her swimming pool  the cover was on and he had tried to walk on it apparentley. She has had the most awful of times lately, in the last 2 months she has buried her brother in law, her Dad and now her dog has died, I'm not sure how she is going to get through this one  I have been trying to sit Simon down and sort out a date but it seems to be a bit impossible at the moment. We should sort something out at the weekend though. keep your chin up hun and try to remember that we are the lucky ones, we have fantastic husbands and each other to sound off at xxx

Emma - you need to take some anti histamines to take down some of the reaction, have you been to the doctors? If it helps I make some fly/midge/gnat repellent for the horses from essential oils I'll make you some up 

Lisa - Hope that you are enjoying your day off and chilling out, how are you feeling today? I hope that the compulsive knicker checking doesn't kick in too early for you and do not sit at your desk massaging your boobs to see if they feel funny 

Sam - hows the bump coming on  hope that you are feeling ok and you've heard back from Raj, blinking disgraceful if you havn't

Liz - Hows you and your little pickle? To be honest thats the only reason that I don't work with horses.....money! Its not very well paid and I'm too expensive to keep  You are lucky talking Faiths Godmother into getting a pony for Faith, the younger they start the better

Cath - so pleased that you can make the next meet   i'm not surprised you don't know what you are doing from one week to the next though with everything going on. Have you got a busy weekend planned?

Cleo - How are you feeling? hopefully still quite sane, not long til you scan now, next Thursday I will find the list and bump it up. Tomorrow should be good for me, I will give you a ring and find out your address, I know the road but not which house. Hope Tesco's was fun 

Debs - Hows your hubby?? Hope he has cheered up, you know what you could try to bring a smile to his face......remember the curry conversation   

Shelley - How are you feeling about your Hycosy next week? Don't be scared hun just think of it as the beginning of journey journey to have your baby, you will be fine

I'm sure I've got everyone, here is the list again

30th July - Emma - scan

31st July - Shelley HyCosy CGH

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date  
Nikola & dh seeing Pip

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 
- Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

9th Sept - Next Meet  

Have a great day everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well i'm in absolute agony and have been since midnight      Arrived with a vengence and i feel awful. Going to spend the day in bed. ISIS said that i might find that my preiod doesn't feel like normal and doesn't quite get going, well this one is worse than usual. Does that mean the drugs aren't doing their job?? One good thing though, i had a tiny but of spotting on day 26 and my actual period came on day 28, hasn't been like that for a while so i'm pleased.

Feeling more sorry for myself than usual today      

Be back later when i feel better for personnals.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Cleo sorry you are feeling so rough   i hope the pain eases off soon. If you still feel rough tomorrow we can alway have a rain check, see how you feel. Keep cuddled up in bed, watching really trashing daytime tv and take care xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Pants bugger bum, just did a long post and lost it   here we go again  

Am feeling alot better today thanks, been dosed up with piriton!!

Cleo - have text you and hope you are feeling better soon  

Tricksy - im so sorry to hear about your friend, what a horrible time for her. I too lost my doggie when he drowned in our pool and that on top of her other loss   WOuld love some of your repellant or is it only for horses!!   hope your ok hun xx

Julia - its so hard when you hear of ANOTHER person getting what is 'our dream' hun i understand how your feeling and though we dont want to feel bitter and jealous we cant help it, its to be expected   to you, we will talk soon x

Lisa - i hope your enjoying your day off and things are ok for you hun, try and keep yourself busy  

Sam - have you heard form Mr Rai yet, how are you?

Liz - how are you and the lovely Faith? well i hope, how was your shopping trip? xx

Cathie - so glad you got the day wrong and can come to our next meet   i left the quiz after shouting out i loved your coc instead of choc!!   think you may have been chasing Daisy then!

Shelley - how are you hun? please dont stay away from here, we are here to help and support you darlin  

Debs - hope you are ok hun, youve been very quiet!

Well i just have to get some ironing done, its nearly reaching the ceiling now  

Lots of love to you all

Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thought i would add the list again  

30th July - Emma - scan

31st July - Shelley HyCosy CGH

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date      
            Nikola & dh seeing Pip 

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 
            - Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

9th Sept - Next Meet


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

What a shi**y day this weather is pants!!!  I went to Chelmsford today to meet a friend for lunch which was lovely was explaining the bum bullets to her..........nice ,  Had crampy pains for a while this morning and have come over all tired again this afternoon................sorry girls the obessesiveness has started     I think my mind is playing all sorts of tricks on me.  One week tomorrow 

Em - I hate it when you lose a post that happened to me the other day 
Glad your feeling better today hun.  Not long till your scan...........are you getting excited?

Cleo - Oh cleo, so sorry your feeling rough,  there is nothing that takes the edge of that pain either is there - hope your feeling better tomorrow   Sending you big hugs 

Tricksy - You made me laugh  Answering the phone saying "Isis"    Sorry about your friend what a terrible time she is having at the moment. 

Julia - sending you big hugs   I've pm'd you x

Shelley - How are you?

Sam/Cath/Liz/Debs - Hello

Thats all from me folks
Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry everyone I haven't even read your posts, but I'm having a rubbish day.

I've just got back from the doctors after having a sore throat for 4 days and he's put me on antibiotics, feel rubbish, can't even swallow properly let alone eat  .  And now I've got to be really careful about DH cos he's allergic to the antibiotics i'm on and I don't know how easy it would be for him to accidently get some by kissing me after i've just taken some or something  .

and to top it all off I'm psychic!   had a dream last night that one of my best mates from years back was pregnant, and guess what...just got an email from her with a scan piccy announcing their good news.  I'm absolutely made up for them   but also can't help feeling jealous.   I guess i kinda knew it might be coming from the conversations we've had over the last 6 months or so but that doesn't make it any easier.  Oh well, I guess my turn will come.  I haven't told her about what we're going through, but I might have to if everytime i see her it turns to baby talk, either that or become an excellant actor.  She'll be the first of my close friends to have kids so its gonna be weird.

Too top it all off Dh is working nights    so I don't even barely get a chance for a cuddle before he's off to work.

sorry this is a very me post, and it feels a bit selfish considering what the rest of you are all going through.....love ya all xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Right...now I've read your posts.

Shelley - hope you're Ok? any news on the toxoplasmosis?  has the doctor explained to what it means for when you are pregnant?  Hope the HyCosy goes well next week.

Tricksy - your friend sounds like she's had an awful time of it.  I like your suggestion to cheer DH up RE: curry conversation, but unfortunately with my sore throat and the shifts he's working at the moment haven't had an opportunity or felt like it!  He seems to have cheered up a bit anyway.

lisa - hope the 2ww is flying by.  I think a bit of obsessiveness is only natural.  I still get phantom symptoms every month when i know DH and I have DTD at around the time of ovulation even though I know its highly unlikely.  I'm hoping your symtoms are real though...just ronnie and reggie making themselves at home!

Emma - i am exactly the same with the ironing.  I keep hoping my mother in law will come down and visit cos she always insists on doing any ironing when she's here.  hope you're Ok.

Cleo - glad to hear AF has arrived, surely thats a good sign that things are working - shame she has to be so painful though...just making her presence felt as its her last visit for 9 months for you i'm sure.

julia _ i can totally sympathise with how you feel about your friends new baby, and I still have 6 months to prepare myself for seeing my friends baby.

Sam - hope you are well.  looking forward to meeting you sometime.

cath - hoep you're Ok and not too busy - although I'm sure you are cos you're always busy.  i don't know how you do it.

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Debs xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

where are you all tonight?  am i the only one here


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

well still feeling crap!! Managed to get out of bed and have a bath, now laying on the sofa with a hot water bottle. Another night of no sleep, great!!

I feel so emotional. DH seems to be working loads and i'm feeling like crap and can't do anything. I keep thinking will life get any better? Even when i do feel ok we can't do all the things we love doing, like eating and drinking all the stuff that's bad for us. We go out with our friedns but can't join in with all the fun, i don't feel carefree anymore.  If this doesn't work this is what our life will be like until it does. I know i'm just feeling rubbish cos of af. But i just feel like the summer (even without the sun) is going to pass us by, then they'll be xmas and i'm dreading it all without a bfp. I know i need to concentrat on this cycle. I just want to get to the 2ww, worring so much that my endo will flare up and they'll stop the cycle.  need to stop feeling sorry for myself, which would be alot easier if af didn't hurt so much.


Em - thanks for your text hun, it made me   . I'm hoping i'll feel better when af is over and i get my scan on thursday.   your post me me laugh about you leaving the chat room  

Tricksy - can we take a rain check tomorrow hun, just don't feel up for it at the moment? I have a pretty quiet summer planned so will be around alot. Sorry to hear about your friend, she sounds like she's been through it. 

Julia - how you feeling today hun? Sorry to hear about your mum, how long has she been unwell? 

Lisa - hope you're ok hun. Only a week left to go!!! 

Piepig - sorry you're feeling unwell hun. Hope you feel better soon. 

Hi to everyone else.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies this is just a quick one no personals wont be arround for the next couple of days as we are going away this weekend please try not to chat to much (yeah what ever ) as it takes me ages to catch up   i will be back on here monday night as i will need lots of     thoughts for tuesday im so scared gonna try not to think about for the weekend.and dont worry im not going anywhere u lot are stuck with me now sorry    .take care everyone thinking about u all and lots  of   and lots of    hope u all have a good weekend and lisa lots of                to spk soon everyone bye bye.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning ladies at last we have some    all though not sure how long its gonna last  

Cleo - hunny i hope your feeling better today, i thought my text would cheer you up, sorry i made you cry   Only wanted you to know i was thinking of you. I so understand what you are going through hun it feels like this ttc takes over everything dosent it? i cant even be in a conversation about people being pg or even animals   how sad is that? i cant watch a film if someone is pg and every book i read trying to take my mind off ttc someone falls pg in it    sending a big hug your way and hope your feeling better soon, how much longer do you d/regg for hun?   

Shelly - glad we are stuck with you hun   i didnt want you running away, have a fab weekend, hope you come back feeling refreshed. Take care  

PiePig - sorry your feeling so down hun, i hope the anti-biotics have kicked in now and your throat is starting to feel better. We all know how you feel when someone else is pg and we could cry cos we want it so much ourselves   our turn has to come   as for your dh working nights, i know how that feels when you walk in the door and they walk out for their shift, sometimes i only see my dh for 15mins in a day   hope you feel better soon ps can you send you mil to do my ironing   

Lisa - not surprised your starting to get obsessed, its a stressful time the 2ww but try and keep busy! in answer to your question about scan, not really excited no, dont think anything will come of this because of what i went through before (dont have much luck) and not got much faith really   hope you have a good w/e   

Tricksy, Sam, Julia, Liz, Cath   hope your all ok

Jojo - welcome home for tomorrow, hope you had a great holiday and your ok   

Byeeeeeeeeeeee
Emma xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well shopping trip was good boot's had a big sale on toys so got lots of bits half price. I think I am going to have a problem with spoiling Faith but I can't help it she will only be little once eh!! Dh is threatening to hide the car keys so I can't go out!!!!!!! I think it's just that I've waited so long for her that I love buying things for her but the bank account can't cope for that long so maybe Dh is right!??!!!!

Cleo, 

Sorry your af is not good but at least you can curl up in bed with it as it's the hols. Just think that by the next meet you could be pregnant!!!!!!!!

Emma:

how is it going? not long till you have your first scan then it will seem really real that you have started treatment as I guess being a natural cycle it seems weird not injecting and stuff.

Lisa:

I so feel for you being in the 2 ww and as you say this next week is going to be the worst. Getting the cramps can only be a good sign. I got my BFP on the 2nd of Aug last year so that must be a good omen for you don't you think.

Debs:

Sorry you are under the weather. hope you pick up soon. It is hard when your friends have kids all my friends that started trying the same time as me have kids at school now!!!!!!

Shelley;

How are you feeling about everything now. When do you get the results? Hope you have a lovely break away and the weather is nice. Wear are you going?

Hi everyone else have a nice weekend.

Liz xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope that everyone is ok? I have just got home from a fantastic riding lesson







we did some small jumps and I am really really pleased with her, she got quite excited but was still good  I am really bouncing tonight  as Hubby and I have also made a decision about treatment.......I popped into Isis today and had a quick word with Sarah (I didn't have an appt, just turned up and asked if I could have a quick chat and bless them they saw me  how good is that!) we have worked out that after having my 2 clear cycles I can start d/r'ing again around the 18th September  and have e/c around 26/10, seems a long time to down reg but they only do egg collection every 2 weeks. Good job Buserelin is cheap   Hubby is going to book the time off work and IF we decide that the time is not right for treatment then we will go away and have a holiday. I am feeling really positive at the moment and feel that I will be ready for another cycle by then. I think that its giving me focus and a goal to go towards. I had sorted my clients out so that I had Fridays off each week, last week was the first Friday off but I had to do my & my Mums company accounts and this week has been my first 'me' day BUT yesterday my client asked me if I could do an extra day a week for them so now I am working 5 days a week again   oh well the money will come in handy for treatment or maybe a new handbag 

Cleo - Hope you have a good night tonight hun and you are feeling a bit better soon. Don't worry about today I got the garden done, it looks great, even hubby noticed 

Emma - Fingers crossed for your scan on Monday, I am sure that this will be your turn, you really deserve it.

Julia - Hows things with you? I hope you are feeling a bit better now, any luck with G trying to change his mind? Hubby is up for a curry or similar so we will have to sort out a date. I'll pop round for a cuppa next week and bring my diary with me.

Shelley - Not long now!! are you getting excited/nervous/scared??

Cath - Hows your weekend looking, not too hectic I hope

Liz - my car went in for an mot this morning so I got them to drop me in town and I hit the Next Sale too, not too much left in my size but I got a pair of leather ankle boots, black work trousers and a shirt for work all for £42  I was well pleased. I didn't dare go upstairs or I would of bought all of my friends kids clothes 

Lisa - Are you psychotic yet??  Ronnie & Reggie should be snuggled in nicely now, are you excited about next week?

Debs - I hope the antibiotics have kicked in and you are starting to feel human again. Its horrid not having hubby around when you are feeling like poo, how long is he on nights for?

Ok guys I'm gonna shoot, dinner should be here soon, I hope so Im starving 

Have a good night, Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people sorry i  wasnt there last week and on the board much, i am still not right  and not really up for talking at all about fertility and babies. Im on the breaking down and everyone hates me and doesnt love me stage (again). Even i hate me!

Anyhow, have a lovely weekend everyone.

Must go, just a quick one, im even getting tearful just writing this one.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like you need a break Laura, don't apologise for not coming on here, we all understand how you feel. Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone.  hope you are all OK.

Laura - hope you are feeling better about yourself soon, you've been through a really difficult time.  take a break from it all.

I just wanna say that I don't think I'm going to be coming on here much anymore.  I don't really feel I belong here as we're not even on a waiting list for IVF at the moment, and hopefully if DHs op works we won't even need it (not that I'm that optimistic).  In fact I don't feel i belong anywhere....can't even post on the TTC forum I belong to cos we're not even actively trying at the moment.  I can't talk to my friends cos I know DH won't want them all to know his business so I have to lie to them, but I don't like lying to my friends so now I just avoid them.

Deb


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Deb,

Please don't go.  During my time on here (and I can't remember how long that is but a long time) I actually changed clinics but then decided to give up treatment.  So I know what you mean about not feeling like you "belong" ie not having treatment at the ISIS but the way I see it is that at the end of the day we are a group of women all suffering from infertility who are here to support each other.  I've really forgotten about the ISIS tag.

And you do sound like you need someone to talk to.  But having said all that, if you have reached the stage where you want to forget about all talk of ttc and infertility then I would understand, hope you stick around though.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

I'm back   but on Monday came down with a really bad cold   Now my ears are playing me up, its sounds like i'm under water.

Just a quick 1, I promise I'll do personals later (been up since 3 this morning, flight was at 6am). I'm so jealous that u've all met, I'm glad the meet went well and I'd b able to do September (if I can get a lift) Its just that August I'm in Spain again  .

Bye for now from a knackered Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

What a beautiful day today   the sun is shining.........about blo**y time!!!

Debs - I've pm'd you hun x 

Tricksy - Great news about starting again    I always always feel better about things when i have a treatment to aim for it just makes you feel like you are moving forward towards your goal and not doing the waiting thing.  I'm so glad you feel ready now, Did you have the whole 2ww off work last time?  and will you be able to afford to do that again?  Will you go for blastocyst again? sorry..............too many questions?  That was really nice of Isis to see you without an appointment there really good like that.

Liz & Faith - I don't blame you wanting to spoil Faith at all i would feel exactly the same as you hun i really would,  she is so precious to you and you've waited so long.  I hope you having your BFP on the 2nd Aug is a good omen Liz............i hope so i'm sooooooooooo scared at the moment. 

Em - Hun please don't feel negative about your cycle, its all going to be different this time i'm sure!!!    I know its hard but i'm sure once you start having the scans you will start feeling more positive,  You luck will turn hun i'm sure, good luck for Monday 

Shelley - Hope you have a lovely weekend away, relax and enjoy yourself and all the very best for your hycosy - thinking of you!!!!

Jo - glad your hope safe and sound,  How are you feeling hun?  We want to know all about it? 

Sam/Cath/Julia/Cleo - Hi


Well i'm starting to feel "am I?, Arn't I?  its horrible just cannot stop thinking about things,  woke up this morning and my tummy feels really heavy and draggy (just like you feel before you come on )  I'm just so scared that it hasn't worked but i've got to keep remembering that i am still PUPO at the moment.

Have a good weekend girls, Anyone up to much?
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. 

Debs - please don't leave us. Just because you've not started tx and may not need to (keeping fingers crossed you won't) doesn't mean you're not one of us. You are and always will be. This thread is for people in the area who are coping with varying degrees of IF, not just ISIS patients.

JoJo- welcome back from your holiday. Hope the cold clears soon. It can't have been fun flying with blocked ears.

Lisa - It sounds like you're still reasonably sane given the circumstances. Less than a week to go now.   PUPO PUPO PUPO  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. Nice to see some sunshine finally. I've put out a paddling pool for the dogs to keep cool for the first time in ages. Daisy isn't sure yet but is getting there. Going to chill this afternoon and watch them swimming. Dh's uncle and aunt are celebrating their golden wedding anniversary this weekend so we're up to Felixstowe for a celebratory mass this evening then a big party  near Ipswich tomorrow.

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Deb:

Please don't feel you don't belong, I am not having any treatment now but enjoy coming on here for a chat and may be offer some support and advice in some way. It has been such a help for me to have all of you to talk to during my cycles. (thanks guy's!!!)

Jo:

Glad you had a fab hol's has it sunk in now that your pregnant? When yours scan? You can have a lift with me if you want to the next meet.

Lisa:
I know how you are feeling that you are so close to your dream, Hang in there it will be a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos hubby out cooking bbq and i gotta get everything else ready!

Debs - just so you know, we are all here for you hun, anytime, what ever you choose to do, if its come on and post or read or stay away i want you to know we will always be here for you. It was lovely to meet you last week and i hope you decide to stay with us, but whatever you choose, i respect your decision. Take good care  

Must dash, lots of love to all, will do personals tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

you're right, I guess i'm being silly... I'm just not coping with all this very well at the moment.  It really helps to have all your support though.

I think its just that as Dh's op gets nearer I'm getting more nervous about the outcome, not feeling at all optimistic about it, and I can't talk to him about how I feel cos then he just starts feeling guilty and saying this whole thing is his fault.  

I think I am at the point where I can't pretend to be fine anymore, I'm really not, just wish (like you all do I'm sure) that I could see into the future and just know whether we will be able to have children or not.

I know its only been 4/5 month since we found out about our problem, and I don't know how you all do it.....I really admire and respect you all.

Hope you are all OK.  I'll be back on later to do personals.

Thanks again xxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Help girls..........I'm soooooooo worrried!

Its doing me head in     Yesterday i had AF pains and pinky/brown mucus stuff (Sorry TMI) and i've had a bit today when i got up..............I'm shi**ing myself!!!!!!    In a way i just want to know but on the other hand i don't want my dream to be over - I've allowed myself to start dreaming about what it will be like to have my own baby to hold and imagining myself with a lovely big bump........just don't want this to be over     
Cath - You said i sound reasonably sane.   ................ its amazing what 24 hours can do.

Does anyone know when your on the HRT will AF come as normal ?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Lisa that is a really good sign, that sounds like implantation bleeding/spotting to me    don't panic hun its going to be ok and R&R are snuggled up nice and tightly for the next 9 months. I am sure that Liz had spotting on day 9 think thats where you are today God everything crossed for you, keep calm and try not to go too nutty, although I know that this is impossible   With regards to our treatment, last time I worked up until the day before e/c, which was on a Friday, had a blast transfer back on the Wednesday and had the rest of that week off and went back to work the following Monday. Next time we will go the Blastocyst again without a doubt, if we can of course, and I will probably work the same amount. Hubby will have to book 2 weeks off work so he doesn't have the stress of getting cover ect.

Debs - please please don't go, we don't lose touch on here, we all stick together. Liz has had Faith and is still here to give us support and Sam is now expecting her own miracle and is still her to encourage us and for us to support her. It does not matter that you are not having treatment at Isis, you are having fertility problems and you are part of our clique and you've got to stay  or else   I know how you feel with having to pretend that everything is ok, its so so hard. I think that you have also got it harder as your infertility is due to hubby and men always take it worse, its such as black mark on their manhood and virality (think thats the word I mean) I can guarentee that all of us on here at points don't cope at all and break down on a regular basis, don't be hard on yourself, you do belong here 

Emma - How was your bbq? we have only had one this year and hubby had to cook that in the garage as it was peeing down  Fingers crossed for your scans this week hun

Liz - Hope that you have had a good weekend, how is the little pickle??

Cath - It sounds like you have had a quieter weekend?? Hope you didn't end up making loads of chocs to take to the party last night  Did the doggies enjoy their swimming yesterday?

JoJo - Good to see you back, hope you had a good chill out. Have you got a scan at the end of this week at Isis? Hope that you are feeling ok

Sam - Oooh I love seeing your ticker, it brings a smile to my face everytime I see it  Hope that you are feeling ok

Julia - How was your weekend? have you been up to much??

Cleo - Where are you Hope that you are feeling a bit better now xxxx

I've brought the list back up
30th July - Emma - scan

31st July - Shelley HyCosy CGH

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date 
Nikola & dh seeing Pip

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 
- Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

Just want to add that I don't care who is having what treatment, if any, where, I consider you all to be friends and I know that you all understand how I feel.

Have a good weekend everyone, can't beleive that the sun is still shining  its on its 2nd day now 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies hope you are haveing a nice w/e with this sunshine  

Tricksy - its so sweet what you said about us all being freinds, i feel the same way to, i can talk to you girls like ive known you forever, you know more about me than some of my best friends   Hope your ok and really happy that you have decided to go ahead with tx again, good on you   

Lisa -    im sure you will be fine hun, try not to worry to much IF you can, sending loads of positive vibes hun         

Piepig - im glad you have come back, hun we all so understand your feelings, sounds to me like you NEED to be on here, we can help give you support darlin, especially if you feel you cant talk to your DH. Like Tricksy said we have all had our moments, but have stuck together. We are friends  

Sorry i gotta go, being nagged cos im not being sociable   will post tomorrow after my scan 

Big love and cuddles to everyone else    

Emms xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies,

well i'm feeling alot better now, just tired really. Af has finished so didn't really last long but the pain was unbearable. Just wanting to get to thursday now as feeling very worried about it.


Piepig - glad you've decided to stay hun, we're all going through it hun so know how you're feeling. I look around and think that pregnancy is something that happens to others and not me. Its hard but we havrave to try and be positive. DH's op can work, just the same as i have a chance of getting pregnant.....we just need to beleive. PMA!!!! 

lisa - i've read so many posts whcih describe what you're describing hun and they go onto get a bfp!!! Hang in there hun     

Shalley  - good luck for your hycosy and we'll see you on thursday.

tricksey - hi hun, thanks for your pm. Feeling a lot better now, just really worried about thursday. I hope it brings good news. Its great about ISIS seeing you and that you'll be able to strat tx in sept. Not that long away.

Em - hope your bbq went well, we haven't really had any this year. had all my family over today and we were going to do a bbq but didn't want to chance it raining, so we stuck with a good old roast. Good luck for your scan hun.

Cath - ah bless your littledoggies. We had a paddling pool for cassie last year and she loved it!! They're so cute. I think we must be a bit   buying paddling pools for our dogs.  

julia - how are you hun? hope you're feeling ok.

Jojo - hope the holiday went well. Has your BFP sunk in yet??

Liz- hi hun,   to faith.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry I can't do personals tonight - I will catch up with you all tomorrow. It was my dad's birthday today and we have just got in, so feeling pretty knackered.
  
Lots of posts to catch up on too  

Talk to you all tomorrow.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi again! 

Right, feel a bit more alive now!!

Lisa, hopefully your symptoms are good ones. Not long now, hang in there! Can you have twins please, so there are more babies for us all to pass round when we meet up - I am sure Faith will be fed up with all those cuddles by then! I am thinking of you, and sending you some    .

Emma, good luck today with your scan, fingers crossed for you. At last it is happening for you. You deserve some good news too. I will try and give you a call this week. Take care, and let us know about your scan.

Shelley, I hope you had a good weekend away   . Good luck with the HyCosy scan, try not to worry, it will be over before you know it  and you can get on with discussing the way forward with Caroline Marfleet.

Liz, don't worry about spoiling Faith, she is worth it! I know just how you feel. I spoil James, but must stop otherwise he could grow up to be very spoilt. I figure as I only have one child I am still spending less than if I had two, but some things have to be hidden from DH, or I say I bought him something for Christmas to put away, but usually end up giving it to him anyway!!

Jo, welcome back! Glad you had a good break, although sorry about your cold. We are all so glad for you, we could do with a few more   on here. Are the boys excited? Have you told them yet? Take it easy. When is your first scan booked for? I am very jealous of you, BPF and two holidays!!!

Debs, please don't leave us. I think we all need support one way or another, so stick with us! Also, please don't avoid your friends, even though it may be hard at the moment as you don't want them to think you are not interested in them any more. If they ask, tell them that you may need to have some investigations done, but would rather not go into details, and you will tell them at some point in the future. Then they will know not to ask any more questions, and you won't have to go into details about your hubby's op or anything. Anyway, that is just a thought, rather than having your friends think you are avoiding them.

Tricksy, how are you? Glad you are feeling optimistic now about the next round of treatment. Have you been on your lovely horse this weekend? Only six weeks until we all come and meet at your house - I can't wait!

We are still waiting to see what happens in three months. I have bought some pills from America, claiming they help with fertility, but we will wait and see. They are called Amberoz for the men and Ovulex for women. The only trouble is Gordon is not sure about taking them. Their website claims they boost the prostate (the ones for men obviously!) which in turn strengthens the sperm, so I shall have to see if I can persuade him to take them. They were quite pricey, but I will try anything!

Cathie, I love the idea of a paddling pool for the dogs! This may sound odd, but do you have to put sunscreen on dogs' ears? I heard somewhere that you do, but have never seen any sunscreen for dogs! (sorry, I have never had a dog so I may be being a bit daft here!)

Laura, maybe you need to take a break from this board, and come back on when you feel a bit stronger. Take care, and keep your chin up. 

Sam, hope things are okay. Keep us informed of how you are getting on. How many weeks are you now? You should have a nice big bump over the winter, which should keep you nice and warm! Not long until your 20 week scan, once that is done your pregnancy will fly by. Hope you are okay, and look forward to meeting you soon.

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone. I hope this sunshine lasts - I may take James to the seaside today. I hope you are all okay.

Take care.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sun out again that must be 2 days in a row!!!!!!!!! I have my niece this afternoon plan 2 take Faith and her to the park.

Julia:
I so know what you mean about hiding things from DH I do that if I brought lots in one go then bring them out a couple of weeks later!! He doesn't;t notice clothes so much I just say shes had it ages!!!!!!

Lisa;
That sounds really good as Tricksy said I did have a discharge when I wiped about that time. When i did my FET I bled on day 7 so HRT did not stop AF for me. Positive vibes hun!!!!!!!! xx

Tricksy:
So glad you are getting right back in there. I needed to do that as otherwise it felt like I was giving up. 

Shelley:
Hope you had a fab weekend away and the op goes well and is not to painful. Thinking of you xx

Cathy:
How are you doing? have you taken Daisy to the beach yet?

Cleo:

Not long now everything will be fine I'm sure. Then you will feel like you are at Isis all the time for scans. I found that the next 2 weeks went really quick after it dragging on the down regging drugs.

Debs:
I know how you feel about not being able to speak to DH with out him feeling guilty and blaming himself mine was the same. But we are all here for you hun you can rant on here any time.

Emma:

How is going, Hope the scan goes well today.

Jojo:

Have you got any morning sickness yet?

Hi to anyone I've missed

Take care 

Liz and Faith xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm so sorry for not doing personals, I know u lot don't mind.

I'm struggling with this pregnancy. I'm so scared that its going to end in a m/c and I'm only 5 weeks, how much longer can I go on with the "knicker checking"   I know I should b so grateful that I've got a BFP but I'm scared stiff. I did the test on the 19th and then I did 1 when I came home of my holiday on the 28th and it still said positive. So I know I'm pregnant. Sickness comes and goes and I have tender (.)(.) and my clothes are getting a little tight already, so all the symptoms are there. I'm just really scared.

Sorry for waffling

Love Jo xxx

p.s and I won't have any1 leaving this thread, we're all here to help each other no matter what stage there at.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Had my scan today and it went well, lining is thickening nicely and im going back again thursday. Seems i may ovulate earlier this month because my last cycle was only 31 days   all feels very real now  

Jojo- we are here for you hun     for you and your bfp 

Lisa - how are you?

Tricksy - were you serious about making me up some repellant or is it only for horses  
it would be really helpful to use if i could?

Julia - hun im on holiday this week so am out and about, we will talk, i promise  

Shelley - good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on. Hope you had a good weekend  

Cleo - im glad your feeling better hun, what time is your appointment thurs? may see you there. Try not to worry, im sure everything is fine  

Well i must dash,   Liz, Cath, Piepig, Laura

Emms xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Brought the list forward and updated it, Jo added your scan too, hope you dont mind??


31st July - Shelley HyCosy CGH

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan
              Emma - scan

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date      
            Nikola & dh seeing Pip 

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jo - BFP Scan  

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 
            - Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

evening all,

how are we all?? Its a bit quiet   . Not like us lot  

Em- glad the scan wen well hun      . I'll be there at 12.45. Are you there then?

Shelley - good luck for tomorrow hun.

Lisa - how you doing hun??    

Hi to everyone else

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

em -  doh!! Our posts crossed, i can see that you are there on thursday.   

31st July - Shelley HyCosy CGH

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan
              Emma - scan

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date      
            Nikola & dh seeing Pip 

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jo - BFP Scan  

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 
            - Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - no i will be there at 3pm   xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry guys I'm not up to personals tonight. I've just found out that my Grandad has got cancer for the 3rd time   I am gutted to say the least and they don't even live locally, its at least a 3 1/2 hr drive. I feel sick to the stomach  

Emma - I am so glad that you got on well today and yes I can make you some insect repellant, I will substitute the cold tea for water though or you may have a St Tropez going on!!!  

Lots of love to everyone, catch up properly tomorrow xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, sorry to hear your news. Your poor grandad, that is so sad. I think it must be harder for everyone else, worrying about him. Thinking about you.     and sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh my god i told u all to not chat so much it has taken me ages and i have forgotten what u have all been up to   i had such a fantastic weekend didnt want it to end went up to yorkshire dales the weather was fab it was so nice to spend time with my real dad as we have only just started seeing each other again we stayed in there caravan and me and dh are going to get one we have been talking about it for a while there is so much off this country to see and when we eventually have children it will be so much easyier.me and dh got on so well this weekend and he aventually oppend up as well.i love him so much.im very scared about tomorrow i really hope it goes ok  .anyway i will do personals tomorrow spk soon.
    lots of   shelley. 

p.s triscky sorry about ur grandad hope he is not in to much destress lots of     and       to u.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Just done personals to everyone................spent an hour doing it and blo**y well lost it all......................really pis**d off with this computer........hope this isn't pmt...............AF please stay away.

Just to let you know i'm thinking of you all and will try again tomorrow

P.s I'm still going nuts!

Lisa x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

This is just a quick one to let you know that I haven't disappeared.  Hardly had a moment to log on and now I have it is late and I'm too tired.

Tricksy - so sorry to hear about your Grandad.

Jo - Great to have you back.  Hope your hols were good and that being a way took your mind off that knicker checking at least a little.  I can totally relate to how you feel because I was there only a few weeks a go.  Once you get that first scan I'm sure you will start to feel better.  Other than that I don't think there is anything you can do to put your mind at rest.

Lisa - Hope your symptoms are implantation.  Like I said before, you are taking the exact same drugs every since day so why should you suddenly cramp and spot?  So I am hopeful that it is implantation.  As for AF coming before you stop the pills, well I know it does for some people (like Liz) but I think more normally you won't get a bleed until you stop them.  I did 3 FETS and AF never came for me until 2-3 days after the last pill.  So I'm afraid that this time, whether you spot or bleed, a pregnancy test is going to be the only way you'll know for sure whether the cycle has worked.  So good luck, you are still PUPO.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poo! Just lost a post  and I forgot to copy it first 

Tricksey - so sorry to hear about your grandad. Sending you lots of  

Shelley - glad you had a good weekend with dh and your family. A caravan is a fab idea, especially having recently looked at B&B prices for a few days in Devon  

Emma -    for today

Lisa - how are you doing, apart from being a bit   ? Not too long now, though it probably feels like eternity to you.

Cleo - hope you're doing ok. Not long till the scan then things start to speed up a bit.

 everyone else. Hope you're ok. I'm off sick today as nearly passed out in Monsoon yesterday. I've been fighting a cold for weeks but it's now hit with a virus attached. Either that or dh cast a spell that makes me ill if I consider spending any money in Monsoon during the sale (it's my favourite shop)   At least I get to veg on the sofa with a hot drink, a fluffy duvet and my pups.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

well i am being sooo lazy this holiday, not getting up til at least 11   and then i force myself out of bed as i could sleep on. When i'm up i feel fine. I guess its because i know i haven't got to do much, i've kept the summer free for relaxing, but its getting a bit boring. As you all say roll on thursday then the fun things can start.  Got a few nice things planned for tom though, seeing shrek with my nephews then going for pizza   then on friday i'm having a pedicure and spa day at clarice house with my friend. (i should be stimming then, is it ok to go in the jacuzzi etc).

tricksey - so sorry to hear about your grandad hun.  

Shelley - hope it went well today.

CAth - sorry you're unwell hun. Still its nice sometimes to just lay on the sofa and watch day time tv. You work so hard hun you need some time to recover.

Lisa - not long now hun. i can only imagine how hard the 2ww is and i'm not looking forward to it. Although if i get that far i will have my brothers wedding in the middle of it so maybe it will help to take my mind off it.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the sunshine. just been out with the dog and it really is hot out there.

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Cath - Hope you feel better soon.

Cleo - Not sure about the Spa day. Can't see why there shouldn't be anything wrong with it but might be worth checking with the clinic if no-one else knows on here because I seem to remember something about these health places not recommending it themselves. I know its been the subject on these boads today (something about changing the hormones I think) but sorry can't remember exactly what). It may be saunas I am thinking of.

Lisa - How are you feeling now? Not long to go - any vibes?

Can't believe how big I'm getting. There's definitely no way I can keep it secret anymore. Today I've been out trying to find a bikini (!) to wear on my hols. Its a nightmare. Woke up with a big pain somewhere in my abdomen again last night which really scared me. Just when I start to feel more secure then something happens and I get scared again.

We seem to have lost our list of dates so I will start one up again. Please everyone add your dates. I don't think this list needs to be just medical appointments - if anyone wants to add a holiday for example, it is nice to know when we are going to be away.

Friday 10th August - Sam (scan)

Sunday 9th September - Meet up

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Right i shall try again with my personals

Sam - Hello,  Sorry you are feeling scared again hun,  its horrible isn't it that you can't relax and enjoy your pregnancy like other people do but i think this is the case for us girls on here.  Its probably everything stretching.

Cath - Sorry your unwell hun - Hope you get better soon, were you on your own?  Hope your feeling fully fit soon hun 

Cleo - Not sure about spa's i don't think it would make any difference all i know from my massage and reflxology training is never give someone a treatment until after their 3 months pg.  How are you feeling?
Have a great time tomorrow.........you'l love Shrek!  Thinking of you for Thursday 

Shelley - Glad you had a great break away - Hope its all gone ok today for your hycosy 

Ems - Glad all went well at your scan that must have made you feel more confident - Good luck for Thursday.

Jo - Sorry your struggling hun,  I can totally relate to how your feeling its soooooooooooo hard but all your symptoms are there and your test are all BFP hang on in there - thinking of you!  When's your scan at Isis?

Julia - Good luck with your new pills - Are they a vitamin based pill?  

Tricksy - Big hugs    sorry about your Grandad

Liz & Faith - How are you? Are you enjoying this lovely weather?

Debs - How are you?

Well i feel totally insane now    Felt sick on and off all day today and tired, the spotting was only for a day and a half.  Feel totally like i don't know whether i'm coming or going, one minute i think its worked the next i think it hasn't.  Want to be positive but feel like i need to prepare myself for the worse -self preservation i guess.  Roll on Friday for testing(or maybe Thursday if i can't stand it any longer)

thinking of you all
Love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Think we lost some of our list somewhere  

31st July - Shelley HyCosy CGH

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date          
             Nikola & dh seeing Pip   

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan  

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan 
             - Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

9th Sept - Next Meet


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - i really feel for you hun, this must be the longest 2 weeks of your life! I so hope that all your symptoms are positive ones, how brilliant if we can get another BFP on here   thinking of you hun   

Tricksy - im so sorry to hear about your Grandad darlin       thinking of you xx

Sam - your doing so well hun, the weeks seem to be flying by to me wathching your ticker, im so pleased for you  

Cath - sorry your not feeling well, hope you feel better soon xx

Cleo - good for you to keep yourself busy, once you start stimms the time just flys by    for BFP   ps not sure about jacuzzi, sorry!

Jojo- hope your ok lovey  

Sorry but i must dash, hi everyone else  

Lots of love and hugs 
Emma xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone quizzing tonight?

Hope you're all having an ok day. Feel bit better this evening but spent half the day running Daisy to the vets as she chewed some insulation which made her mouth swell up. Poor love looked like a cartoon dog with her huge nose but she's fine now.

Lisa - all your symptoms sound good. All fingers and paws crossed for the rest of the week.

Cleo - I think a spa is ok. My sis took me to the sanctuary during our first tx and they said it was fine. I went in a steam room and one of the cooler jacuzzi's and had a massage. Worth double checking with Sarah, 
Julie or Fiona if you can.

Off to the quiz, hopefully see some of you there.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thank you all so much for your   and pm's you really are all lovely and I am so glad that we are all here for each other. I don't feel too bad today, I am knackered and feel quite numb but I keep thinking that its nothing compared to what my Nan and Grandad are feeling. What is really really hard is that my Grandad does not want any of us to know and he doesn't know that any one knows so when I rang my Nan last night it was a one way conversation that makes it really hard for her to answer any questions. She said that she is going to email me bless her, she is almost 86   and yes she does have a computer and uses the internet and has her own mobile that she can text on   I have no idea what the prohnosis is and to be honest I am too scared to look it up, he has cancer of the lymph somethings on his liver, all I know is that it doesn't sound good. We are going to go down and see them as soon as we can. Our next IVF has GOT to work, I have got to give my Grandad something to look forward too, the first time he had cancer my cousin got married and he made that, the next time my other cousin got married and he made that too so I have got to get pregnant so that he has got that to aim for. He told us when we were down there in May that we didn't need treatment we just needed to get jiggy with it to some Pat Boon!!! so when we have our egg collection and transfer next time I am going to ask Isis if I can have some Pat Boon music on   they have music in Holby City   so why not Isis 

Shelley - how was your HyCosy today hun? I hope that it went well and it was all good news for you. Did Dr Marfleet do it for you? Sl glad that you have a good weekend, it does us good to get away for a few days sometimes

Lisa - I am getting very excited about your test date, I really do think that it is looking so good and you have got fantastic signs   take care and try not to go too crazy!! 

Emma - how are you getting on? its great news about your scan, are you getting excited yet?

Sam - When are you away on holiday and where are you going? it will do you and hubby the world of good to get away and relax. It must be lovely to see your bump growing now

Cleo - What time are you at Isis tomorrow for your scan? Are you feeling any better now? I am sure that once you start stimming then you will start feeling a whole lot better and more your normal self. You are lucky to have such fantastic weather whilst you are off

Debs - Oi you you need to get your butt back on here  

Cath - How are you feeling now? Poor you, nothing worse than feeling feint. I've only ever fainted twice (both times shopping) and luckily I've managed to just slide down the walls gracefully   Hopefully with some rest today you are feeling a little better.

Julia - Hiya neighbour   are you getting in the paddling pool with James   I think that I would be if I was you. Hope that you are ok and feeling better about your friend who had the baby recently. It will be your turn soon just like it will be all of our turns someday 

Liz - Hi how is Faith coping with the heat? its lovely for us but harder for the little ones I think. I used to do the clothes in the cupboard oh I've had them for ages trick but it doesn't work anymore. Hubby always notices when I've got something new  

JoJo - Good to see that you have got a scan date, how far will you be then? I am sure when you see the heartbeat then you will relax a little, you must be very excited. When are you due? End of March ish?? 

Ok thats enough for me tonight I think, take care everyone and I'm really looking forward to our next meet.

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,not feeling that grate   wish i was still away.yesterday was alfull didnt have dr marfleet but wish i had.had this other ladie and she got me all worked up even bofore i went in ,she asked if i had a clamidia sowb done as there was nothing on my records and she said if i hadnt then i had to have that done before my hycossy or infection would be spread or i could go a head and take antibiotics for a weekit just made me mad   as why was this not said before.anyway i went ahead as she said there was most propable nothing to worry about dh come in with me but he would have been more help out side he is not very good with that sort of thing.it was horrible and somethingv im glad i wont have to have again i nearly passed out the pain killers didnt work     so did dh the nurses where abit worried as he went white and all sweaty ,but they were really good (nurses) hope dh can get over this as there is so much more to get through,might get him some hypnosis sessions before treatment.anyway on a good note my tubes are all fine so that is a wieght of my mind i was really worried about that as having problems on both sides would make this all alot harder.think i had good size tubes to and they even saw a folicle and the nurse said "this is your best time to try",like im gonna be thinking about that after what they just done to me   .it was abit horrible before we went in as there was so many pregnant wemen all going in for there scans and coming out with big smiles looking at there pictures and me walking out the room crying it just felt so unfair but hopefully my time will come  .anyway im off now will do personals another time take care all off u.
    lots of   shelley.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Shelley, sounds like you had a bad time. The HyCosy is not very nice, but in fact nothing else is going to be as painful as that from now on. You have got the worst thing over with first, so it will all be plain sailing from now on.

Tricksy, your nan sounds amazing! I am sure that Isis will let you have a bit of Pat Boon too, and hopefully it will work its magic and you will give your grandad something to look forward to.

Cathy, sorry you have not been feeling too good. That is a bummer, feeling rough in your favourite shop! Your poor dog too, I hope she is okay now, and you too.

Lisa, tiredness is such a good sign, and it sounds like the spotting is too. Not long now!! Have you got the test there waiting or are you holding out buying it until Friday?

Sam, glad your bump is expanding. Did you find a bikini? I think pains are normal, just your body adjusting to your little baby growing inside you. I am sure the pregnancy will speed by and you will have your baby before you know it. Good idea about adding other stuff to our list of dates - it would be good if everyone put on their birthdays and EDD's for their babies.

Cleo, how are you today? The spa day sounds lovely, I don't think there are any reasons not to go. The only time they say not to have hot saunas, jacuzzis etc is after embryo transfer and during early pregnancy, but it would be best to check I suppose.  I hope you have a lovely day.

Hi to Liz and Faith. Hope you are enjoying the nice weather. Have you taken Faith swimming yet? I bet she would look so cute in a little swimming costume.

Debs, how are you today? Keep in touch with us, and let us know how you are doing.

Emma, good luck for tomorrow, wow, it is all happening, how exciting!!!

Jo, how are you feeling? Hope you are okay.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. I am loving this hot weather, I could live with this weather all year round! Anyway, hope you are all well, and see you soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

I know I keep saying it but there so many posts (and so much going on) that it is hard to keep up.

Lisa - Your symptoms sound great!!!!!  If you decide to test tomorrow then .  I am honestly feeling so confident for you this time. 

Cath - Hope you've recovered now.

Shelley = Sorry you found your HSG painful but at least it gave a good result.  That must be a new one about the clamidia swab as I don't think I have ever had one.

Julia - Yes I did find a bikini.  It is one of those tie up everywhere ones and although i think I will look awful in it, because of the tie sides it should fit whatever shape and size I am them. 

Tricksy - I've always thought that room where they do ET is too small that I really can't imagine feeling relaxed.  My previous clinic to the ISIS always used to have music and then they would leave you resting for 30 mins or so after ET.  I know they say the rest makes no difference but it has always seemed to me all wrong to have embies placed inside you and then you are up and off 2 mins later.
I'm off to Spain at the end of August.  Look forward to it but not as much as before I got my BFP (more things to worry about I suppose).  I'm a bit worried about the insurance aspect.  Haven't got any yet and not sure if I should be telling them if I'm on the clexane etc.

Cleo/Emma - Good luck tomorrow.

Hi to Debs, Laura, Rivka (if you are reading we miss you).

Jo - When's your EDD?

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, just been trying to sort my head out.  Dh and I went for a lovely meal last night and we had a really good chat about everything so I'm feeling a lot better about things.

Lisa - your symptoms sound really good, will be waiting with baited breath for you to post your test result, will that be today or tomorrow?

Tricksy - so sorry to hear about your grandad, your nan sounds amazing though - my nan can text but doesn't have a computer.  Hopefully your IVF will give him that something to aim towards.

Sam - hope you are Ok and that bubs is doing well.  when are you due?  I'm sure you'll have a lovely time in spain.  If you are worried about the insurance then its probably best to ring and talk to someone to make sure everything is covered.

Julia - glad to hear your loving the hot weather, I bet its nice for James to be able to play outside all day.

Shelley - sorry to hear your HyCosy was awful, but at least its over now and it sounds like you're gonna be a fantastic candidate for ivf as you have no problems.

CathB - hope you are feeling better now and that Daisy has recovered from her insulation chewing - poor thing looking like a cartoon dog!

Emma - hope all is OK with you....when do you find out your transfer date?

Cleo - you start stimming today??  hope all is going well....not long now.

Jo - not long now till your first scan.  hope you are feeling Ok and not worrying too much.

hope thats everyone.  hi to Rivka and Laura if you are reading.  hope you are both OK.

list back up to top

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan
              Emma - scan 

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date          
            Nikola & dh seeing Pip  

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan 

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
            - Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

9th Sept - Next Meet


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Watcha Girlies

Not sure whether i told you but - My oven blew up!!!    last Saturday night so we went and brought another on Sunday anyway to cut a long story short it came yesterday and it was too big!!!! Moral of the story is...........don't trust DH with a measuring tape...........and everyone wonders why i call him Frank Spencer............bless him  So not sure how long i've got to go now but i have a seperate hob and a George Forman  

Test day tomorrow for me........I ;ve got a "twin" pack of tests waiting.....really scared.

Debs - Good to hear from you,  Glad you had a nice evening with DH and got to chat about it all thats great news.

Sam - Glad you got your bikini sorted out,  I didn't think about all the drugs you will have to take,  how will you store your clexane will you bubble wrap it or something.  I agree about the ET room it does seem like as soon as there in its like..........get dressed and out it would be lovely to have music playing and be able to stay on the bed for half hour relaxing.

Julia - How are you feeling now - Are you ok?  I agree this hot weather is fab i bet James is enjoying it too.

Shelley - Hope you'll be feeling better soon hun,  its great that it was a good result....one less thing to worry about now and now thats all over and done with you can relax and get ready for treatment next year.  

Tricksy - Ahhhhh bless your Nan using the internet thats great I thought my Nan was good for her age cos she can use a mobile   It must be really tough trying to speak to your Nan with your Grandad not knowing especially with them living far away,  Your right though a BFP will give his something to aim for.  I wouldn't look anything up if i were you cos you could really scare yourself.  Hope your ok hun x

Cath - How are you feeling now hun - Hope your better

Jo - Are you OK?  Hope your not worrying too much and taking it easy - Not long till scan now.

Emms - Good luck today - thinking of you x

Cleo - Good luck today - thinking of you x

Liz & Faith - Hi x

Well i had better get ready - day off today and off to Chelmsford for a wander round the shops with my Mum - its her birthday tomorrow and looking to get her a pressie - Really hope i can give her an extra special pressie tomorrow with some good news  

Take care girlies and lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls


Lisa - How are u keeping away from the pee sticks   I really hope this is the 1 for u.    

Sam - I agree with u, u go away for a few days and every1 starts chatting, then its hard to catch up   Glad ur feeling well, Where abouts are u going in Spain. Were going away again, on the 21st August.

Julia - How are u hun? Have u recovered from having this rowdy lot at urs   Can't wait to meet u all at the next meet.

Shelley - Hope ur feeling better hun. 

Tricksy - Hun I'm so sorry about ur grandad. How sweet is ur gran for been able to use the internet, my mum is only 59 and she has only just got herself a laptop   (I'm getting lots of calls from her asking "how do u do this/that". I hope u get ur bfp very soon hun.

Cleo - Hope all goes well today. 

Emma - Hope u have good news today hun. I'll b watching out for ur update.

Cath - Hope ur feeling better hun. 

Liz and Faith - Hope ur both well and ur getting nice and big now (Faith) 

Rivka - Hope ur well.

I think I've got every1. If not I'm sorry and I hope u are well.

Me, I'm still having morning and afternoon sickness (not actually been sick yet) I sometimes think "is it all in my head", I have sore boobs and feeling really tired (I have a nap about 3.30pm) My clothes are feeling tight on me already   I'm still doing lots of knicker checking   I think I'm about 5 weeks and 3 days. And my edd is 31st March 2008. I can't believe I still have a week to go b4 my scan, I thought the 2ww was bad. I daren't put on a pregancy ticker yet, maybe after my scan. 

I nearly forgot, I managed to get my dr to prescribe me my cyclogest. She nearly didn't because it was infertility related, but then I reminded her that I'd had 2 m/c and she said ok because it was to do with pregnancy and not infertility. Saved me £50.

Love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Jo - Only too right that your GP pay for your cyclogest now your are pregnant!!!!  Mine happily coughed up (and for the Clexane which is a much more expensive drug).  Glad you are feeling all the usual symptoms of pregnancy, I'm sure everything will work out OK for you.  But I know what you mean, we thought the 2WW was hard but the next 2WW (or whatever) wait is even harder.  Can't believe there are now two or us pregnant on this thread and so close together.  Hoping it will be 3 by tomorrow.  Where are you going on holiday?

Lisa - Best of luck for tomorrow.  How you are managing to hold out from those tests I don't know.  How are you feeling?  Can't wait for you to test.

Sorry can't remember who asked by I'm going on my hols on Saturday 25th August, just for the week.  Going to the Costa Brava in Spain with the whole family (17 of us).  Should be fun.

Will be back tomorrow to check on Lisa.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Sam

Going to Dans parents on the 21st August. They live not far from Valencia, about a 25 minute drive inland from the airport. Whats ur edd?

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Jo,

I'm due on either 29th Jan or 2nd Feb - my original EDD (and I think the correct one) is 2nd Feb.  However when I had my 12 week scan they said 29th Jan and the sonographer said that Government guidelines were that the 12 week scan should be taken to be the most accurate.  So yo are not too far behind me.  I know that Tidds (old member) and Liz were both pregnant on here together but as far as I remember they were quite a few months apart.

You are lucky having relatives abroad.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi again Sam

Yeah, they moved out to spain about 2 and a half years ago. All we have to do is buy the plane tickets and sometimes u can get them a couple of quid each way. We have managed to get them for a penny b4   but then they add on all the fees and taxes, it still works out for less than a hundered for the 2 of us, return flights. Its also nice because my mil won't let me do anything, so its just a matter of lounging about their pool on a lilo. Its quite a sight trying to get on it gracefully    

If I go by the 1st day of my last af (23/6/07) my edd is 29th March. Or if I go by transfer day (9/7/07) my edd is the 31st March. I don't know which date to take.

Jo xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All  

Hope everyone is ok?

Lisa - I've been thinking about you all day hun, how you have not tested yet I'll never know, I have a really good feeling for you and I know that you are going to get your bfp tomorrow   I will keep checking every 5 mins tomorrow to see if you've posted or you can text me  

Sam - I can't beleive that you are nearly 14 weeks already   that seems amazing although I am sure every week for you so far has dragged. Not long until your holiday, only a couple of weeks, I think that Shelley is away the same week as you Sounds like a great time with all of the family, some sunshine will recharge your batterys  

JoJo - I'm glad that you are feeling sick and tired  in the nicest possible way of course as its all good signs for you. It sucks tha you have got to wait until next week for a scan but I suppose then you will see the heartbeat and get a better view, are you excited or still too scared?? You will be fine, try not to worry. I get the phone calls from my Nan too about the computer, I think that she thinks that I'm psycic and I can see her screen from here!!! 

Debs - good to see you back hun, so good that you and hubby have had a good chat, it really is best to try and talk but our blokes are not always willing or able and it just makes everything so much harder. Only a few weeks until hubby has his op and then you can start moving forward, fingers crossed for you

Julia - sorry I've not been round for a cuppa, I am totally manic at the moment and there is no sign of a let up   since I decided to do 4 days a week (which only lasted 2 weeks) I am now busier than ever and working more hours than before!! I am hoping to have a bit of an early finish on Mondays so I can try and pop round then. Hows things with you? Bet your enjoying the sunshine and making the most of it, is James ok?

Shelley - So sorry that you've had such a tough time with the HyCosy, I can totally understand, I had a really hard time with mine and found it so so painful, if its any consolation it is the worst thing and egg collection was a breeze compared to that!! I hope that you are feeling better now

Cath - How is Daisy? she is a little monkey, she certainly keeps you on our toes doesn't she!! Have you got a nice weekend lined up or are you working? Hopefully you are feeling better too now and ready for Monsoon Part 2  

Cleo -Hey hon how did the scan go ? I hope that you are stimming from now and fingers crossed the crappy feelings will soon subside and you can start 'looking forward' to egg collection. Drop us a text if your not up to doing replies on here just to let me know your ok xx

Liz - How are you and Faith? still enjoying the sunshine? Are you going away for a holiday at all this year? We unfortunatley or fortunatley depending on how you look at it are spending our 'holidays' this year on Severalls Industrial Estate   

Emma -How did your baseline scan go today? I've been thinking of you, fingers crossed it was all good and your on for fet soon xxx 

Our list seems to vanish fairly rapidly mainly due to to amount we yack!!!  

2nd Aug - Cleo - baseline scan
             Emma - scan 

3rd Aug - Lisa Test Date           
            Nikola & dh seeing Pip   

7th Aug - Cleo - Scan

9th Aug - Jojo - BFP Scan 

10th Aug - Cleo - Scan
            - Sam - scan

13th Aug - Cleo - Scan

17th Aug - Cleo - egg collection

20th Aug - Deb - DHs op

21st Aug - JoJo - Holiday  

25th Aug - Sam - Holiday 

9th Sept - Next Meet @ Tricksy's 


Keep forgetting to ask you all, are any of you on ********?

Take Care

xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I did a long post earlier and lost it   

Sam:
As the Julia said it is common to have growing pains around 14 w, Have you brought lot's of books yet? Have you thought about what test you will have, I just had the triple blood test. 

Tricksy:
Sorry to here about your granddad it is hard. Is it not the liver that can mend it's self if part of it is removed, hopfully this will be the case for your granddad. Hopfully this years hols will be the best ever  We may go away for a weekend but are a bit skint with maternity pay. 

Julia:
Faith looks sooo cute in a swim suit she has a Dora The Explora one, she has to be fashionable   

Lisa:
I have everything crossed for you tomorrow hun sending lots of    Will be checking to see you post a BFP x

Shelly:
Glad you got the all clear on your tubes thats one less thing to worry about eh!!!! 

JoJo:
Glad your getting some symptoms, The 2 w you wait now are far worst than the 2 ww, Hope you don't have to go through what we did by not getting a heartbeat and having to wait another 10 days!!!!!!

Emma:
How is it going when is et?

Cleo:
Your in the middle part now, Are you eating anything special?

Deb's:
Hi not long till Dh's op now, do you get to go in with him or is it under general anesthetic?

Cathie:
How are your dogs enjoying the sun shine? Are you over your cold? I am a the verge of getting one I think feel throaty.

Hi everyone else

Take care 

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls, Had 2nd scan today and lining looked fine, ovaries were hiding so Julie gave up after 25mins poking around to measure follies! told her she needed a stiff brandy after that   and so did i ouch   Going back monday and am doing wee sticks now. Once i get LH surge i will have et 4 days after that   bl**dy scared now! mind you i went for acu after scan and that made me soooooooo much calmer  

Lisa - omg!!! tomorrows the day       to you darlin, i so hope this is your time   just remember we are here for you, hope you sleep ok tonight xx

 to everyone else, i will do more personals tomorrow, feeling very tired tonight

 Em


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Jo - Try this site (http://www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php) for working out due date after a FET transfer (though I have to admit not sure what "cleaved" means but assume day 2 or day 3 transfer). But from what you have said I think the earlier date is more likely.

Emma - Glad your scan was OK today despite the hiding ovaries.

Liz - Hope you are OK and Faith. I've decided not to have any tests at all (heard too many stories about false positives). I did book a nuchal scan (on Raj Rai's advice) but a few days before I got cold feet about it so when I got there I told them I didn't want the nuchal part done. In any event the sonographer sneakily measured the appropriate part and later on told me it was very thin and so I was low risk. So I am happy with that. I didn't want the tests because it wouldn't change the outcome for me so why I thought give myself something more (possibly) to worry about for the next few months.

Lisa - Once again. . Getting more and more positive vibes.

Sam

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Its all over for me      Got a BFN,  I'm devastated the only reason i did it this morning rather than wait for DH to come tonight was that i was convinced that i would get a BFP............. and i wanted to surprise him with the good news but why can't it be me for a change   I hate my body for playing tricks on me i've never felt this positive before................I had all the signs (unlike my last IVF's) the last few days i have even had sore boobs (which is my sure sign going by my last pg)  and even the implantation blood for a day
I don't know how i'm gonna tell everyone..............just feel such a failure and i know now that i'm never gonna hold my own baby............lifes so unfair        I've got to go into work now and i feel like sh*t just don't know what to do - 7 years i've been trying - I know my life has to change now but i don't know where to start      

Thank you all for all your support over this 2ww and i know you were all routing for me and if we could have willed it to happen it would have done by all your positive thoughts for me

Love to you all
Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - I'm so sorry I really thought it'd be good news.  is there no chance?  you've not bled yet have you?  could it be that the HCG level is just too low to detect for some reason?  I don't really know too much about these things post-IVF but I have heard of people trying naturally getting a BFP but not being able to get a positive pregnancy test until a lot later, so I assume the same could happen here.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

LISA

    
I'm so sorry hun, I know nothing I say will help so wont just want you to know that I am thinking of you and DH take care xx

I had a blood test after I got a very faint positive and was told it was a borderline whether it would last so maybe R&R are late implanter's if you don't bleed don't they say do another one 2 days later. 

Liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -     I'm so sorry you got a negative. Nothing I can say will help but we're all here for you if and when you need us. 


Angel - glad your scan went well.

Cleo - how are you doing?

Finally getting over my bug - touch wood - though still taking today off as not 100% yet. Will come on later to post properly.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Oh Lisa I am so sorry, like you I was convinced this time would be it for you.  I know it won't make you feel any better (nothing will) but it sounds to me like they initially implanted (hence the symptoms) but failed and that's why you are getting the BFN now.  Can't understand the symptoms otherwise (I agree on the sore boobs - a definite sign for me.  Wish I could say more to make you feel better and let you know how sorry I am.  Its now that I wish the ISIS did blood tests though it probably will make no difference to you.

I'll be back later to see how you are.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Lisa

   I really thought this was going to b it. I'm so sorry hun. Were all here for u when and if u need us. What did Isis say?

Lots of love

Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - i'm so sorry hun. nothing i can say will make it any better, life is just so unfair. We're all here for you. You're not a failure hun, please don't think that. As for telling everyone, can you do it by text and tell people you'll chat when you're ready? I know its not very personal but you need time and you need to do what's best for you. Take time to get over this hun then think about what's next for you and dh. Look after yourself and put yourselves first. Thinking of you and here if you want to chat. Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello to everyone.

i had my scan yesterday and my lining is non existant apparantly (good i think) and i have one cyst but they said that its fine so i start stimming tonight. We were so pleased, just so happy that we have managed to get this far. Still trying not to get excited and just taking it one day at a time. Apparantly my ovaries are very active so they have to be careful to check that i don't over stimulate, very worried about that. Anyway off to my spa day now, ISIS said its fine. Although Julia did mention about dh and jacuzzi's, we hadn't even thought that he shouldn't be using them, and he had been using them!!!  will be back on tomorrow to do personals. love to all.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry just a quick question, is there anything special i should do, eat or drink whilst stimming?? Or anything i shouldn't do?? 

Thanks cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just typed a long post and flipping well lost it ggrrr

Lisa - As I said earlier I am hoping and praying that Ronnie and Reggie are late implanters and its still going to be ok for you, its not over til the fat lady sings and she ain't singing yet so there is still hope   Try and keep your chin up and test again on Sunday, your symptoms are so good and so promising I just can't beleive it. Still got everything crossed for you.

Cleo - So pleased it all went well for you yesterday, I was thinking of you. During stimming I think you are meant to eat Brazil nuts, 1 pint of milk a day and as much protein as possible as its good for egg quality. I'll check in the Zita West book later and let you know.

Ok gotta dash, I'll redo the personals again later  

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -   hun i am so so sorry, i like the others know there are no words to comfort you or make you feel better. Just hope you have as much support as possible from your dh & family, and no your not a failure lovey, you must not beat yourself up hun, it wont help. My words sound empty to the pain you are going through,i know, but know we are here for you and we are feeling it for you too darlin       xx

Cleo - defo take in lots of protein, i know its hard when your a veggie but it should keep your blood levels normal, maybe ask at ISIS about taking a protein supplement to? mind you it depends on who  you talk to us the answer as Dr Boto told me at my review it would not have made a difference to me getting ohss or not, so i think its a bit hit and miss, all i can say is it cant hurt and i think im right in saying you should eat something like 40-60g protein aday as a veggie, not that i ever acheive that!, hope ive helped, good luck with stimms tonight, what are you on? xx

Hope everyone is ok, gotta get some cleaning done after being out all week, ps whats this about men not having a jacuzzi? my dh has loads, could you remind me what was said please??!

Lots of love
Em xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

pps, Tricksy what is a ********? or am i being an  

Em xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

its a fairly new website where you can put all of your details, pics etc and join 'clubs' you can view your friends profiles online too and make new friends from all over the world. I've only recently joined and havn't got many friends yet   but its quite good


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107064.0

N x


----------

